# Did you change from Hybrid to Drop Bar Bike



## doyler78 (10 Jun 2008)

So often we see people who come on the forums here who are complete beginners, at least during adulthood, who are looking for a new bike. Often they feel intimidated by drop bars thinking that they aren't good enough for one or just think they look strange. They then set their mind on a hybrid or flat bar road bike.

Just wondering about those people that first bought a hybrid/flat bar road bike and how many of them have since converted to a drop bar version (for the purposes of the poll anything which isn't a drop bar counts as a hybrid ie slicked up moutain bikes, etc which are used primarily on road or towpaths - no mountain biking country included as that takes a much more specialised bike)


----------



## zimzum42 (10 Jun 2008)

I use a profile airwing. How am I supposed to vote?

does a bmx as a little kid count as my first bike, or the drop bar racer I got when i was 10 or so?


----------



## John the Monkey (10 Jun 2008)

I started on my Dad's old hybrid (Raleigh Pioneer Elite) then got an '80s ten speed to see whether I liked road bikes, and it was downhill from there...

The hybrid is my short trip bike, and an SCR2.0 my commuting and fun bike.


----------



## doyler78 (10 Jun 2008)

zimzum42 said:


> I use a profile airwing. How am I supposed to vote?
> 
> does a bmx as a little kid count as my first bike, or the drop bar racer I got when i was 10 or so?



Perhaps the clue is in during adulthood. This is aimed at adults who have taken up cycling later in life. We don't get many beginners on here who are 10


----------



## zimzum42 (10 Jun 2008)

That'll teach me to skim read!


----------



## HLaB (10 Jun 2008)

I use a flat bar road bike but the next bike I bought was dropped bar. The flat bar bike is now my winter/ training/ fast utility bike and dropped bar is the summer bling. I also have a cheap Hybrid as a commuter.


----------



## dantheman (10 Jun 2008)

well being a beginner, i have bought a hbrid, and yes, its cause idont know if id get on with drops- ive only tried to ride one once, and that was when i was a kid.. didnt feel safe, and so have only ever had flat bars... and yes, i can kinda say that i may like to try drops in the future, as long as i get more than a years use of this bike first, i dont think the "other half" will chop my danglies off.... so iwill probably turn into a convert in the future...


----------



## Nick1979 (10 Jun 2008)

I'm doing the transition right now, it was fast: bought my first hybrid 8 months ago and will hopefully replace it with a 'proper' road bike this week!!


----------



## alecstilleyedye (10 Jun 2008)

zimzum42 said:


> I use a profile airwing. How am I supposed to vote?
> 
> does a bmx as a little kid count as my first bike, or the drop bar racer I got when i was 10 or so?



yeh, started with a rally chico (flat), then got a raleigh olympus (drops), then various bmx and tracker bikes (all flat), then old steel racer (drop), then mtb (flat) then two more road bike (drops).

i didn't find an option for that


----------



## Maz (10 Jun 2008)

I am still waiting to take the plunge and get a drop bar bike....I have had my Sirrus Elite (would that be regarded as a flat bar road bike?) for a couple of years. It's fast, but I want to get more aero where possible and go a bit faster, on the dual-carriageway etc.


----------



## gbb (10 Jun 2008)

I probably did the opposite, to my regret.
Always rode 'racing bikes' (Raleighs, Carltons etc). 
Maybe 5 years ago, i thought i'm going to buy myself a new road bike (my first..after all these years  )
I couldnt find anything in my price range at that time, so spent £375 on a Trek hybrid.....and hated it, probably because it wasnt what i set out to buy, or wouldnt do the job i origionally wanted.

I got my new road bike two years later (and the Trek had hardly been used in that time)


----------



## doyler78 (10 Jun 2008)

I asked the question because this was exactly where I started. When I started cycling 4 years ago everyone told me to get a racer however I just thought they looked strange and awkward and that I would be too slow on them and embarrass myself on it. If I had a flat bar at least I could say well they are all aero 

A couple of years after it as I had got much more confident in my cycling and started to find performance gains harder to come by I started to wish I had gone down the drop bar bike though I would always deny that to anyone that recommended them before 

I am in the process of buying my drop bar and just wondered how many had gone through the same process and it seems to be a quite a common route for older people (in other words not someone who has cycled right through from childhood) coming into cycling to progress through their cycling.

I just can't wait to get out on my new bike. Hopefully in the next week and bring an end to my interminable wait 

If I get on well with my drop bar then my next purchase will be a drop bar winter/commute bike on cycle to work but we'll see.


----------



## dudi (10 Jun 2008)

I started riding again 2 years ago, and bought myself a lovely cheap as chips full suspension bike... it broke after a few months and I was given a hybrid by my brother. 
Rode the hybrid about 10 months and then I had a crash, which wrote off the bike and nearly wrote off me aswell... 

during my recouperation I bought a new cycling jersey & some shorts. 

then My work offered a cycle to work scheme thru halfords, with which i bought my first road bike, a claud butler san remo. quite a nice bike for £300... just as a starter outer to see if i liked the drops. I did! 

I still own that bike, and I have also built myself a fixie. I use the fixie for commuting (about 20 miles a day at the moment) and used to use the CB at weekends for longer rides. 
I've lent my brother the CB now as we've been getting ready for the London 2 Brighton. I've been using the Fixie for any riding now, anything up to 60 miles so far... love it. 

I'm guessing that I'll be bying a new bike soon, and will go for a nice fancy fast machine for the weekend, and keep my low maintenance fixie for commuting. 

I'd never go back to flats unless I wanted to take up MTB riding, drops are far more comfortable in my opinion.


----------



## Nick1979 (10 Jun 2008)

So Doyler, have you decided what you're going to buy as your first true roadie? I'm still looking for ideas!!


----------



## bonj2 (10 Jun 2008)

i covnerted my bijke to drop bars


----------



## Over The Hill (10 Jun 2008)

Started on a halfords special but found I got wrist pains and numbness in my hands. I got a drop handle bike to see if it helped with the idea that I would get aero bars if it was no better with drops. I only get problems on longer rides now (50 + miles) so have stuck with drops. 

I think people steer clear of the racers as they are harder on the hills for a newbie where the hybrid with MTB gearing will get up almost any road.


----------



## Dayvo (11 Jun 2008)

I had road bikes as a lad/youth, but after an absence of several years have had a succession of MTBs and hybrids. 
I prefer to be more upright when I cycle, partly because of comfort (a dodgy back from years of rugby and cricket) and also because it suits my style of riding; long distance/touring.
I'd love to have a fast roadie and be 20+ again, but alas . . . !


----------



## doyler78 (11 Jun 2008)

Nick1979 said:


> So Doyler, have you decided what you're going to buy as your first true roadie? I'm still looking for ideas!!



Yeah,

I was going for the Planet X Carbon £999 offer bike however things took a lot longer than I had planned in getting it sorted and by then I had some more money saved and therefore decided on the Planet X Ti Sportive (hopefully). Spec should be settled today or tomorrow and my bike should arrive at the LBS shortly after that. I expect to be on it by this time next week but we'll see.

I notice that the Focus Cayo has been reduced back to £999 so that's a good deal too and they now have the 7 day test ride back on offer for the focus range which means you can order the bike and use if for 7 days. If your not happy just return it at Wiggle's expense (they will arrange a courier to pick it up). You can't say fairer than that. Far better than any test ride you will get a LBS


----------



## Tynan (11 Jun 2008)

road bikes can't do hills?

drops were normal when I was a kid, it seems like someone has managed to convince people that hybrids are normal

I rode hybrids for yonks and though road bikes were for serious cyclists, no good for commuting, for winter, for luggage, LBS blokes agreed with me too

all bollocks, riding a road bike now with guards, rack and man sized pannier and loving it


----------



## HJ (11 Jun 2008)

I went the other way from a bike with dropped bars to a flat bar hybrid, which suits my current needs very well...


----------



## Gary D (12 Jun 2008)

I had a drop bar bike as a "yoof" up until my 16th birthday.

Then had a near 30 year gap from cycling  

2 years ago I bought a £300 Claud Butler hybrid with front suspension and bouncy seatpost.  I didn't know any better then and hadn't started to occupy forums!

Since then my cycling requirements have changed and evolved dramatically and I have bought 2 drop bar road bikes  

They all get used and I still use the hybrid for pootling with the kids off-road at about 6-7 mph average.

This bl**dy hobby has cost me a fortune!!  

Gary.


----------



## Chris James (12 Jun 2008)

zimzum42 said:


> That'll teach me to skim read!




Ooops, me too. Can I take back my vote?


----------



## Cathryn (12 Jun 2008)

I started with a flat bar hybrid and switched to a drop barred tourer last year. Took me AGES to get used to it, I really wasn't sure I'd made the right decision. I'm used to it now and love the drops but I still think flat bars are brilliant as well. Not a biggie, is it?


----------



## simoncc (12 Jun 2008)

Flat bars are OK for the young/novice/leisure/local shops cyclist. Anyone who needs to get a bit of a move on over longer and/or more traffic congested distances should go for drops.


----------



## Andy Pandy (13 Jun 2008)

Went from hybrid to a fixie with bullhorns. Does that make me a freak


----------



## doyler78 (13 Jun 2008)

Must admit I haven't a clue what bull bars are. They sound like bar ends that I use of my flat bar so guessing that isn't quite the case.


----------



## John the Monkey (13 Jun 2008)

doyler78 said:


> Must admit I haven't a clue what bull bars are. They sound like bar ends that I use of my flat bar so guessing that isn't quite the case.



E.g.

http://www.chargebikes.com/products/parts/detail.php?id=5

Kind of like a flat bar with bar ends, but one piece.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (15 Jun 2008)

When I started riding again I bought a hybrid which was all I could afford at the time. It was fine, but as I got fitter (and managed to scrape the money together) I bought a proper road bike. At first the riding position felt completely wrong - like I was going to fall off forwards, especially coming down hills. I even thought about converted the new bike back to flats. But I'm glad I didn't. Drops give you a variety of hand and body positions that you just don't get with flats.


----------



## jashburnham (19 Jun 2008)

Started on a godawful heavy Ridgeback hybrid - called something that made it sound fast (it wasn't but neither was I then). When that got nicked I upgraded to a racer and have never looked back. Now I own 3 drop bar bikes! I tried riding a friends hybrid the other day and found it very difficult, it felt so wrong, kinda like how Lewis Hamilton must feel driving a normal car after his Mclaren I reckon. I know hybrids serve a sort of purpose but I'd never buy another one.


----------



## Night Train (20 Jun 2008)

When I was a kid building my own custom bikes I started with 'cow horn' hi rise bars off a Chopper for the first four bikes. Then I suddenly changed to drop bars on the same sort of bike (photo in that photo thread in cafe). 
I have been thinking of changing my MTB to drops recently. It already has smooth road tyres and a set of SPD pedals are due on it soon. Anyone have a spare drop bar I can try please?

I think I like the idea of the drop bar position for road riding but with the gear range to cope with the terrain and road conditions here.


----------



## John the Monkey (21 Jun 2008)

Night Train, there are drops designed specifically for off roading (they have wide, flared drops to allow more steering movement from the drops). I'm fairly sure On-One sell them.

Some info;

http://www.63xc.com/mattc/midge.htm


----------



## LLB (21 Jun 2008)

Had a roadie, just swapped to a hybrid with flat bars, and am just beginning to get it set up to suit me. I'm not the greatest fan of riding with a lot of weight on my hands as it puts a lot of strain on the lower back (also felt a bit of a fraud as I'm never going to do the TDF). I also ride a sports motorcycle which has this prone position, but the difference with the motorcycle is that the wind force lifts your bodyweight off the bars above 40mph and makes it very comfortable on your hands and lower back - which you just don't achieve in the real world on a cycle. My osteopath mate says he sees loads of roadies in the course of his work with lower back problems and as I've got a history of it, I don't really want to aggravate it any more than neccessary.


----------



## snapper_37 (23 Jun 2008)

Had a scott sporster hybrid and then bought a drop bar Trek. Lasted 6 months and just couldn't get on with the drops, especially in traffic. Changed it for a Bianchi with flat bar.


----------



## Rezillo (6 Jul 2008)

I started cycling three years ago and chose flatbars, both because I have a minor neck problem and because I prefer the view it gives me on my rural rides. However, I wish I'd bought these http://www.ergon-bike.com/en/grips/gp1.html three years ago rather than the other week!

With the 'wing' angled slightly downwards, it takes some of the direct pressure from the forearm and stops any tendency for the wrist to fold in on itself. So much more comfortable!

John


----------



## Oddjob62 (8 Jul 2008)

Uber-n00bie here, just got a new Hybrid (so that answers your question) after not riding for over 5 years. 
Definitely plan on getting a proper road bike once my fitness has improved (currently 20st), in fact would like to get a fixie, at least that's if i am able to get up the nasty hill to get to my house without the option of the lower gears.


----------



## Keith Oates (13 Jul 2008)

My father bought me a secondhand drop handlebar bike when I was 16 and they have been my love ever since, although I do have others that I use for commuting etc.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snapper_37 (16 Jul 2008)

linfordlunchbox said:


> My osteopath mate says he sees loads of roadies in the course of his work with lower back problems and as I've got a history of it, I don't really want to aggravate it any more than neccessary.



Yes, I have that problem too. Got a weak lower back and also a bit of arthritis creeping into my neck. I find flat bars with those things on the ends (just had a brain fart and can't think of the word) a lot better. Put it this way - I've had no back pain since flogging the drops.


----------



## shimano (16 Jul 2008)

I've got a nice old Triumph racer in the garage with drop bars on it but I seem to have a little difficulty 'assuming the position.' Perhaps after a few (lots) more miles on my road-going MTB with flat bars and bull horns will see enough of my 'love handles' (who said beer-gut!) disappear so I can use it again.


----------



## Sapper (20 Jul 2008)

*No quit fited in*

My bike is a quality road bike, a trek 1400. 

However it came with flat handlebars!!

Adrian


----------



## twowheelsgood (21 Jul 2008)

Thing is you are usually not comparing like with like. Cheap flat-bar hybrids are clunky and horrible, whereas an entry level road bike is usually pretty good at the £400 price range.

I have 2 drop bar bikes, one flat bar hybrid and a mountain bike. 

Each have their own virtues but I still prefer the flats for commuting in traffic, better control, braking (v-brakes) and 28c tyres. I tend to use a longer, lower roadie like stem and not the usual upright one with the flats.

Another thing to bear in mind is road bike gearing isn't really ideal for urban commuting - it is really too tall. I find a roadie cassette with touring/hybrid chainrings 48-38-28 ideal.

I think the point is regardless of bars you need to tune your bike to suit.


----------



## Young Un (21 Jul 2008)

i used to ride my dads rigid flat bar mountain bike here, and at my holiday home i ride a 4X bmx.

but this saturday i picked up my first drop bar road bike - 2007 Giant SCR4


----------



## peloquin (22 Jul 2008)

Way to go YoungUn - hope u have loads of fun! 

I just recently changed my handlebars to 'Amoeba Race' flatbars, but I would definately consider switching to dropbars some time in the future (not on my current bike tho ~ it would look far too hideous!)


----------



## doyler78 (22 Jul 2008)

Well now have my own drop bar 2 weeks now. My hands were really sore up until today, which is the first day I haven't really had much of a problem so hopefully it is just me getting used to the different riding position. My right shoulder gets a little tired also though that again is something that will hopefully disappear with time.

Really like the new riding position though, so much so that I haven't been on my flat bar since I got this bike and was only intending to use it at weekends and not for my commute 

Anyway seems to be the way a lot of people go. They start on flat bars and then end up on drop bar bikes though it seems a lot still keep their flat bars. So all in all it seems like we all just starting accumulating more and more bikes


----------



## bigjim (26 Jul 2008)

Night Train. I have a spare set of drops you can try. On the back thing surely the drop position is better than upright. Upright you are compressing all the spinal discs downward which is unatural as we are realy designed to be almost on all fours like most primates where the discs hang from the spine with no pressure. This is the position you will achieve on correctly set up drops. Most upright cruiser motorcyclists suffer back problems on long journeys due to the upright position. Drops are deigned so roadshock is spread over the strong leg and arm muscles and not transmitted to the spine. Rather a sore thigh than back anyday.

Jim.


----------



## wafflycat (30 Jul 2008)

I used to ride flat bars only until I was well into my forties. Then I was bought a bike (tourer) and it had drops. It took me about a month to feel confident and now I would not go back to flat bars out of choice. Why? Drops just give a greater range of positions where you can rest your hands, so they are much more comfortable. This is a great advantage, particularly on a longer ride. Some folk seem to think that if you've got drop bars on a bike, you ride on the drops all the time and you don't. But you do have a greater range of potential hand holds and that is entirely positive.

Of course, for pure comfort, one has one's mobile deck chair where the steering is so light, one can control the thing with one finger of one hand... my IceT recumbent trike!


----------



## Oddjob62 (30 Jul 2008)

Oddjob62 said:


> Definitely plan on getting a proper road bike once my fitness has improved (currently 20st), in fact would like to get a fixie, at least that's if i am able to get up the nasty hill to get to my house without the option of the lower gears.



Well as predicted, just bought an old 2nd hand Raleigh racer off ebay. Long term goal will be to convert it into a fixie. Hopefully should be getting it in a couple of weeks (mate is picking it up and driving it down for me )


----------



## Phixion (31 Jul 2008)

I'm currently unsure whether to buy a drop bar allez sport or flat bar sirrus, I have issues with my back and think drop bars would bother my back.

If I buy the Sirrus I think I'll also buy a bull horn bar for a more comfortable aerodynamic position.


----------



## rickangus (31 Jul 2008)

Having read this forum with interest I'm tempted to experiment with drop bars again. I used these from age 11 to 18 until the delights of the internal combustion engine kicked in.

When I resumed cycling about 15 years ago it was with flat bars. So, I want to experiment on the cheap and am now looking for some indexed/friction bar end changers for a 9 speed triple. 

I'm placing an ad in the classifieds also but if anybody has a pair at a sensible price please pm me.


----------



## rickangus (1 Aug 2008)

Oh, and another thing. Will I need to change my handlebar stem (Hope this hasn't been covered already..) for a shorter/longer one?

Thanks


----------



## palinurus (1 Aug 2008)

I used MTBs as general commuting/ getting around machines for ages. I only recently started using road bikes after buying an Airnimal Joey and eventually doing a TT on it and getting into club cycling/ cycle sport that way.


----------



## ellis (7 Aug 2008)

yup. changed from a hybrid claude butler to my brand new spesh allez 09 which is absolutly fantastic


----------



## jadlem (10 Aug 2008)

Hi everyone, have just signed up to this forum. As a teenager I used to cycle everywhere on a raleigh mountain bike with bull bars, I could cycle up just about anything. Since learning to drive, over 10 years ago, my bike has hardly travelled a mile!

I have just recently treated myself to a Dawes Discovery hybrid, which I think is a fantastic way for me to get back into the sport. It will probably get used on bridleways as much as roads, which is why I plumped for a hybrid, having used it on roads I have found that I really want to get lower down and reach forwards which I could do on my old raleigh.

I have just been looking at extensions which can be added to bars and would like to know what anyone thinks of them?


----------



## Oddjob62 (14 Aug 2008)

jadlem said:


> I have just been looking at extensions which can be added to bars and would like to know what anyone thinks of them?



Are you talking about bar ends?
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/c/Cycle/7/Bar_Ends/


----------



## chester3 (16 Aug 2008)

I had the bike shop change the bars even before it left the shop. The bike was the cheapest one I could get to fit my size and I wanted drop bars. Works well for its purpose of commuting.


----------



## jadlem (16 Aug 2008)

Have just fitted a central exension that splits like a y at the front, it came with some elbow pads as well, is taking a bit of getting used to but feels pretty good. My only problem is changing gear at speed!

Am glad I bought a hybrid now as a mistake on a bike ride yeserday ended up with me riding down a hillside at the side of a field in foot tall grass! Try that with drop bars and road bike gears!


----------



## Safrican (19 Aug 2008)

I have just ordered my first roadie for 10 years. I have had flatbar MTB's with slicks for commuting, but now need more speed and want to get more distance cycling done on the weekends.
For those interested it is a Felt Z70


----------



## JohnRedcoRn (22 Aug 2008)

NEW CYCLIST, GOT A HYBRID , ride roads and cycle paths. my mates (experienced cyclists) swear i'll want a road bike within a year. So a roadbike is lighter and faster, but doesnt that mean if i stick to the hybrid i will be fitter and stronger because its heavier ?
I was thinking of bar ends however, to give me more options for comfort.


----------



## doyler78 (22 Aug 2008)

JohnRedcoRn said:


> NEW CYCLIST, GOT A HYBRID , ride roads and cycle paths. my mates (experienced cyclists) swear i'll want a road bike within a year. So a roadbike is lighter and faster, but doesnt that mean if i stick to the hybrid i will be fitter and stronger because its heavier ?
> I was thinking of bar ends however, to give me more options for comfort.



Whilst you are right that a lighter, faster, more aero road bike will take less effort to ride the same course at the same speed in the same conditions as someone on a hybrid the fact is that you are unlikely to be able to keep up with someone on a road bike for a sustained period therefore your efforts over the same length of time could be more or less than the person on the road bike depending how much effort either of you put into your time.

A road bike, because it allows you conserve energy better, will be much easier to ride over longer distances for a person who has no disability which precludes them from finding a comfortable position on a road bike therefore this may encourage you ride more and further and thus your total effort will be greater than if your choice of bike doesn't make you want to ride anything more than the bare minimum.

There are people out there who hate how road bikes feel and much prefer hybrids however I think what this thread has told us is that a lot of people who start of with hybrids do so because they feel intimidated by drop bar bikes and once they gain experience and hopefully develop a love for riding they want to go further more quickly and get their head out of the wind which is one of the major benefits of drop bars.

I personally never got the whole I've got lots of hand positions argument though. I use bar ends on my flat bar and never had any problems finding a comfortable hand position. Yeah the road bike has lots of potential positions but in reality I really only use two. Hands on the hoods or hands in the U of the drop.


----------



## Plax (24 Aug 2008)

I started off with a hybrid (still have it as a winter / spare bike). I now have a Dawes Ultra Galaxy touring bike. Was going to go for a Dawes Discovery 601 (has flat bars) but after having a play on a bike with drops in Halfrauds I decided to go for the Galaxy as it's a more practical all rounder. Really pleased I did - It's faster than the hybrid, yet still has MTB gearing, and I can carry all sorts of swag on it.
I am seriously considering building my own road bike now though. There's a place not so far away from me that does "Build your own bike" days. Very tempting, time to save up the pennies!


----------



## pjgraham86 (4 Sep 2008)

I have had a Diamondback Allure hybrid for the last 12 or so years which has been fantastic - routine servicing only and never let me down despite me almost never giving it any TLC - till I was doing the Rob Roy Challenge in June 2007 (16 mile hike then 39 miles on a bike in rural Scotland - great day out). It was my first time doing one of those types of thing and I trained pretty hard and did well. 

I digress - the DB let me down after 7 miles cycling - 2 of the 3 gear cables snapped and I was miles form the nearest support point ! I did the rest with 6 gears so I could have been a lot faster.

Took the plunge a month ago and bought a Raleigh Airlite Carbon Comp road bike through a friend who owns a bike shop (very good discount!!). It's great for racking up the miles and my cycling buddy toils to keep up on his hybrid !! I've had a bit of an achy shoulder which I attribute to the altered position but I guess that will settle down.

Looking forward to the Glasgow to Edinburgh (55 miles) on 14 September - need to get a decent run under my belt this weekend as I've not done anything like that since Rob Roy......!!

Cheers

Peter


----------



## narrowangle (7 Sep 2008)

Just swopped from DiamonBack flat bar lightweight hybrid to Dolan Mythos. Went out today for first ride and really struggled. Think i need a shorter stem as i feel stretched though i didnt when i tried it. They fitted me at the shop and said try it with the option of going back for shorter stem.Should i give it more time?? Will mving seat forward be an option??


----------



## DJ (13 Sep 2008)

'Yes' I prefer the drop handle bar to the flat handle bar. the latter always made my fingers numb! Something to do with vibration I think? With the drop bars I change my hand position regularly which prevents any numb....ness occuring.


----------



## doyler78 (13 Sep 2008)

djtheglove said:


> 'Yes' I prefer the drop handle bar to the flat handle bar. the latter always made my fingers numb! Something to do with vibration I think? With the drop bars I change my hand position regularly which prevents any numb....ness occuring.



Complete opposite for me. I could ride for hours with no numb hands on my flat bar but after about 5 miles I start to get numb hands on the drop bar and have to start constantly changing my hand position. The problem is getting better but still is a problem.


----------



## Vitesse (14 Sep 2008)

No-one seems to have mentioned adjustable angle stems, which allow the bars to be positioned virtually anywhere you want, height or reach!


----------



## Perfect Virgo (20 Sep 2008)

I rode 2 Raleigh drop bar road bikes as a teenager but then life and motorcycles and cars took over. 30 years later I got back into cycling on an old Raleigh Routier, a tourer with drop bars. Later I added a Dawes Discovery Hybrid flat bar to the stable but never quite enjoyed the riding position as much. Anyhow I gave them both away when I emigrated to Canada in 2006. I am returning to the UK for good in a couple of months and am already set on going for a drop bar road bike as soon as I land. I miss cycling


----------



## psmiffy (29 Sep 2008)

I can remember all the things i never liked about drop bars as a kid, - brakes in the wrong place as you always rode on the tops - poor gear changing (largely solved now) poor riding position for me etc so I have a hybred as my road bike, however i am in the process of converting it into a hybrid hybrid with an aero base bar so I can keep the controls i like and at the same time get more streched out if i feel like it


----------



## Priscilla Parsley (1 Oct 2008)

got my first drop bar today! not too difficult transition, its so light! my arms and hands ache though.


----------



## radger (6 Oct 2008)

I had a drop-bar as a kid. I now have a flat-barred road bike, so there is no option for me in the poll. 
I avoid numb hands by use of glubs - when I lost mine I developed numbness in my left hand within a week.

If I had the budget for more than one bike, I'd also have a drop-barred tourer. And a pub bike with drops. And a cyclocross. And and and...


----------



## Oddjob62 (12 Oct 2008)

Priscilla Parsley said:


> got my first drop bar today! not too difficult transition, its so light! my arms and hands ache though.



Bah! I'm finding the transition hard. Maybe because I'm not that experienced a cyclist, maybe a combination of thin (23s) tyres (only ridden MTB and 35s previously), and the new (currently) unnatural feeling drop position.
Just doing short local journeys at the moment, don't want to have a "moment" going through central London at rush hour. Only issue is, area around my house is all hills, so there's no nice flat quiet roads on which to practice.


----------



## parklaneyido (13 Oct 2008)

Hi. My first post! I was one of those people who had a flat bar road bike... I have just converted to drops!


----------



## doyler78 (13 Oct 2008)

parklaneyido said:


> Hi. My first post! I was one of those people who had a flat bar road bike... I have just converted to drops!



Welcome to the vast club of converts


----------



## Jitendrakumar (15 Oct 2008)

*just do it*

Hi

Well In now era everybody is fond of Road bikes and this forum tells us about a best Road bike. Road bikes shops receive higher-quality bikes that are more likely to last longer and need less maintenance in the long-run. We purchase bike from those shop which offer free labor and discounted parts upon purchase, which is usually never provided by every shop.

jitendra kumar

________________________________________________________________


Capture One Auto Transport


----------



## Iainj837 (18 Oct 2008)

I had a flat bar hybrid then went to a drop handle


----------



## ruthe (21 Oct 2008)

i'm a reverse convert! after years of being an MTB rider i bought a hybrid for touring and then upgraded to a roadie, after a year i've just put flat bars on it (but chopped them to narrow) and added an adjustable longer stem because that just feels more right to me!


----------



## Sozli (29 Oct 2008)

Started on a MTB at the beginning of the year, progressed to a flat bar in the summer, just completed my first Audax ... how long till I go for drops ?


----------



## inaperfectworld (3 Nov 2008)

perhaps showing my age mid-fifties but when i was young drops were definitely the really cool bikes to have, and it seemed it was the rich kids who had them. most ordinary bikes had a sturmey archer 3 speed, but the racers had 5 speed derailleur. wooow
i stared out on a mountain bike but bought a tourer with drops as well, as.. ..well i really fancied one having never had one when i was young. prefer drops for the hand positions it allows, but also the drops can be good for using against wind: (interesting question is what percentage difference it might make). never had a problem changing to dropped and they seemed fine when commuting in traffic
oh yes, they are supposed to be less attractive to thieves as well


----------



## ontheroadtofrance (4 Nov 2008)

i went from a straight handle bar to a drop down handle bar. I found it difficult at first but i got used to it after a few rides i personally think they are more comfy. There are many positions you can grip the handle bars


----------



## doyler78 (4 Nov 2008)

Been using drops for about 3 months now. I like the riding position the offer but I do still get a lot of problems with numb hands no matter what gloves I use though this is much better than it used to be when I first changed when I had sore shoulders, hands and arms. So things are imporving but still not the most comfortable.


----------



## BSA (5 Nov 2008)

I grew up with a BMX then went to mountain bikes. I stoppped using the bike when I passed my test and started to drive. 

Recently I have started to use a bike for work and a friend sorted me out with a road bike. I must admit it took me a ride or two to get use to the subtle differences but I really enjoy it! no discomfort, no pain and road bikes are just so much faster and lighter.

I still use the mountain bike but purely for off roading. Is it possible to own too many bikes?


----------



## triple333 (5 Nov 2008)

I've been riding drop bar bikes for 30 odd years.I recently bought a Spesh Globe Nexus 8 but didn't really like the flat bars so I converted it to drop bars with Campag Ergos.


----------



## phoenix (9 Nov 2008)

Started with a Hybrid about 3 years ago, at the time I thought it would be ideal as I didn't know what sort of cycling I wanted to do. 3 years later it has only been ridden on tarmac and 1 gravel path, so I have now moved over to a drop bar bike.

So much lighter and my average speed increased by 2mph by swapping. I found that my hands, arms, shouldres and neck took a while to adjust to the different riding position.

I still have my hybrid but have not ridden in since upgrading (July). Maybe I should sell it on and 'invest' the cash in a better quality road bike.


----------



## Iainj837 (10 Nov 2008)

Gary D said:


> 2 years ago I bought a £300 Claud Butler hybrid with front suspension and bouncy seat post.
> Gary.


Was that a Claud Butler odyssey hybrid


----------



## Gary D (17 Nov 2008)

Oooh..sorry. Only just seen the question  

No, actually it was an Urban 300. It is a bit "sportier" than the Odyssey.

Gary.


----------



## jimboalee (17 Nov 2008)

First bike? Oh err.

It had handlebars that swept back like these...







Then I got a sports tourer with 'racing bends'.


----------



## clutterydrawer (19 Dec 2008)

i have a hybrid but use my mum's drop handlebar bike whenever mine is out of action.

I really don't like it, i find it uncomfortable and difficult to look around - which is a necessity in traffic.


----------



## 515mm (8 Jan 2009)

Aye, started commuting on a slicked up MTB then became convinced of the benefit of a drop bar bike by a couple of mates - Lardyboy and Tall Paul - as it 'appens. Maybe 2-3mph quicker over my usual 14 mile commute and a bit more comfortable too. Had a better view of the traffic on the MTB mind, so that's probably a better choice for shorter, predominantly urban rides.


----------



## Enso108 (9 Jan 2009)

I bought a Ridgeback Element back in June and have recently been considering converting it to drop bars. But I'm in two minds should I convert it or just sell it and buy a proper road bike. (Couldn't afford more than £500)


----------



## doyler78 (10 Jan 2009)

gb-locks said:


> I bought a Ridgeback Element back in June and have recently been considering converting it to drop bars. But I'm in two minds should I convert it or just sell it and buy a proper road bike. (Couldn't afford more than £500)




You would be better of asking that in your own thread in beginners however I would say that it is usually cheaper to buy a new bike unless you are great at the mechanical side of things as there is a lot of work involved in the conversion and the geometry of the frame is likely to be a bit too upright for drop bar road bike. Basically it will always be a compromise model and you may not find that you don't actually enjoy the compromise and end up spending more on another "proper" drop bar road bike.


----------



## chris667 (16 Jan 2009)

I use Nitto Moustache bars, so I'm neutral.
Brilliant. Wrists face inwards, which I'm sure is important when you ride up hills, as upright with all the visibility of flat bars, but all the hand positions of drops and a really tucked in, aero position if that's what you want too. For anything other than racing, I don't think they can be beat. And I've owned a lot of both types.
You need a tall, short stem to get the setup right, but once you do it's bliss.


----------



## HJ (19 Jan 2009)

chris667 said:


> I use Nitto Moustache bars, so I'm neutral.
> Brilliant. Wrists face inwards, which I'm sure is important when you ride up hills, as upright with all the visibility of flat bars, but all the hand positions of drops and a really tucked in, aero position if that's what you want too. For anything other than racing, I don't think they can be beat. And I've owned a lot of both types.
> You need a tall, short stem to get the setup right, but once you do it's bliss.



Got a picture of your bike? I am just wondering what they look like...


----------



## Noeyedear (11 Feb 2009)

Yup just got one, as a child I rode drop-bar. It's much more comfortable for me, I've had tennis elbow in the past, although the straight bar does not set it off, riding on the hoods is way more comfortable and natural. Think about it, when you stand still you tend to have palms in, that's more like the angle of a drop bar and if I fancy a change I have the choice to change position. I can't think of a good enough reason not to have drops.

Kevin.


----------



## MacB (11 Feb 2009)

Noeyedear said:


> I can't think of a good enough reason not to have drops.
> Kevin.



lack of imagination


----------



## Enso108 (13 Feb 2009)

I did plan to convert my Ridgeback Element to drops but I decided to sell it and get a drop bar bike. I bought a Cube Aerial Comp 2008, haven't sold the Ridgeback yet I'll probably just keep it for wet roads. I thought that might happen.


----------



## asl (15 Mar 2009)

Hi. A cylechat virgin (my first post) I didn't cycle for years (since school) as I used to run for fitness. Broke my foot 2 years ago so started cycling to reduce impact. Had a hybrid for a year and then 'progressed' onto a drop bar. Took me about 2 weeks to get used to and really struggled with lateral stability in crosswinds. It took me a week to even be brave enough to put me hands on the drops. Comfortable now and really glad I took the plunge. Great forum guys and gals!!!


----------



## blutintin (18 Mar 2009)

i started on a flat bar commuter bike and then felt like i wanted to go a bit faster so sold it and bought an Allez with drops and then went from standard pedals to clipless .......whats next??? prob a new bike and expensive upgrade. judging from some more exp riders on here at some stage i'll have not one but three bikes... ah the joy


----------



## ronmac (18 Mar 2009)

It's a hard one to call. I've only been cycling for about 8 months and have 2 bikes, one of each.
I use the flat bar for local pottering about (anything from 1 to about 30 mile) and use the drops for longer runs.
Each bike seems more suited to that activity for me. I wouldn't want to use them vice-versa.
Either way it's just great getting out on a bike.


----------



## Black Sheep (29 Mar 2009)

i've been mountain biking for over 10 years now

fancied a road bike so re-built my dad's old one that had been in a shed for 20 years.

hadn't ridden one or even sat on it until i'd finished it, just assumed i'd fit ok as i'm slightly taller than my dad


----------



## just4fun (29 Mar 2009)

im looking to make the change from flat to drops, although suffering from weak lower back muscles that are prone to straining i'm interested to see if this is the correct thing to do. It seems like the jury is still out on this.
Are bikes still produced with drop bars that have the twin brake leavers ? one in flat position and the 2nd set in drop bar position? as i've only seen this feature on older bikes.

EDIT:
I havent had to give my back a thought since getting the new bike, its really comfortable and im enjoying the variety of hand positions (i never thought about needing until i had the option.)


----------



## inaperfectworld (19 Apr 2009)

i favour drops for hand positions but also for being able to get lower when into wind. i've wondered how much difference this make, it feels like the dropped position is less resistant but wonder how much difference there really is or whether a lot is psychological: if it's 1% then it is largely psychological i would have a stab at a figure of 5% in reduction of resistance; any more estimates?


----------



## CorsairC (22 Apr 2009)

Almost all riders on drops I see are on the hoods even on a windy day. In traffic and moving around cars I like the flat bars. I tend to stay on the bar ends only moving to the flat bar if I need to brake or downhill etc. In my youth I had a bike with drops and hardly ever used the drops. But then I never did any really long spins.


----------



## eldudino (23 Apr 2009)

I really want a drop bar bike now. I ride a hybrid but I'm on the bar ends a lot and have it set up so the bars are low and by posterior is high which suits the way I ride. It's just a case of convincing the charming and devoted that I _need_ another bike; this isn't necessarily the easiest thing whilst she's off on maternity leave!


----------



## Sun Superlight (25 Apr 2009)

Hi Maz, I too have had a Sirrus Elite for 5 years and like you, have long hankered for a drop bar bike.
Finally I've got one, and yes it's a bit faster than the Sirrus on a long ride.
For commuting to work in heavy traffic however, I prefer the flat bars and instantly accesible brakes of the Sirrus.
The extra speed of the drop bar bike is lost in traffic anyway.


----------



## doyler78 (25 Apr 2009)

Sun Superlight said:


> Hi Maz, I too have had a Sirrus Elite for 5 years and like you, have long hankered for a drop bar bike.
> Finally I've got one, and yes it's a bit faster than the Sirrus on a long ride.
> *For commuting to work in heavy traffic however, I prefer the flat bars and instantly accesible brakes of the Sirrus.*
> The extra speed of the drop bar bike is lost in traffic anyway.



I'm the opposite on this point as I preferred to be on the bar ends on my Sirrus and as such was away from the brakes. I took people out in groups a couple of times because I couldn't react quickly enough to a sudden slowing of the pace and ended up riding in to the back of them. This isn't something which is as acute on the drop bar because nearly all my time is either on the hoods or drop and both have the brakes easily accessible so much safer in this respect. The same applied in start/stop commute traffic.

I suppose it depends how you have your bike setup and where you normally have your hands.


----------



## coopman (25 Apr 2009)

Been riding hybrids last 5 years and have diceded to give a drop bar bike a go again. I have a saracen venturer 4 and you cant beat it for practicality, wee runs to the shops etc, I have even toured on it.
However been doing alot more cycling just for the sake of it, longer runs, so thought I would have a go on a lighter drop bar bike. I had drop bar bikes when I was younger but gave them up for practicality of a hybrid, and I never did much MTB'ing so not bothered about that style of bike.
I certainly wont be getting rid of my hybrid though, use it for jollies to shops, towing my wee daughter in a trailer and some touring later this year.
Got a merida road race 903 arriving on tuesday, I wonder how I will get on with it!


----------



## tonka (2 May 2009)

Went from drops as a tenager to mountain bikes then hybrids, now thinking of getting a touring bike, just need to persuade the other half that it is normal to have a bike to commute on and another for longer weekend rides.


----------



## Timeout (7 May 2009)

Maz said:


> I am still waiting to take the plunge and get a drop bar bike....I have had my Sirrus Elite (would that be regarded as a flat bar road bike?) for a couple of years. It's fast, but I want to get more aero where possible and go a bit faster, on the dual-carriageway etc.



Interesting I am thinking of changing my Roubiax for a Sirrus pro as I just can't get used to the "streched out" position its just too eggresive, for me anyway.

Does the sirrus do the job, I do about 100 miles per week

Cheers

Timeout


----------



## jeff1959 (9 May 2009)

i started with a mountain bike then went to a hybrid and and now have a drop bar road bike it's take me a while to adjust to the riding position of the drop bars but now I'm used to it don't think i will be going back to flat bars .


----------



## HLaB (9 May 2009)

Timeout said:


> Interesting I am thinking of changing my Roubiax for a Sirrus pro as I just can't get used to the "streched out" position its just too eggresive, for me anyway.
> 
> Does the sirrus do the job, I do about 100 miles per week
> 
> ...


I converted my Sirrus (Sport 06) to drops and whilst it did the job as a flat bar, over a longer distance with wind its not as good/efficient as a dropped bar bike. It certainly do the job over a 100 miles week and whilst it may not be the fastest, it'll be faster than most.


----------



## GatleyJim (16 May 2009)

Just made the change. Started on a basic hybrid. Picked up an old Ribble racing bike on Ebay today. I'm really happy with it. The only problem is that I'm not sure if it's big enough for me. The ride is totally different to the hybrid. That might be why it doesn't feel quite right.

Anyway, even if this one isn't big enough I'll be upgrading it to a bigger one before long.


----------



## fitzgerald19 (19 May 2009)

i use fat bar only ..


----------



## thomas (20 May 2009)

I've got dropped bars...but flats on my MTB. I only really use the MTB if the road bike is broken/off road.

I only use the drops when going down hill though...I know some people seem to hold on down there, but that's just uncomfortable.


----------



## Tangospud (21 May 2009)

When I took up cycling a couple of years ago,I started off on a flat bar hybrid. This year I have changed to a drop handle bar tourer. I had reservations for awhile about comfort of riding, keeping balance etc. However, have had no such worries or problems.


----------



## Street Hawk (23 May 2009)

I've been commuting, 30min each way, on a Giant Hybrid Heavy PieceOShit 7000 or something for several months. Next week I pick up a Specialized Allez 18 that I got thru the Cycle2Work scheme. On my test ride it was amazingly light. At the bottom of a hill I slowed down and tinkered with the gears, when I looked up again I was at the top. 

However, I have a few concerns: 


The riding position demands a whole new muscle set so it's going to hurt for a couple weeks. 

The tyres are so thin. The thought of cornering, weaving around traffic and wet days is scaring me a little.

The drop handle bars threw up some balance problems. I found it hard to look behind, and couldn't hand-signal without the steering wobbling. 

I'm sure all these things will work themselves out but if anyone's got any advice, I'm listening. I'll definitely be riding with caution for a while. 

This bike is also going to make me a better rider. On my heavy beast I'd take chances with traffic lights because the effort to start again was a complete energy-zapping chore.

Most of all, I can't wait to ride at a decent speed, and to not get blown to a crawl when riding in a wind.


----------



## SlowCoach (23 May 2009)

> Street Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > However, I have a few concerns:
> ...


----------



## Jambon (11 Jun 2009)

Bought my first drop bar racing bike at the end of last month, got a cinelli frame with Mavic wheels, campag crank set. I bought it off an old guy who used to race but his missus stopped him as a couple of his pals have came off and had heart attacks! I got It for 160.00 which is a complete bargain!! 

Still have the hybrid but im giving it back to my dad, cant imagine riding the hybrid after being in the racing bike! Might have to come the winter though. L


----------



## nigelnorris (11 Jun 2009)

I've just finally picked up my Spesh Tricross and after a modest 20 miles or so I have to say I'm pleasantly surprised how easy the transition seems to be. I think it's a fairly relaxed ride anyways though so that must be helping

Not that I'm confident of living to enjoy it because there's a chance these flappy gear change doodaahs are going to kill me first. The way one changes up and the other down just seems counterintuitive at the moment, approaching and setting off from junctions is a real lottery


----------



## nuovo_record (18 Jun 2009)

i went from drops to flat bars as i used to commute to work, but now back to drops again. also have aMTB with flat basr for poodling around


----------



## nigelnorris (19 Jun 2009)

100 miles up and now I'm in love with the gear changing too, the transformation is complete


----------



## Garz (28 Jun 2009)

Im still accustomising to the new drops but each ride is getting better.


----------



## George (29 Jun 2009)

Just bought a Bianchi Cameleonte flat bar road bike because I've got a bad back. You can adjust the headset so you can cycle more upright. It's much easier to cover longer distances as you are in a much more comfortable riding position. Drops are OK if you haven't got disc problems from other sports. Obviously you have more control going downhill with drops, but I would highly recommend the set up I've got now for anyone who wants to cover distance in comfort. The main obstacle you have to face is prejudice towards flat bar bikes from other 'hard core' cyclists. So I can go out cycling with other members of of my cycling group, without evoking raised eyebrows, I've kept my drop handlebar road bike for social outings.


----------



## b0redom (9 Jul 2009)

Just picked up a Specialized Tricross, I've done about 1000 miles on my first proper bike, and figured it was time to treat myself!


----------



## just4fun (18 Jul 2009)

i love my race bike, but i have to be honest and say sometimes my back does hurt from the crouched over position and after about 1 hour of cycling i can produce almightly crunching if i stand up straight and stretch.


----------



## gabefleming (20 Jul 2009)

I recently decided to start cycling to work in London (8 miles each way), on a borrowed mountain bike with slicks. I've never used drop bars. I looked at a lot of road bikes and flirted with the idea, then decided to play it safe with and bought a Specialized Sirrus, which is basically a road bike with flat bars. My plan is graduate to a proper road bike once ive got comfortable with this one.


----------



## Crankarm (24 Jul 2009)

I have converted my Sirrus Sport to drops. It's not hard. I had a spare set of Chorus Ergo levers so the cost was only the bars (44cm), shorter stem 100cm, gel bar tape and cables. Total £50. I previously had bar ends on the std flat bars with stem reversed to make them lower but although a great improvement over the std flat bar set up I prefer proper drops. Boy was the change worth it . Saddle position can also be an important consideration.


----------



## Browser (30 Jul 2009)

Am I allowed to have a drop bar road bike as a commuter and fit a carrier for panniers, or is this against the CC forum rules ?
If so, and I'm not saying I'm buying one of these, summat along the lines of a Ribble Winter Training Audax would probably fit the bill for me quite nicely, but only if I could fit it with a carrier






(Don's tin helmet and awaits incoming flak!)


----------



## Hollyhillian (30 Jul 2009)

I know that this subject is probably the most "done to death" subject on here but I am baffled by the sheer volume of bikes out there that all seem to do what I want from my next bike.
I currently have a Kona Dew Deluxe that I have ridden for a year and done 1500 miles over all sorts of rides. 5 Mile commutes, Weekend 50 milers, a Dartmoor 70 miler and after work 20 mile pootles.
I would now like to get a drop handle bar road bike and can manage about £1000 using the cycle to work scheme.
I have looked all over the internet at the choice at around that price point is mind boggling.
I have I think decided what to do and would ask for some comments on my decision.

I have no particular brand loyalty so no need to go for any specific make or model however I want to get the right bike for me.

I'm going to go into my 2 LBSs tell them my criteria and see what they recommend.
Then I should have just 2 to choose from and can pick the one I "like" most.

Both shops have proved reliable in the past as I have colleagues who have bought bikes from each of them.

So.......is this the most sensible route for someone who doesn't really know what he wants ,and trusts his LBS?

I think I'm doing the right thing but £1000 is a lot of money and, whilst I know I won't pay that through the cycle scheme, I don't want to get it wrong.


----------



## Downward (3 Aug 2009)

Hollyhillian said:


> I know that this subject is probably the most "done to death" subject on here but I am baffled by the sheer volume of bikes out there that all seem to do what I want from my next bike.
> I currently have a Kona Dew Deluxe that I have ridden for a year and done 1500 miles over all sorts of rides. 5 Mile commutes, Weekend 50 milers, a Dartmoor 70 miler and after work 20 mile pootles.
> I would now like to get a drop handle bar road bike and can manage about £1000 using the cycle to work scheme.
> I have looked all over the internet at the choice at around that price point is mind boggling.
> ...



I suppose it depends on if spending £1k on a bike is going to be more beneficial than paying say £600 ?

Although I know on the Scheme £1k will cost £60 ish per month compared to £35 a month for the £600 bike.

Personally as I already have a KDD too I am only spenidng £600


----------



## mean1010 (14 Aug 2009)

Thanks for sharing this useful information. It's great.
this is interesting.. thanks so much for sharing!

plan solution commission de surendettement - commission de surendettement, vous pouvez demander un dossier de surendettement.plan solution commission de surendettement


----------



## rose2009 (17 Aug 2009)

doyler78 said:


> So often we see people who come on the forums here who are complete beginners, at least during adulthood, who are looking for a new bike. Often they feel intimidated by drop bars thinking that they aren't good enough for one or just think they look strange. They then set their mind on a hybrid or flat bar road bike.
> 
> Just wondering about those people that first bought a hybrid/flat bar road bike and how many of them have since converted to a drop bar version (for the purposes of the poll anything which isn't a drop bar counts as a hybrid ie slicked up moutain bikes, etc which are used primarily on road or towpaths - no mountain biking country included as that takes a much more specialised bike)


Hi, your idea is very interesting

simulation taux banque credit immobilier de France - Credit immobilier de France, simulation credit immobilier. Résultat mitigé pour le crédit immobilier de France.simulation taux banque credit immobilier de France


----------



## tenpong (21 Aug 2009)

I have colleagues who have bought bikes from each of them.
proprietaire simulation rachat credit immobilier consommation - demander un rachat de crédit, faites une simulation rachat de credit en ligne.proprietaire simulation rachat credit immobilier consommation


----------



## tsrobinson115 (24 Aug 2009)

Hello everyone. Nice to meet you all.


calcul pret assurance simulation taux emprunt immobilier - Taux emprunt immobilier. Comparez les offres d’emprunt immobilier, simulation emprunt immobilier, taux emprunt immobiliercalcul pret assurance simulation taux emprunt immobilier


----------



## Rollon (26 Aug 2009)

So all those of you who have experience of both straights and drops, which gives you the most control. I am an older novice, have recently bought a Specialised Tricross. I dont always feel in full control with the drops especially when using the top straight part, as my hands feel too close together, on the Brake hoods is better but doesnt feel positive enough, and on the drops it feels vulnerable. Like I say I am a novice and recently getting knocked off at a roundabout (Drivers fault) doesnt help.
Dave.


----------



## MacB (26 Aug 2009)

Rollon said:


> So all those of you who have experience of both straights and drops, which gives you the most control. I am an older novice, have recently bought a Specialised Tricross. I dont always feel in full control with the drops especially when using the top straight part, as my hands feel too close together, on the Brake hoods is better but doesnt feel positive enough, and on the drops it feels vulnerable. Like I say I am a novice and recently getting knocked off at a roundabout (Drivers fault) doesnt help.
> Dave.




I think there's a case of getting your bike 'skills' back. 6 months ago I could feel precarious and didn't enjoy having to look over my shoulder etc. I started with flat bars and now ride flats with bar ends and butterfly bars. However I am looking at a new road bike, I tend to ride on the sides of the butterfly bars. This would be very similar to the hoods but without access to brakes or gears. Most people seem to set up their drops to prioritise comfort and control access from the drops position. Don't be afraid to mss about with angles etc.

You could also check the bar width, they come ina variety of sizes and your current ones may be too narrow.


----------



## Bollo (26 Aug 2009)

Rollon said:


> So all those of you who have experience of both straights and drops, which gives you the most control. I am an older novice, have recently bought a Specialised Tricross. I dont always feel in full control with the drops especially when using the top straight part, as my hands feel too close together, on the Brake hoods is better but doesnt feel positive enough, and on the drops it feels vulnerable. Like I say I am a novice and recently getting knocked off at a roundabout (Drivers fault) doesnt help.
> Dave.



It's not just about the bar width, or for that matter the bars. The stability or otherwise of a bike is a (jimbolee impression) function of the whole setup - the frame geometry and forks are going to have a big say in how stable a bike feels.

BUT........bars can make a difference. If you feel vulnerable in the drops, you might want to look at 'compact' bars, which have a shallower drop than traditional or ergo bars (the ones that have straight sections with sharper curves rather than a gradual bend). They can make a huge difference to the feel of a bike. I think FSA do a range that isn't too eye-watering as long as you don't want carbon.


----------



## onlyhuman (1 Sep 2009)

I have had loads of bikes of different kinds over the years, one with dropped bars when I was a lad, an extremely upright old Dutch ladies bike, mountain bikes, a series of hybrids I have used and worn out, mostly on tracks and paths. It's only very recently that I have learned something about riding positions, something that relates to a number of issues people have raised in this discussion.

What I learned is that a "racing" or "aggressive" riding position is comfortable, less tiring, less likely to make you sore in different ways in different places, _as long as you are trying to go fast(ish)_. Pedalling harder takes the weight off your hands and seat. I had thought that I wouldn't be able to get comfortable on a road bike with dropped bars, but that has turned out not to be the case, as long as I keep pressing. Whereas, my more upright hybrid is comfortable for less intense riding, with more weight on a rather plumper saddle, and less on the hands.


----------



## HonestMan1910 (4 Sep 2009)

Bought my Merida Speeder I8 late February this year and picking up a Merida 880-24 tonight after work.

My wife thinks I'm daft, so do I sometimes, but I LOVE IT !


----------



## GrasB (5 Sep 2009)

I've had all kinds of bikes & have used drop bars, flat bars, riser bars but I'm starting to settle on bull horns. The bulls suit the riding style I have & the way I support my self on the bike, I almost pull the front of the bike towards me making a really solid base for my legs to spin from, it also means I'm tending to lean into the corners rather than steer into them which helps with maintaining a smooth leg motion.


----------



## Headgardener (3 Oct 2009)

It may have already been mentioned here if so I am sorry but one of the things that I found difficult to get used to when I got my Dawes Horizon was not having an indicator on the shifter to let me know which gear I am in. Whereas on the Sarecen it involved just a quick glance down. Has anybody else found this hard to get used to?


----------



## Garz (3 Oct 2009)

"Headgardener" said:


> It may have already been mentioned here if so I am sorry but one of the things that I found difficult to get used to when I got my Dawes Horizon was not having an indicator on the shifter to let me know which gear I am in. Whereas on the Sarecen it involved just a quick glance down. Has anybody else found this hard to get used to?



Yeah I admit to that too HG, but you will get varying opinions from the pro's 'you should know what gear your in without having to look' down to the casual sunday rider who relies on a very clear dial.


----------



## Crankarm (4 Oct 2009)

A Shimano Flight Deck computer or the all new Dura Ace Di2 shift system will give you all this info without ever having to look at another sprocket or ring ever again. Alternatively buy a brown tweed hat, ride along in top or first the whole time and claim ignorance as do many coffin dodger motorists .


----------



## GrasB (4 Oct 2009)

Why do you need to know your gear? If you know your leg cadence & if you want to go faster or not. The only real issue is knowing when to swap chainrings.


----------



## doyler78 (5 Oct 2009)

GrasB said:


> Why do you need to know your gear? If you know your leg cadence & if you want to go faster or not. The only real issue is knowing when to swap chainrings.



It's pyschological - finding you are on the bottom gear (or not knowing) is very disconcerting if you have no idea that's where you are at!


----------



## eldudino (7 Oct 2009)

YEAH! I can finally say - YES, I did go from a hybrid to a drop bar!

The hybrid is being kept though for commuting purposes/winter bike.


----------



## pancras1972 (26 Oct 2009)

I have my own bike in my home that feels good !


----------



## Willo (17 Nov 2009)

As per my pleas for advice on other threads, I've recently purchased a road bike after owning a mountain bike for many years (but mainly using it with slick tyres on the road). For my needs of general fitness, a hybrid would've probably sufficed, or maybe a cyclocross, but I went for a road bike as I found that more inspiring in terms of getting me out and keeping fit which was the idea of a new bike. I was a little intimidated both a) in terms of moving to drop bars etc. and  having to get a little bit techy in order to look after a more delicate bike. Re the former, from my limited experiences so far I've found it a joy to ride a road bike and have really taken to the drop bars - I mainly ride with my hands on the brake hoods but I like the flexibility to be able to move position. Re the technical side, my first flat tyre this morning means I have to bravely tackle that at the weekend (I'm disastrous at anything technical so that's a big deal for me, but knew I'd have to do it at some point). Once I'm over the excitement of the new bike, over the winter I'll probably settle into using my old mountain bike for commuting when it's really grim, with the odd longer spin on the road bike when it's a bit fairer. Then by the time spring comes round, hopefully I'll be more confident at road side emergency maintenance to enable me to start venturing further from home.


----------



## Wowbagger (19 Nov 2009)

I have a straightish-barred Thorn and a Mercian fitted with Randonneur bars from the 1980s. I ride the Thorn a lot more than the Mercian. There are several reasons.

1. I occasionally find that the forward position on the Mercian gives me wrist pain.

2. The Thorn has 26*1.5 tyres which are very comfortable, and I'm a lard-arse. I built a rear wheel for the Mercian and the rim broke after about 1000 miles. I've built another and so far it's OK.

3. Quite a lot of my miles are laden commuting and the Mercian isn't up to taking the weight of luggage I carry about with me.

I read somewhere that fatties like me tend be better off with straight bars because if we ride with drops our bellies get in the way of our knees. In spite of the size of my belly, I've never had this problem.


----------



## dav1d (19 Nov 2009)

Whilst I haven't converted from a hybrid, I've converted from a mountain bike to a road bike with drop bars. When I was younger, I could never ride road bikes from the drops, had to use the top. But tried it just to see how bad it would be when I fixed the old road bike up, and found it so easy that I nearly always use the drops now! Which is weird cos I am used to mountain bikes and flat bars.


----------



## Banjo (3 Dec 2009)

Been riding Hybrid Trek Valencia or commuting and fitness/fun.Done about 3000 miles this year.

Just treated myself to a Scott Speedster S30 ultegra triple and loving it.Trek will still be commuter and general purpose bike with the Scott for Sunday best :-)

Only done about 35 miles on the Scott so far no real problems in adapting to the drop bars.rode a few miles into strong headwind down on the drops today.Mostly will be riding on the hoods I think.

Surprised how comfortable it is,I expected a harsher ride.Handling is superb really inspires a bit of confidence to get going :-)


----------



## shouldbeinbed (3 Dec 2009)

I've gone the other way, I rode drop bars from first one at 10 until 31 when I mildly broke my neck in a car crash and haven't been able to cope with the stretched out and craned neck position of drop bars since.

I've gone to a variety of hybrids and found the joys of the more lumpy roads and trails that I'd never have considered on 700 x 23 @ 130psi.


----------



## cathmack (5 Dec 2009)

I was commuting using a hybrid and wanted a touring bike for weekends. So I bought a Trek tourer. It was a bargain as it is a small bike and had been ordered for someone who then decided they did not want it. It has drop bars which I was a little anxious about but now dont like to ride with flat handlebars. Since then I have also bought a Trek 5.2 Madone which of course has drop bars.


----------



## gpx001 (26 Dec 2009)

I started off with an old MTB, then went to a more expensive hybrid beofre getting a drop bar roadie. I now use the hybrid for most of my journeys as I found the drop bar road bike inpractical. In fact I eventually sold it in favour of a drop bar tourer!


----------



## shippers (23 Jan 2010)

Got a hybrid a couple of years ago for commuting to work- Apollo Cafe 2 from Halfords. Got a Giant Defy 4 drop-bar bike in August and it flies! 
Only points- punctures and sore 'nads. You really feel the bumps in the road- but as getting everywhere takes less time it's well worth it!


----------



## Downward (9 Feb 2010)

Road bike hasn't seen daylight for 4 months now !


----------



## sweetcheaks (15 Feb 2010)

i too am late into the cycling world at 46yrs, right now i own a trek 7.5fx with some mods. flat bars,new stem and skinny tyres ect:. it has seen me through my first 115km sportive.origanaly bought for exercise (2 back ops) but i think its now time for my first dropped bar. any one got any word on the 2010 basso reef?


----------



## madguern (26 Feb 2010)

Hi all, i did the convert a mountain bike with slicks, spent some money and decided on a trek 7.5 then 8 months later bought the allez sport. My first ever bike was a drop raleigh olympus when I was 10, 39 and back on a roadie.

My journey was wild and sad, had to discover mortality to get here. Being told I could die five years ago when diagnosed with cancer. Now I have been discharged and all clear .... well tour de france next :-)


----------



## gaz (26 Feb 2010)

madguern said:


> My journey was wild and sad, had to discover mortality to get here. Being told I could die five years ago when diagnosed with cancer. Now I have been discharged and all clear .... well tour de france next :-)



Livestrong! congratulations.


----------



## madguern (3 Mar 2010)

Gaz, may thanks. I am now the total born again cyclist, my wife hates when the wiggle parcel appears at the door !


----------



## automatic_jon (4 Mar 2010)

I've actually sold my flat bar'd hybrid after buying a drop bar road bike. I love it, I'm not the fastest cyclist but I'm faster on the road bike than I ever was on the hybrid. And yes, it is all about speed.


----------



## TheCyclingRooster (14 Mar 2010)

Hi to you all.Flat Bar v Dropped Bar.Very Subjective and Personal.I am now knocking quite hard on the door of 65 and 3yrs ago I took up the bike again after an on & off relationship (with a flat bar Hybrid) for many years.November 2007 saw a total left knee replacement,then in April 2009 a new Claud Butler Levante(Flat Bar Hybrid on 700x23's),light and responsive on the road(I cut the bars down to 480mm(19").I also have an immaculate 2000/2001 Bianchi Gold Race 600 Reparto Corse(May 2009 ,a steal off E'bay.With flat bars and hills; dancing on the pedals is not easy(it is a sit & grind job).The dropped bars & on the hoods allows better weight distribution and therefore dancing on the pedals is a more natural feel than with flat bars.I don't use the full dropped position any more(neck and back ache at my age take longer to mend).The Flat Bar is a more leisurely ride for general use but the Dropped Bar is a compromise if ridden on the tops.I love both bikes but if it came down to only one on my Pension Budget the Bianchi would be my must keep choice.Safe & Happy Riding toYou All.


----------



## beatlejuice (14 Mar 2010)

I own a 2009 Specialized Sirrus Elite which has flat bars. I like the skinny tyres and the gearing. Having badly broken my elbow my left arm is a bit more bent then the right. This has lead to dumbness in my right arm because it's taking all the weight. I changed the angle of the stem from 30° to 55° to raise them. I fear than if I were to go for a pair of dropped bars then I would be in pain. Does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## HLaB (14 Mar 2010)

beatlejuice said:


> I own a 2009 Specialized Sirrus Elite which has flat bars. I like the skinny tyres and the gearing. Having badly broken my elbow my left arm is a bit more bent then the right. This has lead to dumbness in my right arm because it's taking all the weight. I changed the angle of the stem from 30° to 55° to raise them. I fear than if I were to go for a pair of dropped bars then I would be in pain. Does anyone else have this problem?


Only thin I can suggest is try before you buy, you might find the additional grip placement areas on a dropped bar bike a godsend, then again you might find the position a nightmare , good luck


----------



## beatlejuice (21 Mar 2010)

Thanks for you reply. I am looking at fitting a Releigh Trekking Comfort Handlebars. But I don't know were I can fit a mirror.


----------



## HLaB (21 Mar 2010)

beatlejuice said:


> Thanks for you reply. I am looking at fitting a Releigh Trekking Comfort Handlebars. But I don't know were I can fit a mirror.



I'm sure there'll be other option, I googled and got this:






http://cybrmarc.tripod.com/bike/hbars.jpg


----------



## perplexed (26 Mar 2010)

I ride a hybrid at the moment, which I'll continue with because it's hugely practical, being robust but not too heavy.

I would like a road bike at some point in the next year or two (funds permitting) to go for longer "fun" runs, if you like...


----------



## Downward (28 Mar 2010)

Does anyone know whether if I sold my hybrid £200 ish maybe would I be able to buy a decent road bike with mudguards etc which I could use in the bad weather instead of the hybrid ?


----------



## joebingo (28 Mar 2010)

I'm sure you'd be able to find something very suitable if you look for second hand bikes.


----------



## Darkmarkster (31 Mar 2010)

In my younger years I always rode mountain bikes but I actually started off properly funnily enough riding a hardtail mountain bike with Continental travel contact tyres,which spurred on a stage of upgrading and trying to make the heavy old bike as light or as quick as possible,which then led to Continental sport contacts and the whole semi-slick thing and did a few minor cycling events with it and wanted more speed and then I just went onto road bikes.


----------



## GreenMambaGreen (4 Apr 2010)

I bought a Trek 7.3 fx have just returned to riding or started really. 
I love my fx but wish I had gone with a drop bar road bike. 
I didn't know how much i would enjoy riding, cost was a major factor at time of purchase. Was also unsure about drop bar bike. Now I want the Trek 2.5. Only I have to wait a while, run the miles up on my fx before I can justify all the money I have and will spend.


----------



## GreenMambaGreen (4 Apr 2010)

Downward said:


> Does anyone know whether if I sold my hybrid £200 ish maybe would I be able to buy a decent road bike with mudguards etc which I could use in the bad weather instead of the hybrid ?




Look at the 'cycle to work scheme' I think its fantastic value. Can help get you something nicer for your money.


----------



## gpx001 (5 Apr 2010)

My first serious bike was a hybrid. Then I purchased a road bike, which was great but I soon realised that a touring bike would better suit me needs, with its decent mudguards, rack etc - so I sold the racer and now use my hybrid and my tourer. My advice is to think about the type of riding you do and the sort of terrain - ie on road, bridleway, cycle route, etc, before deciding which bike to go for


----------



## snailracer (6 Apr 2010)

onlyhuman said:


> ...a "racing" or "aggressive" riding position is comfortable, less tiring, less likely to make you sore in different ways in different places, _as long as you are trying to go fast(ish)_. Pedalling harder takes the weight off your hands and seat... Whereas, my more upright hybrid is comfortable for less intense riding, with more weight on a rather plumper saddle, and less on the hands.



I have found this, too. With drop bars, one might think that riding on the tops would provide a suitable position for relaxed riding, but the seat angle will still be optimized for EITHER relaxed OR intense riding, but not both


----------



## tordis (28 Apr 2010)

At the moment I only use my hybrid, but I already know my next one will be a drop-bar road bike. I'm aware it might take a while to get used to, but I'm willing to give it a try anyways


----------



## seanyboy (30 Apr 2010)

*PLEASE HELP!*

Hi Guys 

Can anyone help me, im an 35 year old italian guy just starting out cycling... 

Can anyone suggest the best method of removing unwanted body hair please.... I am quite hairy and have tried waxing, but have discovered that i suffer from painfull ingrowing hairs that leave a ugly scars all over my body.
I have also used a philips body groomer, but only lasted 2-3 uses..

Please can anyone help, as it will be greatly appreciated.

Sean.


----------



## Young Howard (3 May 2010)

Spent years on MTBs went onto drops last year 1st time like learning to ride all over again, but now I'm used to them, my advice just ride on the hoods and tops, leave the drops for downhills


----------



## Guvnor (7 May 2010)

seanyboy said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Can anyone help me, im an 35 year old italian guy just starting out cycling...
> 
> ...


----------



## Goldie (13 May 2010)

Yep, flat bar first and then drop bar for me. When I came back to cycling, I sort of half believed that drop bar bikes were gone, I saw so few of them. And I wanted to be able to ride on tow paths and mud, so I thought I needed a flat bar bike with knobbly tires. Moved on to drop bar a couple of weeks ago (which is what I rode in my teens) and it feels great, a lot more natural and easier to put the power down than sitting upright on the flat bar bike.


----------



## joe 90 (15 May 2010)

I've been riding my hybrid for 5 years, the bars are looped giving two riding positions. It's great for steady road riding although not particularly aerodynamic. I like it and haven't thought about changing but like the idea "a la" HLaB using drops for the summer


----------



## sarahpink (8 Jun 2010)

well i have just done the change from a hybrid flat bar to a specilized drop bar, well as of tomorrow when i go and pick it up. had my hybrid for all of just over a month dad is having my bike and he has got me a new one on the cycle to work scheme. i wnet out with a group cycling and they all had these drop bar road bikes and well I want to go as fast as them and beat those men on the roads so looking forward to riding it but also nervous and know it will take getting used too.


----------



## Jmetz (14 Jun 2010)

I want a drop bar bike 

bought my Hybrid which i must say i do love, and is pretty nippy, its much closer to a racer than an MTB, however i want more speed and a varied choice of positioning.


----------



## wilko (28 Jun 2010)

Have just converted from my Spesh Sirrus Sport Hybrid to a Spesh Secteur Elite. Pick it up on Wednesday, will let you know how I get on


----------



## Flanker37 (30 Jun 2010)

I a sick and tired of reading about people loosing weight through cycling. Cycling Active has been full of them. I ride more/further than these people, so why am i not loosing weight. The doctor tells me its because my body is conditioned to it. Maybe it is because i have been riding a hybrid since 2001, and all these "so called" weight losers are riding roadies. Nevertheless i am buying my first £525 road bike on the 14th July. So fingers crossed


----------



## rovers1875 (3 Jul 2010)

Not swapped but added. I purchased a basic Claud Butler Urban 100 a few months ago after a short thirty odd year break from cycling, and suddenly remembered what great fun it is. But as much as I love the hybrid I have just orded a new drop (Speialized Sectuer)bar bike as thats what I was brought up on. And sorry to mention this Flanker37 but I've dropped over half a stone in the last three months and I'm basically a pig and can't diet to save my life


----------



## crankyhorse (12 Jul 2010)

Got a Hybrid in April after not owning a bike for 16 years. I'm getting a Boardman Road Bike Comp now on Cycle 2 Work. I'm hoping it will get my speed up a bit.


----------



## lesley_x (14 Jul 2010)

I bought a hybrid bike on advice of Evan's Cycles and a few other people. I think I needed this to get my confidence up on the bike before I wrestle with drop bars and skinny wheels. I will be purchasing a road bike in September as the hybrid already feels cumbersome and inefficient, even though it's only 14kg. It has thick, knobbly tyres (700c x 38!)

I also stupidly at the time thought I needed front suspension. Now it's locked out all the time as climbing is too inefficient.

An expensive mistake


----------



## Alembicbassman (16 Jul 2010)

I got back into cycling in 2008 after a 10 year layoff, bought an old used Spesh Allez off ebay, then bought a new Marin Hybrid. That lasted 4 months when I sold it in favour of a new 105 equiped alu-carbon roadie.

No contest, 40mph on the roadie feels good.


----------



## JNR (18 Jul 2010)

I always had a bike as a kid, and I kept on cycling at university when my dad bought a BSO for me at Uni. You think you've had a bad bike but this was something else. It was bought off a European truck driver for £10 after it was _ran over_ by a stacker truck and fixed up by cyclists at work. It was awful. Terrible tyes, awful frame, borked front fork suspension, the list would be endless. I had limited knoweldge of fettling and managed to fix it up as it broke but it got to the stage where everything was failing and it wouldn't change gear. Still rode it to the student union and laboraties every day once I got it to a decent flat terrain gear!

Three years went past, change of jobs and location, and realised I wanted to do it properley.

Bought a Pinarello FP2 three weeks ago along with necessary cycling gear and have put in about 200 miles. I didn't skimp on any of the basic bits, got good kit, good shoes etc. Did 35 miles yesterday according to cheap computer I bought and I'm feeling it in my legs, but I can finally feel myself getting fitter. It literally is the best thing I've bought and the best fitness and lifestyle thing I've done next to giving up smoking 6 weeks ago. Wouldn't change anything and love going out on the bike, despite the constant racing from other roadies! Putting it in for the free service mid week and going to use the six week summer holiday to train like mad ready for winter training.

This is my first drop bar bike and the luxury of changing hand position is excellent, my hands ache after 15 or so miles on the hoods so it is nice to switch to the drops or top handle bar bit and have the choice. A superb hobby to adopt, an incredibly relaxing thing to do of a weekend and evening and if it rains I just don't care if I don't have mud guards.


----------



## judee12 (20 Jul 2010)

My story is that after only riding as a kid, bought a Raleigh hybrid after 40 year absence. Loved it, very comfortable, then decided a better bike would be great and bought a Jamis Coda flat bar. Great bike but the riding position doesn't agree with me at all. Thinking of going back to a hybrid like a Trek 7.0.


----------



## Jak (21 Jul 2010)

I bought a hybrid 2 months ago...liked it but my commute to work is a 31 mile round trip...so I recently changed to series 3 GT drop bar...

It's much faster and more efficient...especially with racing pedals. You feel much more motivated to ride especially the longer commutes


----------



## BinBag (22 Jul 2010)

I bought a hybrid Claude Butler Urban 400 in January 2010 after riding a no name MTB for 6 months - I've just added a Specialized Allez 16 from Evans Cycles in Manchester (Chill Factor) and it's the best thing I've done. The drop handlebars take some getting used to, but hurtling downhill at 35mph is a great feeling. 

The MTB is collecting rust in the back garden (under a large sheet), the Claude Butler 400 is sat in my house awaiting it's next outing, probably a family ride.


----------



## lesley_x (22 Jul 2010)

BinBag said:


> I bought a hybrid Claude Butler Urban 400 in January 2010 after riding a no name MTB for 6 months - I've just added a Specialized Allez 16 from Evans Cycles in Manchester (Chill Factor) and it's the best thing I've done. The drop handlebars take some getting used to, but hurtling downhill at 35mph is a great feeling.
> 
> The MTB is collecting rust in the back garden (under a large sheet), the Claude Butler 400 is sat in my house awaiting it's next outing, probably a family ride.



Did you find your speed increased with the road bike?

I struggle to get a decent speed up on my hybrid. If I thought it would help I would definitely buy a road bike.


----------



## HLaB (22 Jul 2010)

lesley_x said:


> Did you find your speed increased with the road bike?
> 
> I struggle to get a decent speed up on my hybrid. If I thought it would help I would definitely buy a road bike.



On my heavy wide tyred hybrid I'm cruising in traffic at only about 13-14mph on average if I really work I can get it up to around 14.5-15mph. On the former flat Bar Road Bike I was cruising around the 14.5-15 mph bracket and if I really worked I'd go 15.5mph plus on average. Once it was converted to drops I found my self cruising at 15.5mph and with my dedicated road bikes on a hilly ride I'd be averaging 15.5-16.5mph but I can work it and take it to the high teens on my own, low 20's in a group.

IME I would say the drop bars definitely help increase speed, especially in winds and downhill and along with the speed I feel comfortable about longer distances. The option of changing your hand position etc is also good B)


----------



## Jak (22 Jul 2010)

I agree with Hlab. I wouldn't consider myself in peak physical fitness but with the drop bar road bikes you can cruise on the flat in the high teens without much difficulty. Much much more difficult on a hybrid. 

Whatever you manage on a hybrid you'll manage more on a proper road bike especially with racing pedals which you clip your footwear too (can't emphasise this enough). 

It gives me much more confidence to do longer rides. 

Last Saturday I did 12.5 miles which was the furthest I had ever been. On Monday I did 31 miles ... amazingly I still feel I can do more.


----------



## BinBag (23 Jul 2010)

lesley_x said:


> Did you find your speed increased with the road bike?
> 
> I struggle to get a decent speed up on my hybrid. If I thought it would help I would definitely buy a road bike.




It has made a massive difference to me - I was averaging around 15 to 16 mph on my hybrid, but now it's more like 17 to 18 - and the downhills are a lot lot faster. I've only just started on my new 'entry level' road bike so I'm expecting the averages to increase, especially on the evening and weekend runs where I have less traffic lights.

If you need any advice when going for your new bike let me know, as I've just done a load of homework and been through it all as recently as the past 2 weeks.


----------



## lesley_x (23 Jul 2010)

Thanks for the advice everyone. I didn't realise it would make such a big difference. My hybrid feels so inefficient, despite it being a damn good model imo. It has 700c x 38 tyres! 







BinBag said:


> It has made a massive difference to me - I was averaging around 15 to 16 mph on my hybrid, but now it's more like 17 to 18 - and the downhills are a lot lot faster. I've only just started on my new 'entry level' road bike so I'm expecting the averages to increase, especially on the evening and weekend runs where I have less traffic lights.
> 
> If you need any advice when going for your new bike let me know, as I've just done a load of homework and been through it all as recently as the past 2 weeks.



I will take you up on that when I come to get it, probably end of August. The first piece of advice I need is how to convince my non-cycling fiance that I need two bikes


----------



## BinBag (23 Jul 2010)

lesley_x said:


> Thanks for the advice everyone. I didn't realise it would make such a big difference. My hybrid feels so inefficient, despite it being a damn good model imo. It has 700c x 38 tyres!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had that issue too - expect my g/f wants me to become her fiance in exchange for the bike......eeeek - it's something I'm working on. Do they do 'how to get engaged elaborately forums on the web?

Still, I got my second bike!


----------



## Scruffy (4 Aug 2010)

I started with a hybrid last year and bought a drop bar bike a couple of months ago. I rode my hybrid down the road at the weekend and it felt really weird after using a drop bar. I prefer the drops


----------



## judee12 (5 Aug 2010)

Scruffy said:


> I started with a hybrid last year and bought a drop bar bike a couple of months ago. I rode my hybrid down the road at the weekend and it felt really weird after using a drop bar. I prefer the drops


----------



## judee12 (5 Aug 2010)

I can see it's going to happen! Just bought a mountain bike for forest trails, which are in abundance on the Sunshine Coast of Australia and am very happy with my Jamis Coda flat bar, but..... Bit of a natural progression I think. This cycling is serious stuff, I never would have thought it could be this much fun!


----------



## ziggys101 (5 Aug 2010)

Started riding 3 months ago now upto doing 40 miles on my flat bar road bike (Giant Rapid 1) just bought some drops and flight deck to convert it to drop. Is there anything else I need to think about.


----------



## jdrussell (11 Aug 2010)

At the moment I have a Scott Sub 20, but hope to get a planet X or a Boardman within the next 6 - 8 months.

Looking forward to it ! But would keep my scott for commuting.


----------



## chewy (12 Aug 2010)

This is interesting reading as i've had all sorts in the past and am now looking to get back into bikes.
Fancy drop's but really loved my flats with bullbars on my mtb many years ago.
Think i'm going back to flats....i think....


----------



## Jezston (18 Aug 2010)

I went for a flat barred hybrid when I got my Kona Dew last year, as I'd come from riding BMXs and mountain bikes before that.

REALLY regret it!

Now I do longer rides I got VERY uncomfortable being stuck in a fixed hand position and wish that I hadn't been so bizarrely terrified of drop handlebars before - I seemed to think you have to have your hands on the drops all the time on them, which is just daft.

Now I have a rather bizarre set up of bullhorns with flat bar brake-shifters sticking out of the end of them. Looks ridiculous, but far more comfortable.

Sadly I worked out I can't afford a new bike for a good while yet, even on cycle scheme


----------



## kashiy (18 Aug 2010)

I purchased a drop bar peugeot 3 years ago and used it for the summer when I took part in the london triathlon. Then took two years out due to work constraints but this year purchased a Cannondale 105 triple 60cm with straight bars off ebay. Have used this for commuting since May and have absolutly loved it. However have suffered some lower back issues this year as well so am a little hesitatant at converting to drop bars as the back problem seems in remission. But there is always the option of aero bars ...


----------



## jdrussell (23 Aug 2010)

Jezston said:


> I went for a flat barred hybrid when I got my Kona Dew last year, as I'd come from riding BMXs and mountain bikes before that.
> 
> REALLY regret it!
> 
> ...



ouch, that sucks. Sorry to hear that. My kind of predicament too, but I should be able to sort it next year.


----------



## gmac190 (24 Aug 2010)

Hello

I bought my hybrid in Feb 10 and was going to use it solely for commuting a short distance to work. Very quickly I got in to the cycling and in July I bought my road bike which I love. It is night and day comparing the two but I still use the hybrid for commuting as I travel at night sometimes and don't want to risk the road bike being trashed.


----------



## jdrussell (24 Aug 2010)

gmac190 said:


> Hello
> 
> I bought my hybrid in Feb 10 and was going to use it solely for commuting a short distance to work. Very quickly I got in to the cycling and in July I bought my road bike which I love. It is night and day comparing the two but I still use the hybrid for commuting as I travel at night sometimes and don't want to risk the road bike being trashed.



What hybrid have you got and what toad bike did you get ?


----------



## gmac190 (24 Aug 2010)

jdrussell said:


> What hybrid have you got and what toad bike did you get ?



Hi, I've got a Giant escape M1 and the toad bike, erm road bike (lol) is a Specialized Allez Elite.


----------



## jdrussell (24 Aug 2010)

gmac190 said:


> Hi, I've got a Giant escape M1 and the toad bike, erm road bike (lol) is a Specialized Allez Elite.



hahaha, toad lol.


----------



## Becs (24 Aug 2010)

gmac190 said:


> Hello
> 
> I bought my hybrid in Feb 10 and was going to use it solely for commuting a short distance to work. Very quickly I got in to the cycling and in July I bought my road bike which I love. It is night and day comparing the two but I still use the hybrid for commuting as I travel at night sometimes and don't want to risk the road bike being trashed.




I basically did the same thing. I wouldn't be without either of them. I use the hybrid for commuting and towpaths and the road bike for longer rides outside London. This approach served me particularly well when a d*ck head taxi driver drove into me round regents park - would have trashed the road bike but the steel tank just needed a new wheel and a headset service!


----------



## jdrussell (24 Aug 2010)

Becs said:


> I basically did the same thing. I wouldn't be without either of them. I use the hybrid for commuting and towpaths and the road bike for longer rides outside London. This approach served me particularly well when a d*ck head taxi driver drove into me round regents park - would have trashed the road bike but the steel tank just needed a new wheel and a headset service!



ouch, that didn't sound too good.

I am in the same predicament, but just need a road bike. There are some cool things on ebay at the moment, but I need to resist temptation lol


----------



## lesley_x (7 Sep 2010)

Can finally say I have changed (or added one to my collection) to a drop bar bike, lovely Specialized Secteur Comp


----------



## uphillstruggler (17 Sep 2010)

After using a mountain bike (ridgeback 604LT) converted to road use (thinner slicker tyres) for a while, i was lucky enough that my partner and kids (6 and 8) decided to buy me a bike for my birthday - ah!

i chose a Giant Rapid - flat bar hybrid after much deliberation. i got it because i am not quite fit enough for 2 rings on the front whilst this is still quick and light. I must say that i really love this bike

its typical that my riding mate has been looking for a drop bike and found the Giant Defy - pretty much the same as mine even with 3 rings on the front. if only i had looked a bit harder eh.

i have toyed with the idea of putting drops on it but that would mean different levers and shifters too - too much cost for little gain.

maybe if i can get to the next level of fitness over the winter i may think about it next year.

When you compare the cost of a new, reasonably priced bike (giant defy about £475) thats a pretty cheap investment for some.

For me, i will have to wait a little longer - the kids will need new bikes before i can justify another - ho hum!


----------



## The Jogger (18 Sep 2010)

Going to pick up my boardman comp road bike today.


----------



## rosco (24 Sep 2010)

Mountain bike'd all my days but got a drop bar tricross at the start of the summer I like the drop bars but feel more confident on a flat bar particulary around town and traffic for the commutes in to work. For that reason im thinking of getting rid of the tricross and using the money to fund a 2nd hand flat bar for work and also pick up a road bike for weekend linger runs as I love it just don't like the position around traffic


----------



## Lucy L (28 Sep 2010)

The first bike I bought was a unisex hybrid trek T10 when I was 20. I found it uncomfortable and unrideable, I gave up on it in March after a particularly bad day of cycling but I knew I'd love to cycle on a better bike. I'm 23 now and I was passing a bike shop in May and went in to have a look around. They tried me out on hybrids but when I told them about my problems they took me to a Dawes Horizon touring bike. I loved the drop bars because you don't have a single pressure point like you do with the straight bar hybrids. On drop bars you're able to move your hands around the whole bar and the male bike frame was much more to my body proportions, I'm 5'10. I spent the afternoon riding it around the village just to make sure, paid for it at closing time and we were inseparable ever since.


----------



## Fish on a bike (2 Oct 2010)

I started with a Raleigh Chopper  then a drop bar road bike for years, before an MTB (no suspension) in the early 1990's, now I have a hybrid. If I depended on the bike as my only form of transport then I might go for a drop bar for covering distance which is what it's designed for, but at the moment I like the upright position of flat bars on the hybrid for negotiating traffic, also I'm not sure race rims would last long with the potholes... and I'm too old for lycra


----------



## Hbaker (9 Oct 2010)

I got hold of a revolution courier race 09 (700c -32 flat bar), got sick of the bars, changed them to profile aero bars, and then also bought a road bike (trek 1000) on top. i use the road for speed and the hybrid for luggage


----------



## Rollon (10 Oct 2010)

I purchased a Tricross with drops last year, after more than 40 years out of the saddle. I couldn't get on with it as I felt really stretched out and lacked control. I couldn't securely get onto the drop part of the bars and wobbled all over the place. It didn't help when I was hit by a car on my 4th ride out, whilst negotiating a roundabout.
After the bike was repaired I gingerly managed to get up to 50 miles, but still felt uneasy.
The bike went away for 7 months over the winter. I try to stretch out a bit before I get out of bed each morning. I started doing a tight curled up, knees to the chest stretch of my back muscles combined with an added rotation of my pelvis.
When I finally got back on my Tricross, expecting the usual difficulties, I was surprised. It felt like a completely different bike. I was no longer stretched out, the bars felt as though I was on top of them and I had very good control, which is getting better with each ride.
I also at first found turning round to see behind difficult and could never get a proper view. I went down the road of trying all sorts of rear view mirrors. I still have a 'Bike Eye' but now I can look behind without problem. 
Stretching has certainly made the difference.
Dave.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Oct 2010)

having fun on drops at mo but have flat barred one ready to go


----------



## Goldie (20 Nov 2010)

When I first got back into cycling three years ago, it was on a knobbly tyred, flat barred Raleigh ATB. I still have tis, and it's perfect for biking with my daughter in the back seat because it makes me two things that are really important with her on the back - go slowly and keep my head up. I still really enjoy throwing it about off road too...


...but having bought a drop barred road bike (and then another... and then another) I am really glad I never made incremental changes to the ATB to try and make it liveable on the road. On my road bike, I saw my speed (and comfort) on the road increase dramatically. I would love to claim this was because of my vastly increased levels of fitness... but in reality it was the bike. Here it is:


----------



## Zoiders (20 Nov 2010)

I dislike these threads as some people have some very weird ideas about bikes with drops/flats/risers/butterfly bars whatever.

Bikes exist at all sorts off price points in all kinds of format, it just having drops does not make you a more experienced or compotent cyclist. Even some pro's on X-thousand quid a pop carbon team issue bikes have poor bike handling skills - they compete becasue they are fit not because they are a whizz kid on two wheels.

Never listen to anyone who feeds you the "drop bars are for proper cyclists" line.


----------



## som3blok3 (6 Dec 2010)

Started on a Grifter, onto a Peugeot Ranger MTB, then went to drop bars as a teenager doing the school run everyday. As an adult I've gone back to hybrids, Dawes Kalahari and now a Boardman Comp Hybrid. 

Having been there I know what getting down low feels like, just the same as ducking low on a Hybrid imho. All the guys I see on my 20 mile daily commute that are on drops stay up top any ways,,,, even on the downhills ?!?!


----------



## SlowofWrittle (12 Dec 2010)

I seemed to follow the usual path. A few years ago when arthritis forced me into stopping doing a lot of hard surface sports I bought a Boardman Hybrid which got me back cycling (the last time was in the 80's with a Raleigh Pursuit). After a year or so of this, even though I only went out once a week, and finding I was clocking up 40 to 50 miles I took the plunge and bought myself a Focus Cayo which has now become the 'summer' bike. I have converted the Boardman to a winter bike with drop handlebars etc. New summer I plan on getting a winter frame and transferring all the bits on to that so I can get my Hybrid back again!

What it all boils down to is get out on a bike and enjoy yourself regardless of what it is.


----------



## vaj666 (14 Dec 2010)

I started cycling when i was a child but really got in to it when i was 16. I brought a Rayleigh Team race bike and was riding at times up to 60 miles day. With passing my driving test it slowly dwindled down to nothing. About 6 years ago i brought myself a Corretec SuperBow Race bike and really enjoyed the ride. I have now been thinking of returning to my previous level and have brought a Focus Variado race bike.

My point is i find the low riding position of the Focus strange, going from my Corretec. No doubt i will get use to it but i was considering changing the handle bars to some flat ones? I think the reason i haven't done it so far is i am unsure if this can be done?

Any suggestions would be greatly received.


----------



## aberal (14 Dec 2010)

vaj666 said:


> My point is i find the low riding position of the Focus strange, going from my Corretec. No doubt i will get use to it but i was considering changing the handle bars to some flat ones? I think the reason i haven't done it so far is i am unsure if this can be done?
> 
> Any suggestions would be greatly received.



It's possible but if you put on flat bars you will also have to change the brakes and gear shifters. Also, the shape of the Focus frame is designed for drop bars so the top tube will be shorter - the upshot being that you may find the transition to flat bars actually uncomfortable and may have to increase the length of stem to compensate. I'd suggest persevering with the drops - it sounds like you are just not used to them yet. Do you ride with your hands on the hoods at all? Or do you always go down on the drops?


----------



## MacB (14 Dec 2010)

aberal said:


> It's possible but if you put on flat bars you will also have to change the brakes and gear shifters. Also, the shape of the Focus frame is designed for drop bars so the top tube will be shorter - the upshot being that you may find the transition to flat bars actually uncomfortable and may have to increase the length of stem to compensate. I'd suggest persevering with the drops - it sounds like you are just not used to them yet. Do you ride with your hands on the hoods at all? Or do you always go down on the drops?



I'd agree with persevering for a bit, if it doesn't work out and the bike's in good nick you'd probably be better off selling and buying a flat bar specific model.


----------



## richyx (3 Jan 2011)

kashiy said:


> I purchased a drop bar peugeot 3 years ago and used it for the summer when I took part in the london triathlon. Then took two years out due to work constraints but this year purchased a Cannondale 105 triple 60cm with straight bars off ebay. Have used this for commuting since May and have absolutly loved it. However have suffered some lower back issues this year as well so am a little hesitatant at converting to drop bars as the back problem seems in remission. But there is always the option of aero bars ...




When I was a kid none of my family had bikes so I didn't learn to ride until aged around ten. I can still remember falling off dozens of times learning on a friend's bike which I think was a drop bar. 

I still didn't own a bike until my thirties when I bought a Raleigh Scorpion hybrid to ride to work to save on bus fares. I still use this with a rack and panniers to do the shopping and it can carry more than enough.

Seeing an Olympic drop bar bike in a charity shop around five years ago for 12 quid really gave me the cycling bug. This bike served me well until I hit a parked car last year and buckled the frame.

I also bought a secondhand Peugot Course for £65 with double chainring in really good nick as a replacement which I have just fitted new wheels and a nine speed cassette to as I was having problems getting up hills round here.

I bought a relativeley new aluminium frame with triple chanring intending to transfer the parts from the Olympic but bought almost all new parts including wheels. Looking forward to riding this bike from springtime this year.

The Peugot is now running fine and I intend to get as many miles in as possible on it before switching to my new build bike when the weather improves.

Getting back to the hybrid I intend to replace the 26 inch knobbly tyres with something more slick as effort exerted on this bike compared to riding a road (dropbar) over any distance now seems unbearable.


----------



## billy1561 (9 Feb 2011)

I get a lot of aches in my elbows with my hybrid and also pins and needles on any ride around 4 miles or longer. It feels like a fair bit of my weight is over the bars. Would i see any improvement with a drop bar bike?


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 Feb 2011)

billy1561 said:


> I get a lot of aches in my elbows with my hybrid and also pins and needles on any ride around 4 miles or longer. It feels like a fair bit of my weight is over the bars. Would i see any improvement with a drop bar bike?



Not necessarily ....

It's all about bike set-up and tweaking your position.

Take a look at this, it explains stuff well, you may need to move your seat back a bit and get better balanced and potentially move your bars a bit too.
Read on:


http://www.peterwhitecycles.com/fitting.htm


----------



## billy1561 (10 Feb 2011)

I've actually read that piece of information before mate and tried every which way with some definate improvements. However the problem still remains. I am thinking that the bike itself may be the issue? Maybe my next purchase should be from the L.B.S.


----------



## Bornagaincyclist (12 Feb 2011)

I've done Flats no gears, Flats 3 speed, drops 3 speed, drops 10 or 12 speed, longish gap, MTB 1, MTB 2 long ish gap and converted this to a slick tyred, rack n pannier ride to work special.
It's not fast, but I have more luck with 26 x 1.75" wheels rather than fast 27 x 1 1/4" that bent rather quickly. 
I suppose you could call it a hybrid, but really it's a bitza - with flat bars.
Must get a better saddle though, as I seem to have started to ride it to places other than work.

Regards Gordon


----------



## JonnyBlade (12 Feb 2011)

My first bike was an old 3 wheeler some 40 years ago followed by a cast off Raleigh single speed belonging to my older brother. I bought a Raleigh road bike last year after an Achilles injury from running as a way of keeping fit and have to say I'm now addicted


----------



## AuraTodd (13 Feb 2011)

I've tried drop bar, but it hurt my arms and back.


----------



## Pigo (5 Mar 2011)

I'm now the proud owner of a drop bar Trek bike (1 week & loving it!) after a few years on a flat bar bog standard mtb. My main problem at the moment is locating the brakes as I'm still tending to ride it like a flat bar! Also, I'm getting slight ache in my left hand around the thumb?? Anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Cringles (7 Mar 2011)

Hey guys. I currently have a Hybrid. Been drooling over racer bikes for some time now. I'm still a beginner cyclist. Have cycled about 200 miles so far from the start of February. I did my first 40 mile cycle today. Furthest I've ever cycled before! But after some time my wrists where starting to hurt a bit. I tried a few different hand positions, but your limited on a flat bar bike. I'm just wondering, if it would be worth my time to put some ''bull horns''…(At least that what I called them as a kid). Onto the bike. 
I'm planning on doing a 87 mile cycle around Lough Neagh in August, and If I complete that, I may reward myself with a decent road/racer/cyclecross bike.

So yeah, question is, if ‘bull horns’ would be a good idea to put on the bike for the time being.


----------



## chewy (8 Mar 2011)

In a word, yes. First thing I did to mine! Only fitted cheap ones too, but lots better for hills too


----------



## Hydra (17 Mar 2011)

I recently changed to a droppy and I love it. I've come from a cheapo Hellfrauds MTB, to a slightly better 2nd hand MTB, to a road-oriented hybrid, to a drop-barred roadie in just 18 months. Natural progression IMHO.



Cringles said:


> So yeah, question is, if ‘bull horns’ would be a good idea to put on the bike for the time being.



Definitely! I was constantly yearning for a more vertical hand/wrist position (as opposed to the horizontal that flat bars force you to adopt), and I decided to grab some bar-ends from Decathlon. Definitely a good choice, and they make a significant improvement when climbing. I found myself rarely using the original bars, other than to brake and change gear.

Adding bar ends, though, will probably increase desire for a road bike. It did for me anyway


----------



## Cringles (20 Mar 2011)

I've had the bar ends added. Definitely spend more time on those now. Perfect for hills! Now it makes me want a drop bar bike  Hopefully in a few months, I can pick up a Trek Racer


----------



## Sallyann (29 Mar 2011)

Hi I'm new to this site and wondered if anyone can offer me some advice? Collected my new superduper road bike on sat  never ridden one before, very scary as I can't reach the brakes!! Spacers have been fitted


----------



## billy1561 (29 Mar 2011)

Cringles said:


> I've had the bar ends added. Definitely spend more time on those now. Perfect for hills! Now it makes me want a drop bar bike  Hopefully in a few months, I can pick up a Trek Racer




Had them as standard on my Hybrid from new but never even knew what their purpose was until a lad in work told me  
Much better now. It's a more natural wrist position imho.


----------



## oliglynn (31 Mar 2011)

Just bought some bar ends for me hybrid


----------



## Wankelschrauben (19 Apr 2011)

I wanted a cheap road bike to save me money on my collossal fuel bills.

I bought a 1950's oval racing type bike with drop bars for £40

In my opinion, drop bars are better for everything except the steepest of hill climbs.


----------



## edwardd67 (22 Apr 2011)

For the last year i've been riding a Boardman Comp Hybrid last Sunday I bought a Cannondale Caad8 road bike and i'm loving it


----------



## david k (23 Apr 2011)

oliglynn said:


> Just bought some bar ends for me hybrid



me too, realy like em


----------



## david k (23 Apr 2011)

edwardd67 said:


> For the last year i've been riding a Boardman Comp Hybrid last Sunday I bought a Cannondale Caad8 road bike and i'm loving it




im thnkin of getting a roady, has it made a difference?


----------



## edwardd67 (23 Apr 2011)

david k said:


> im thnkin of getting a roady, has it made a difference?



Only had it a week so too early to comment fully but the ride is very different.

The road bike is twitchy a lot more care needed in tight turns .
The Boardman is quite sporty but i feel the Cannondale is quicker.


----------



## Brighton Ed (23 Apr 2011)

Started on a Claude Butler Levante (hybrid) bought cheap out of Gumtree. That lasted me for my first year and a charity London to Paris with a fairly respectable pace. Switched to Bianchi with drops about 2 weeks ago. Almost identical gearing and same size wheels but I reckon I've added about 2-3 mph to my average speed.


----------



## Generationgav (24 Apr 2011)

I bought. £300 hybrid bike which is heavy - but great to be honest. Deore XT bits so pretty well specced. Rode it for a year then bought a Allez Comp (via a Secteur Sport for a month before it got crashed); hybrid is going to come out for some trail rides at summer and again for winter as im a year round commuter.


----------



## BigTone0777 (29 Apr 2011)

I have literally in the last few weeks just returned to cycling after about 10 years off the bike (and being possibly the most unfit person I know!). I wanted a full on road bike with drops but after a quick test ride wobbling all over the place I decided to go for a second hand Carrera Gryphon hybrid. I love the bike but I know that once my fitness improves enough to be able to ride in a more racier aero fashion I will buy the full on roadie I first wanted hence the reason for buying second hand!


----------



## bilboburgler (30 Apr 2011)

I added a a new bar which looks like those used on a sit up and beg (Holland circa 1950s). It works a treat and far more comfortable for long steady rides with luggage and imprves my visibility for those Brits who drive too close to me in cars.


----------



## jonbrackenridge (11 May 2011)

Id not ridden for years and a friend had donated me a Hybrid Scott sportster, it sat in the shed for about 3 years then i got it out and had a ride when a friend bought a road bike, only lasted a few days and the bug bit lol went out and bought a brand new Giant Defy lol


----------



## wiggydiggy (12 May 2011)

I'm on the hybrd. My commute is only very short (4 miles each way) and although I do leisure ride, its more likely to be trail based so no drops for me.


----------



## billy1561 (12 May 2011)

wiggydiggy said:


> I'm on the hybrd. My commute is only very short (4 miles each way) and although I do leisure ride, its more likely to be trail based so no drops for me.


Same as me really but I intend to get a road bike on the cycle scheme as I quite fancy trying the roads.


----------



## Cosmicned (16 May 2011)

I've got a rather good Felt QX95 2010 which I picked up new for less than half price at my local bike shop- couldn't be happier as it's dead nippy on the cycle paths for dodging dogs/pedestrians/squirrels/foxes etc... But gets a bit of a drag on the roads even though it's very light at around 10kg- looking for a cheap roadie for the summer to speed up the commute & keep the Felt for bad weather & winter slogs...


----------



## Sonofpear (16 May 2011)

Switching from bmx to road bike.


----------



## Phixion (22 May 2011)

Cosmicned said:


> I've got a rather good Felt QX95 2010 which I picked up new for less than half price at my local bike shop- couldn't be happier as it's dead nippy on the cycle paths for dodging dogs/pedestrians/squirrels/foxes etc... But gets a bit of a drag on the roads even though it's very light at around 10kg- looking for a cheap roadie for the summer to speed up the commute & keep the Felt for bad weather & winter slogs...



Felt make great bikes, I was looking into a Felt QX* bike but went for a CUBE Peloton in the end. I've had it a few months now and have been out on it pretty much every night.

Although I don't use the drops much, I do appreciate them being there on downhills / flats when the wind is blowing at me.


----------



## Cosmicned (25 May 2011)

Well I bit the bullet & snagged a s/h Boardman comp roadie- whoa! What a difference to the hybrid... Like comparing a Ferrari to a 4x4 - only been for a quick spin & scared myself with how quick it is... It'll take some getting used to but there's gonna be some serious fun to be had I reckon!


----------



## Cringles (25 May 2011)

I recently changed from a Hybrid to a roadie. Pretty much everything Cosmicned said, goes for me to.


----------



## Cosmicned (27 May 2011)

First commute in today on the road bike- considering I haven't ridden one since the mid 1980's I got the hang of it pretty quick-Even made it across Swindon's notorious 'Magic Roundabout' with ease- so much quicker- slow turning is a bit twitchy & wobbly - that'll improve I reckon - knocked a couple of minutes off the run time too... result!!! Deffo the Hybrid for wet days & the rougher roads though... The Boardman didn't like some of the wonderful roads we have here...


----------



## philk56 (31 May 2011)

I've also just bitten the bullet, having ridden a Marin hybrid for several years. I did use to have a Peugeot with drops about 20-odd years ago. I've bought a Specialized Secteur Sport - picking it up on Saturday. I'm booked in on my second Friday night ride (to Whitstable) - think I'll need to get a few rides in before then or I'll stick to the Marin for this one!


----------



## lynol01 (1 Jun 2011)

i have a specialized crosstrail hybrid with front suspension fork which i bought on the cycle scheme last year, i was hoping to use this on and off road but after nearly 10 months of riding i've never been any where near any mud with it so i thought it was time to try a full on road bike.
my brother let me use his colnago race bike for a week and although it did feel a lot a faster and more responsive i found my self having back ache and numb wrists (even with gel pad mitts on) during and after riding.
so when i do change my bike i will probably buy a carbon hybrid with a rigid fork i'd also recommend trying a road bike before buying as the riding posistion is not for everyone


----------



## Rayman (1 Jun 2011)

I started off on a mountain bike but it felt too slow and wasn't really ideal for the charity cycles I had lined up. I moved onto a road bike (with drops) after a few test runs down my LBS and bought a Viking Vittoria which was reasonably alright for my first road bike. I managed to get it for less than £300 too which was a big win! I kept that one until it got stolen in town, wasn't happy about this to say the least.
Recently I bought (my current bike) a Merida Road Race 901-18 which is just brilliant. Personally I love the drops on a road bike and they're really good for all the straights/climbs (also they're fast ). Personally, I can't imagine having any other type of bike other than road bikes. I'm looking into buying a single speed road bike (possibly a fixie) for uni but I'm a bit unsure as to what good bikes are out there for my budget (£300> if possible). 

I train with my brother quite frequently and he stupidly jumped to a triathlon brike from a hybrid and thus throwing practicality out the window. 
Note: He doesn't do any races/triathlons....


----------



## lulubel (7 Jun 2011)

I started out with a cheap hybrid from Halfords, which I was supposed to be using to commute (10 miles each way). I soon gave up on that, and it sat in the shed.

Next spring, I decided I wanted a road bike - I really can't remember why I suddenly decided I wanted a new bike when I wasn't even cycling - so I dragged the hybrid out of the shed and started commuting on it to convince my OH I was serious about the commuting. Then, a few weeks later, I mentioned wanting a road bike because it would make my commute faster and easier. Bought a Trek 1.2 shortly afterwards. It did make my commute faster and easier, but it got longer because of all the detours I kept taking! I did suffer from back/neck ache and sore/numb hands a bit for the first few weeks I had it, but that soon settled down.

I do own a mountain bike as well, which I'm supposed to be taking on the mountain trails round here, but I find the flat bar riding position quite awkward and uncomfortable. Maybe that's the excuse I need to buy a cyclocross bike!


----------



## Lok169 (7 Jun 2011)

I learned to ride 3 years ago on my dad's old 1950's and have since switched to a flat barred bike for easier commuting, not quite sure where I fit in the poll.  on a serious note the assumption seems to be that there is a natural progression towards drops, and while they are good for some things, I'd argue they are not the best bars for all purposes.


----------



## lulubel (14 Jun 2011)

Lok169 said:


> on a serious note the assumption seems to be that there is a natural progression towards drops



Well, if you look at the poll, the 2 options that have the most votes are flat bar only and flats and drops, with drops only coming 3rd, so I don't think that shows a natural progression.

I wonder if the internet has made road bikes (with drops) more popular. People come on forums like this to ask questions, find loads of people raving about their road bikes, and many can't resist wanting to try it. I think that's just human nature. But drop bar road bikes obviously aren't for everyone, as is made very clear by the results of this poll.


----------



## uphillstruggler (15 Jun 2011)

After riding a mountain bike with slicks for a while, I did buy a flat bar road bike which I really enjoy. I have previously posted that I would, in hindsight have liked to have gone for the drop version. I am now in the process of getting drops and the shifters to make that happen although I still also enjoy riding the old mountain bike.

Not sure where that puts me with the vote

I just enjoy riding my bikes.


----------



## Rocket (19 Jun 2011)

I am 62, and had my first "racer" for passing my 11+ and have ridden that type of bike ever since,apart from cycle speedway and veteran BMX. I just think that it is far better to be able to change position on the bike by moving your hands around,and also to be able to rest your hands on the brake levers which is my normal position. I think there still seems a progression through to racers for the more serious rider, in spite of the universal appeal of the "mountain bike"


----------



## Ace Demon (20 Jun 2011)

Rocket said:


> I am 62, and had my first "racer" for passing my 11+ and have ridden that type of bike ever since,apart from cycle speedway and veteran BMX. I just think that it is far better to be able to change position on the bike by moving your hands around,and also to be able to rest your hands on the brake levers which is my normal position. I think there still seems a progression through to racers for the more serious rider, in spite of the universal appeal of the "mountain bike"



One of the problems with making comparisons between drops & "hybrid" is that the difference in the majority of set ups is in the riding position, not the bars. Getting a set up with the two types of bar that provides the same nominal riding position (the triangle formed between hand, shoulder, backside) is very difficult. Get it the same and only then can a proper comparison be made.

I have a bike with the normal 560mm top tube and 90mm stem for a drop bar. My "hybrid" has a 600mm frame with 120mm stem. This combination is not generally offered in the mass market where manufacturers just stick different bars on identical frames. Pity.

As far as I am concerned, when a proper like for like comparison is possible, a drop bar has nothing to offer. My drop bar bike is a lovely, responsive thing but is not my default ride. Braking is awkward and the default hand position (on the hoods) is not at all comfortable; no wonder all the other positions are needed.


----------



## lulubel (21 Jun 2011)

Ace Demon said:


> As far as I am concerned, when a proper like for like comparison is possible, a drop bar has nothing to offer. My drop bar bike is a lovely, responsive thing but is not my default ride. Braking is awkward and the default hand position (on the hoods) is not at all comfortable; no wonder all the other positions are needed.



I totally disagree. When I let my arms hang naturally at my sides, my palms are turned inward. To ride a flat bar bike, I have to twist my arms through 90 degrees to turn my palms down, which doesn't feel comfortable for long periods.


----------



## Mark_Robson (21 Jun 2011)

I have both types of bars and I have fitted bar ends to both of my flat bar bikes as I find that I spend a lot of time riding on the "ends"


----------



## Ace Demon (21 Jun 2011)

lulubel said:


> I totally disagree. When I let my arms hang naturally at my sides, my palms are turned inward. To ride a flat bar bike, I have to twist my arms through 90 degrees to turn my palms down, which doesn't feel comfortable for long periods.



...but you don't ride with your arms hanging down. The likelyhood is that when you raise your arms with relaxed wrists the palms go to 45 degrees. Mine do. I don't need to to turn them to ride a flat - I mostly ride with my thumbs above the bar; bodyweight is on the palms and the thumbs have little more to do than provide location.

The problem with hoods is that they require full involvement of the thumbs - to locate, to resist the thrust of body weight and to oppose the fingers for braking. The only relief is to move up the horns so the base of the hand is snug in the notch. Can't brake from there though. 

As I said, though, it's unlikely you're comparing bikes that give a nominally identical body position.


----------



## lulubel (22 Jun 2011)

Ace Demon said:


> ...but you don't ride with your arms hanging down. The likelyhood is that when you raise your arms with relaxed wrists the palms go to 45 degrees. Mine do. I don't need to to turn them to ride a flat - I mostly ride with my thumbs above the bar; bodyweight is on the palms and the thumbs have little more to do than provide location.



Nope. They still face inwards (by "raise arms" you do mean bend them at the elbow - right? - because I don't ride with my arms stuck out in front of me). They flop inwards a little bit as my relaxed wrists bend, but I still have to twist my forearms through 90 degrees to get my palms facing downwards.

I'm quite happy wrapping my fingers and thumbs around the hoods. We're born with opposable thumbs, after all, so I figure it makes sense to use them.

But we're all different, so what suits some people isn't going to suit others. I just like my drops.


----------



## mender (22 Jun 2011)

Hi - just swapped both of our hybrids fr drops...

..we used drops all the time in our teens and early 20's - now in our 40's!

The drop bikes are so much swifter and when set up right fit better


----------



## Ace Demon (22 Jun 2011)

lulubel said:


> Nope. They still face inwards (by "raise arms" you do mean bend them at the elbow - right?


No. That isn't how you ride either. Distribute the bend at the elbow and shoulder. Keep the hands at shoulder width. As the elbows come up they naturally get further apart which is why the hands flatten. If the arms are kept parallel as the elbows are raised, that is not a particularly relaxed attitude.



> I'm quite happy wrapping my fingers and thumbs around the hoods. We're born with opposable thumbs, after all, so I figure it makes sense to use them.


The thumbs have developed to oppose finger loads, not to accept significant thrust loading. This load also runs down the valley where nerves, tendons and blood vessels run. Tingles in under 15 minutes. Far better to put this sort of load across the palm than along it.



> But we're all different, so what suits some people isn't going to suit others. I just like my drops.


Of course you do. But what irritates me is the cycling culture that seems to suggest they are the default for certain types of riding. I see lots of people that have had them for years yet have awkward handholds and have brake fumbles where novices with flats have no trouble. It's rather ridiculous when people have drops yet only ever ride on the stem (and have to reach forward to brake).


----------



## lulubel (22 Jun 2011)

Ace Demon said:


> As the elbows come up they naturally get further apart which is why the hands flatten.



*My* elbows don't. I don't naturally stick my elbows out when I raise my hands. I can ride a mountain bike "correctly", but it took me a very long time to figure it out, and I only got it when I watched videos of MTBers and finally told my OH, "Look, that's how they do it. They stick their elbows right out." It isn't natural to *me*.



Ace Demon said:


> The thumbs have developed to oppose finger loads, not to accept significant thrust loading. This load also runs down the valley where nerves, tendons and blood vessels run. Tingles in under 15 minutes. Far better to put this sort of load across the palm than along it.



No tingling. Judging from the callouses I get on the "heel" of my hand - I think you call it that (down near the wrist, opposite the thumb) - that's where my weight is resting. My fingers and thumbs are just wrapped round the hoods.



Ace Demon said:


> Of course you do. But what irritates me is the cycling culture that seems to suggest they are the default for certain types of riding.



I'm not really sure why you and I are arguing about this, then. I'm quite happy for anyone to ride whatever kind of bike they want. It makes no difference to me as long as I'm comfortable on the bike I choose to ride.

I just answered the question "Did you change from hybrid to drop bar bike?" I answered that I now only ride a drop bar bike because I haven't been near a hybrid since I got the road bike. But if you look at the results of the poll, the vast majority (72.59% as I write this) either ride flat bar only or both. So I think you may be "preaching to the converted" here.


----------



## Ace Demon (23 Jun 2011)

lulubel said:


> I'm not really sure why you and I are arguing about this, then. I'm quite happy for anyone to ride whatever kind of bike they want. It makes no difference to me as long as I'm comfortable on the bike I choose to ride.



As I said earlier, it is a pity that manufacturers only offer different bars without changing the frame. Any comparison is essentially flawed because the riding position changes.


----------



## Black Sheep (27 Jun 2011)

I had a mountain bike that was used for everything, transport, leisure and off road stuff, used to do more on road than off road. 

decided I wanted a bit less rolling resistance that only a thinner tyre could give me so I got a road bike, not had any problems with the bars other than my 70's brake levers being a bit harder to pull than my wife's levers (she's converted from flat bars too - although I don't think she's used the drops much, just the hoods)


----------



## rowan 46 (30 Jun 2011)

have never got on with drop bars I had a dawes road bike when I was kid. Which although the bike was lovely I couldn't get on with it. I swapped it for my brothers Raleigh chopper. A few years later my brother passed his driving test and I got the dawes back. Tried it for a while didn't like it and put flats on loved that bike but I have never gone back to drop bars they just don't suit me.


----------



## soupy71 (3 Jul 2011)

Being a larger fella , 6"3 and 15 stone , i use a Hybrid as i broke to many spokes and had to many punctures Drop bar racer , reverted back 4 months ago and have had no problems what so ever. Also there is no better feeling flying past someone on a drop bar bike........lol


----------



## Powza (9 Jul 2011)

I've ridden a Dawes 201 hybrid for the last couple of years, mainly for commuting to work but also for occasional charity rides. I recently bought a Kona Jake cyclocross bike (with drops), intending to use it for longer runs.
I found it took a bit of getting used to - particularly the gear shifters - no numbers to tell me what gear I'm in, but as I become more familiar with the gear shift I'm finding it much better. I completed the Liverpool-Chester-Liverpool ride last weekend (54 miles) and found it much easier than previously on my hybrid or mountain bike. Apart from the general responsiveness of the Kona compared to the others (and it is not a particularly light or expensive bike), the great advantage of the drop bar is that it gives you several positions for your hands - I can change positions from on the hoods to the bar or to the drops. For a relatively old timer like me who is getting progressively more creaky and prone to aches and pains, this is a real advantage. I've had no problems adjusting to shimano clip-ins either. Hoping to get lots more miles in over the summer!


----------



## MacB (11 Jul 2011)

I think the default of, or move towards, drops for a road bike is reasonable but I also see a move away from drops as a default for touring bikes, though some might argue that means they're no longer a tourer. I've been in every direction and would say that I think drops need more careful setup and a lot of road bikes assume a lower/racier posture than many can easily adapt to. Hence you get the problems with sore neck, numb hands, etc, plus the narrower tyres will generally give a less forgiving ride. From moving to all drop bars I'm currently at:-

road/sportive type bike - drop bars but it's a more relaxed frame and much bigger head tube than standard off the shelf ones tend to have, very similar to a spesh roubaix in geometry - no plans to change the bars

general road/commute - have a Salsa Vaya frame and did have drops on it but have changed to On-One Mary riser bars with a lot of sweep. I just didn't use the drops on this bike as I do on the one above and, for the sort of distances and type of riding, I much prefer the flat bars. Certainly they've been fine for up to 50 miles. I may put a set up mini bar ends inboard of the levers to provide a 3rd hand position.

general shopping bike - old MTB with flat bars and bar ends - this will just get whatever is available, doesn't go far enough to matter

29er MTB - still in the build stage but will have another set of the Mary bars

So, in the space of a couple of months I've gone from a 3 bike stable, all with drop bars, to a 4 bike stable with only one set of drops.


----------



## Ace Demon (11 Jul 2011)

MacB said:


> I think the default of, or move towards, drops for a road bike is reasonable but I also see a move away from drops as a default for touring bikes, though some might argue that means they're no longer a tourer. I've been in every direction and would say that I think drops need more careful setup and a lot of road bikes assume a lower/racier posture than many can easily adapt to. Hence you get the problems with sore neck, numb hands, etc, plus the narrower tyres will generally give a less forgiving ride. From moving to all drop bars I'm currently at:-


You're right that posture changes but that is the default provided by an industry that assumes a rider wanting flats wants a more upright position. This leaves people wanting a lower position little choice but to go for drops. Selling the same frames with different bars is wrong in my view. And this makes a drop/flat comparison rather nugatory.

But it is possible to make the comparison if you use different size frames and stems. So, in my case a 600 top tube plus 120 stem with flat bar is roughly equivalent to a 560 frame plus 90 stem with drops and hands on the hoods so I can remove the posture element and concentrate purely on the way the hands make contact with the bar.

Basically, I don't find hoods comfortable and they make braking very much more awkward.


----------



## MacB (12 Jul 2011)

Ace Demon said:


> You're right that posture changes but that is the default provided by an industry that assumes a rider wanting flats wants a more upright position. This leaves people wanting a lower position little choice but to go for drops. Selling the same frames with different bars is wrong in my view. And this makes a drop/flat comparison rather nugatory.
> 
> But it is possible to make the comparison if you use different size frames and stems. So, in my case a 600 top tube plus 120 stem with flat bar is roughly equivalent to a 560 frame plus 90 stem with drops and hands on the hoods so I can remove the posture element and concentrate purely on the way the hands make contact with the bar.
> 
> Basically, I don't find hoods comfortable and they make braking very much more awkward.



Interesting, I don't doubt for a second that some people won't like the hoods position, regardless of how it's setup. But I am fascinated by the variance of view on frame size, or at least TT length, required for drops v flats. Partly because I've just converted my Vaya back to flats and wouldn't have minded having the 60cm frame now  I think the fit's ok, TT 585 and drops with 100mm stem to flats with 130mm stem and saddle back by 10mm, so I've gained 40mm on the deal, whereas that would be 55mm with the 60 frame. But I did look into this a bit before trying the switch and there seems to be differing views:-

At one extreme you have the flat bar tourer market and bikes like the Thorns - these make a big variance in TT between flats and drops, very similar to the numbers you mention

In the middle you have things like the Van Nicholas Amazon Rohloff which makes a variance more akin to what I have on the Vaya

Then there're a lot of flat barred road bikes that seem to make little or no variance whatsoever

Finally looking at the 29er market then the variance is around the midpoint as well - for example my new build is specced as 620mm TT and 100mm stem which compares to the Vaya at 585 and 130. My road bike is 570 and 110 by comparison, though it has a bit of saddle to bar drop as well.

I'll see how I get on with the Vaya in this configuration and, if need be, can always get the 60cm size...they do it in Ti


----------



## User16625 (12 Jul 2011)

Got an SCR1.0 for road use and a Saracen Ariel for going up and down local mountains and off road. Im assuming this counts as a specialised mountain bike so I voted for only a drop bar bike.


----------



## billy1561 (23 Jul 2011)

Voted ages ago for hybrid but am now riding a Synapse and love it.


----------



## ChrisRicho (23 Jul 2011)

I have in the past year been through a massive scale of bikes:

I started looking for the cheap of the cheap in February, i purchased a discounted apollo front suspension mountain bike from halfords. (What i had always ridden didnt know or i suppose want to know about drop bars or hybrids)

This turned out to be after two weeks a total nightmare and falling apart (i was warned but i ignored advice) i had to wait a very long time to get a refund from halfords!

After this i decided to give evans cycles a try and ordered a pincaccle mean streak hybrid bike, which i love its a great hybrid bike (using this for 4 Months).

This week i have just purchased with the cycle to work scheme the giant tcr 2 which is lovely so far! Only had it a week. It seems a bit like i am learning cycling all again though as i seem to be using different muscles than the hybrid!


----------



## DaveC (10 Aug 2011)

I like all the hand positions you can have with drop bar. That eliminates a lot of hand fatigue.


----------



## tweedsteed (10 Aug 2011)

Swapped from my Ridgeback Velocity to drop bars and though I sometimes miss the comfort of cruising along on my armchair - esque hybrid, drop bars make me feel like I should speed like a beast of hell.


----------



## Easytigers (11 Aug 2011)

Started on an old cruddy mountain bike that cost £90 from a LBS...haven't changed anything except from brake blocks and is still going strong though (don't even think I've ever really cleaned it either! Then bought my first road bike...little known firm 'Cross'. Was a dream and really got hooked on cycling. Bought a hybrid from Halfords (Raleigh Pioneer) for cycling to work...needed the rack and panniers for the laptop and books etc. This kept falling apart and had to take it back 14 times in the year I owned it :-( In the end I sold the hybrid and the road bike and have bought my first proper bike (in my eyes anyway!) Looked at road bikes and hybrids and eventually bought a Specialized Sirrus Elite. Love cycling even more and get the best of both worlds...it's great for the commute and fast and comfortable for weekend rides! Don't miss the road bike as much as I thought I would but next purchase will probably be a return to drop bars!


----------



## ajwilcox (11 Aug 2011)

Have been riding a heavy steel road bike in recent years with drop handlebars. Comfortable but heavy. I was looking a round for a lighter frame e.g. 531 to rebuild.

In our local auction I bought a hybrid, a Trek 750. Nice light bike chromalloy, nice bits on it. Sold it a few weeks later. Never felt comfortable on those straight horns. 

Have now rebuilt a Dawes Imperial 531 with drop bars. Nice and comfy especially with 2nd hand Tiagra gear/brake shifters. Still reaching for the levers on occasions.


----------



## richo_rider (13 Aug 2011)

I started cycling last year and got a SCOTT hybrid... about 12mths later I was so in love with cycling I upgraded to a sparkly new Scott Speedster drop bar road bike and am LOVING it. Probably wont go back to flat bar bikes now.... not for serious road cycling anyway


----------



## leeky (14 Aug 2011)

I decided to stick with the normal bars for now!! but the might change very soon!!


----------



## I like Skol (24 Aug 2011)

I have just ordered a drop bar road bike but the flat bar Hybrid is still here to stay and will be the work horse of the fleet. The drop bar bike will be the 'open-top sunny day only car' in my garage. Then of course I always have the old faithful MTB for the times when I want to get down'n'dirty!!!!


----------



## MissTillyFlop (24 Aug 2011)

I'm with Waffly - I find the drop handle bars and the seating position in general a lot more comfy on my road bike and the fact it weighs less than half my hybrid bike is also a winner for me.

Buy if I'm going out with friends or I'm not going far, or I want to wear a dress, I'll go out on the hybrid. I just find it a lot less enjoyable, as I feel somehow detached from the cycling experience somehow.


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (26 Aug 2011)

My flat-bar hybrid was stolen and I replaced it with a drop-bar road bike and waved "goodbye" to the back and wrist problems I'd had.

I'd like another flat-bar for going to the shops etc. but for my 10 mile commute the drops are a winner!


----------



## miremare (26 Aug 2011)

I started off with a Cube SL Cross Race.
had ultegra gear set and was a very nce bike.

recently changed to a cannondate super six.
shimano 105 gear set.

cube was alloy, cannondale is carbon.

performance was similar except in winds and going up hill.

super six is much easier to get up hill and tucked down in high winds also makes things more tollerable.


----------



## Ziggy (30 Aug 2011)

As you will see from the amount of my posts I am a silver haired novice. 
But.... is it not possible to change from one type of handle bar to another, rather than buying another bike.


----------



## CopperCyclist (31 Aug 2011)

I never thought I'd get on with drop bars. Now I'd never go back. They just have superb versatility - commuting through trafic and want a comfortable position? I ride on the hoods or on the bars. If I'm against the wind or getting some speed, I move down to the drops.

Additionally, on long ride, being able to change hand position really helps avoid them going numb or getting pins and needles!


----------



## MsLDN (2 Sep 2011)

I didn't get on too well with the flat bars on my sirrus comp and determined to buy a drop bar bike when I replaced it. I test rode several different tourers with drops (a challenge because most manfacturers don't seem to think petite women are interested in proper quality touring bikes so don't make small frame sizes, grrr!) but came to the conclusion I didn't like being that stretched out. The only bike I came close to considering was a custom built job, but that was more suited for audax / light touring rather than camping based tourers. So anyway, I eneded up with another flat-bar bike - a Fahrrad Manufaktur T400. It's a heavy beast but I LOVE it. So comfortable and smooth to ride, and brilliant at carrying heavy loads. I don't have any of the wrist numbness I used to experience on the Sirrus and it's completely comfortable for rides up to 100km (it doesn't get uncomfortable after that, I just haven't ridden it further).


----------



## david k (3 Sep 2011)

MsLDN said:


> I didn't get on too well with the flat bars on my sirrus comp and determined to buy a drop bar bike when I replaced it. I test rode several different tourers with drops (a challenge because most manfacturers don't seem to think petite women are interested in proper quality touring bikes so don't make small frame sizes, grrr!) but came to the conclusion I didn't like being that stretched out.



im the opposite, im 6foot2 and 17 stone. played rugby when i was younger and i carry a lot of muscle from those days, its not really that useful on a bike, just makes you heavy and clumbersome. i prefer to be stretched out, i start to ache quickly if im not careful, a lot of weight on my hands. i have a subway2, i want a drop bar but not sure which. i was thinking of a tourer as they are a bit more robust, what do you recommend from your looking round? id like a fast sporty tourer should one exist


----------



## Nearly there (7 Sep 2011)

Ive started hitting the roads but on a MTB and am annoyed when the drop bar boys whizz past me so originally thought of putting slicks on but im now seriously thinking of getting a proper road bike but cant decide if i should buy now or wait til the spring.


----------



## I like Skol (7 Sep 2011)

Put some slicks on and pump them up really hard. I started this way and to be honest while my new road bike is quicker, it isn't by much and you don't want to expose a new bike to a winter if you can help it.


----------



## Nearly there (7 Sep 2011)

Ive decided to get some slicks and get the race bike next spring hopefully sept/oct will still be decent enough to get some miles in.


----------



## Nick Salt (8 Sep 2011)

I started on a hybrid, then 'upgraded' to a 3 speed raleigh sports, enjoyed it so much I got a single speed raleigh sports which I now use as my main bike. 

I picked up cycling again to get fit, so once I decided the hybrid needed a friend I thought I'd get something heavier that would make me work a little on my miniscule 8 mile round trip commute. The single speed was a progression of the same philosophy. I may be using a Tradesman's bike soon lol!

I enjoy the upright position so much I've put North Road bars on my hybrid now! Only 'problem' is I have a Brooks B17 sat doing nothing due to changing my riding stance. I might have to flip the North Road bars on one of the Raleighs - will that count as drops?


----------



## Part time cyclist (9 Sep 2011)

2 years ago I bought a hardtail Apollo from Halfords, worst thing I ever done, 5 months ago I decided to buy a decent road bike and sought advice from my local bike shop, they steered me away from a drop bar bike, so I bought a specialised Sirrus, IMHO the best bike I have ever riden, my nephew and I done the London to Brighton this year, I was on my Sirrus and my nephew on his GT5 drop bar bike, I found the ride easier than he did!!! Trouble now is want to go faster but not sure if I want a drop bar bike because of the gearing differences etc....


----------



## eml1909 (17 Sep 2011)

Started with a Specialized Sirrus (Elite)... really enjoyed it for a few months but suffered terribly from 'bike envy'. Upgraded to a Condor Gran Fondo (titanium frame, drop bar, touring bike) and I absolutely LOVE IT. Perfect for my daily commute (9 miles each way), and longer rides at the weekend. STill use the hybrid for riding with the kids, but I MUCH prefer the Condor.


----------



## 123paul (22 Sep 2011)

I like both - depends what the bike is for / what type of riding I'll be doing. I have an old flatbar Raleigh Merlin that I just refurbished which is great for riding bynthe canal and on the road, but I'm putting together / refurbing an old racer now.


----------



## doogle84 (29 Sep 2011)

I've just chopped in a Cannondale Bad Boy for my first drop bar, a Ridgeback Mercury. Seems much more suited to my country lane commute and there's definitely something satisfying about going downhill in the drops.

Did a quick loop of my usual roads today and found....it was no quicker (same average speed).

This might be down to spending the last three weeks sat at a desk revising for exams, with only Hobnob cookies for company.


----------



## david k (1 Oct 2011)

what exAMS?


----------



## doogle84 (1 Oct 2011)

david k said:


> what exAMS?



Actuarial, hopefully for the last time...but this weather isn't helping!


----------



## david k (2 Oct 2011)

sorry if im thick but whats that


----------



## doogle84 (2 Oct 2011)

david k said:


> sorry if im thick but whats that



Fear not, it's not the most well known profession! We advise on the likely pattern of future cashflows for pensions, life insurance and general insurance






http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Actuary

It seems we're slightly off topic now...


----------



## david k (2 Oct 2011)

seems like a cool career option, good luck


----------



## slowmotion (2 Oct 2011)

I bought a half-way decent and light Dawes hybrid about 30 months ago as my first bike after decades of not cycling. I really started to enjoy my ten mile (return) commuter trip, even in all weathers. Other longer rides were a bonus. At the end of January this year, I bought a Secteur Elite....I'm not sure why, but I think it was something to do with wanting to get fitter. 

The drop bar riding position was a real challenge for about five weeks.  My hands, arms and wrists hurt like crazy , and I did once think that I would never become comfortable and might revert to the hybrid. After a lot of tweaking ( and probably because the ancient body was getting used to it ), things started to get better.

I love the way that you can accelerate away in traffic and the general "nippiness". It also seems to encourage a faster pace, I'm not sure how or why. I'm still pretty slow.

So, hybrid or drop bar? Well, I have not sat on the saddle of the hybrid since the day I took delivery of the road bike.


----------



## doogle84 (4 Oct 2011)

Thanks DavidK, much appreciated, I'll be giving it everything I've got!


----------



## Norm (4 Oct 2011)

david k said:


> what exAMS?





doogle84 said:


> Actuarial, hopefully for the last time...but this weather isn't helping!





david k said:


> sorry if im thick but whats that





doogle84 said:


> Fear not, it's not the most well known profession! We advise on the likely pattern of future cashflows for pensions, life insurance and general insurance


 Aren't actuaries people who don't have the personality to become accountants? **baddum tish**

(OK, I admit it, I'm an accountant whose first job after Uni was in the investment department of a life assurance company.  )

As for bar shapes, I move between several, depending on the nature of the ride. The 21 year old MTB now has slick tyres on it and made an excellent town bike and winter commuter (10 miles each way) when I didn't want to expose the decent bikes to road salt. 

We bought my son a Sirrus for his school commute a few weeks ago and that is a fantastic machine. Bum-basic and entry level everything but who cares when it's such a great ride - not that I "borrow" it whenever he's not looking, of course.  We've swapped bikes mid-ride a couple of times, to try him out on road bikes with drops, and he is very keen to get something for himself. However, as I've already got 5 bikes in the garage, all of which he fits onto perfectly, I'm struggling to persuade Mrs Norm that another is needed.


----------



## Emmanuel Obikwelu (4 Oct 2011)

Is there any reason why you coudnt put flat bars on a racing bike - for fast cycling but without the conspicuousnessly sporty image that drop bars give.


----------



## Norm (4 Oct 2011)

It's not generally a straight swap, as the distance the cable is pulled on the gears and brakes is different so you need to pick components carefully. 

Many manufacturers have similar flat and drop bikes in their model ranges, though. Spesh's Sirrus and Allez, for instance.


----------



## doogle84 (7 Oct 2011)

Norm said:


> Aren't actuaries people who don't have the personality to become accountants? **baddum tish**
> 
> (OK, I admit it, I'm an accountant whose first job after Uni was in the investment department of a life assurance company.  )



Oh dear.....an accountant making jokes at an actuary's expense (not too difficult I admit), next you'll be having a mid-life crisis and getting a faster calculator


----------



## CopperCyclist (7 Oct 2011)

I started on a mountain bike, on which the previous owner (my father in law) had fitted hybrid tyres. I now use drop bar bikes (currently a cyclocross, but a road bikes my next purchase when I have the cash) and can't see me ever going back to flat bars, except for actual mountain biking of course.


----------



## Emmanuel Obikwelu (8 Oct 2011)

Norm said:


> It's not generally a straight swap, as the distance the cable is pulled on the gears and brakes is different so you need to pick components carefully.
> 
> Many manufacturers have similar flat and drop bikes in their model ranges, though. Spesh's Sirrus and Allez, for instance.



Thanks Norm. Yes i can see that the cabling might need some tweaking and that the posture would obviously be altered .


----------



## Doseone (10 Oct 2011)

I've gone the other way i.e. from drop bar to flat. My drop bar was quite an aggressive set up and I was finding that my contact points were killing me if I tried to spend more than an hour / hour and a half on it. Couple that with the fact that it was causing me back pain and it meant I just wasn't going out riding on the road. So, sadly, (it was a very nice bike



) I sold the drop bar bike and got a Trek 7.7FX which I absolutely love.

The trek really suits me. It is very comfortable, and I'm riding for pleasure and fitness rather than speed these days anyway.

I can really notice the difference in acceleration, but once the Trek spins up it bats along very nicely. Most importantly, it's got me back out and enjoying my riding again.


----------



## Arjimlad (12 Oct 2011)

I bought a Giant FCR 3 flat-bar road bike five years ago, but wish I had gone for a drop-bar bike instead. Drop bars are, I think, more versatile. 

Changing the bike over to drop bars would seem to be expensive given the cost of combined brake levers/gear shifters. 

I will be laughed at if I confess that I fit aero-bars to the bike in the summer but I do find that it then goes an awful lot faster with the more aerodynamic riding position.


----------



## david k (12 Oct 2011)

i have both, i am surprised at how much i like the drops, didnt expect too


----------



## bricksmasher (20 Oct 2011)

After loosing a hybrid I bought a road bike, i like the speed of riad bikes but don't find then as easy on the back/shoulders, I'm investing in another hybrid soon though, for commuting


----------



## Raistlin (23 Oct 2011)

Got a refund on the Sirrus Comp 2011 (which in turn was a replacement for a stolen Sirrus Elite 2010) and have gone with a Sectuer Sport 2011. Loving it so far and really enjoying the drops!


----------



## Ivor (25 Oct 2011)

Went from 3 speed sit-up & beg to 10 speed drop bar, to 21 speed hybrid to 28 speed drop bar to flat bar folding bike. Currently use any of the last 4 depending on the type of journey. (I'm hoping to get the 3 speed back on the road soon when I have time to do a bit of mechanicking).
I'm most comfortable with the drop bars for longer distances - keep changing hand position, but have done over 60 miles on each of the non-drop bikes without any lasting discomfort.


----------



## BC BOOTLE (31 Oct 2011)

had problems with my back,converted from drops to flats and put a set of tri bars on the flats,ideal for me.


----------



## BC BOOTLE (31 Oct 2011)

Arjimlad said:


> I bought a Giant FCR 3 flat-bar road bike five years ago, but wish I had gone for a drop-bar bike instead. Drop bars are, I think, more versatile.
> 
> Changing the bike over to drop bars would seem to be expensive given the cost of combined brake levers/gear shifters.
> 
> I will be laughed at if I confess that I fit aero-bars to the bike in the summer but I do find that it then goes an awful lot faster with the more aerodynamic riding position.


----------



## BC BOOTLE (31 Oct 2011)

not to be laughed at,i have tri bars on my flats,,,ideal for me,can still drop down if needed.


----------



## MacB (6 Nov 2011)

BC BOOTLE said:


> not to be laughed at,i have tri bars on my flats,,,ideal for me,can still drop down if needed.



to be fair I can see this, stretching forward rather than down works better for me as well, possibly due to my gut getting in the way


----------



## Feastie (25 Nov 2011)

I've always had a hybrid bike but the only 2nd hand (and therefore unlikely to be stolen is my hope!) road bike I could find was a drop bar one. I was intimidated at first but got used to it quite quickly, although I tend to use the flat part at the top rather than drop down simply because if you're stopping/starting a lot as in traffic it's much more comfortable to be able to sit up and have a more secure sense of balance. If I was cycling consistently without stopping, I must say I find dropping down somehow less tiring!


----------



## Freddyflintstone (26 Nov 2011)

Wish I could, Hopefully somebody will prove me wrong
Went to a Hybrid cos I was fed up of getting punctures
17stone on a road bike with 23c tyres - what do you think ?


----------



## Jane Smart (8 Dec 2011)

I have two drops and two flats, use them all ( not at the same time  ) n


----------



## ProudSalopian (13 Dec 2011)

Hi All,
It's been ages since I posted anything - I've been firmly in the avid reader category.
My two Ridgeback hybrids have been well used for commuting and Welsh coast tootling.
At my time of life lots of my friends seem to start thinking of a retirement toy - for some a sports car or cottage in the country, others a computer upgrade and for one recently a new puppy (he operates along the lines of the optimum number of dogs being n+1 - you know the theory).
For me it was a 'decent' bike.
Half the fun is in choosing of course and the choice is immense.
I'd decided to give myself what some would consider to be an obscene budget.
This was to be my 'sports car' equivalent after all......
AND I opted for drop bars.
So it was last weekend I took delivery of a brand spanking new Giant Defy.
What a difference!! Obviously I expected there to be one but not to the degree I experienced.
Last time I rode a 'racer' was in the mid 70s so things have moved on a tad since then.
It shames me to report that I was shaking at the end of my hour's ride.
Whether it was with excitement or trepidation over my decision I can't really say.
In view of the fact I can't wait to get out on it again, it's probably the former.
Question - How long before I get over the feeling surrounding my guilty spend?
Hopefully the smile on my face should outlive the negative vibes.
Anybody experience anything similar?


----------



## pubrunner (13 Dec 2011)

ProudSalopian said:


> Question - *How long before I get over the feeling surrounding my guilty spend?*


 
In my case, it is when the missus finds out that I've got another bike; but I always tell her that it cost *at least* half the actual price.


----------



## sabian92 (13 Dec 2011)

Freddyflintstone said:


> Wish I could, Hopefully somebody will prove me wrong
> Went to a Hybrid cos I was fed up of getting punctures
> 17stone on a road bike with 23c tyres - what do you think ?


 
Sounds like me - I'm not 17st at the moment but I was not that long ago, and I was on 25c tyres which won't make a lot of difference. As long as the wheels are alright and you aren't doing fully loaded touring, you'll be fine. Just don't be a div like me and barrel through a massive pothole at 20mph and buckle your wheel


----------



## Mike! (29 Dec 2011)

pubrunner said:


> In my case, it is when the missus finds out that I've got another bike; but I always tell her that it cost *at least* half the actual price.


 
Glad it's not just me


----------



## Victoria (29 Dec 2011)

When I was 14 I was given my sister's Hetchins drop bars bike, and belted around on that for a while before I grew up and got a car. Now in my late fifties, I started cycling to work regularly about 5 years ago and was recommended to get a Ridgeback Cyclone hybrid, with slick tyres. That was fine for about 3 years, but I found my riding position changed from very upright (even changed the handlebars at first to some swept back ones!), to more of a crouching position - I realised I'd outgrown it and needed drops! I was lucky enough to pick up a Trek Pilot secondhand, which fits me perfectly (I'm 5ft 2), and it's so much more suitable for me now. I keep the Ridgeback for winter riding and wetter days, as I don't like the puddles going up my bum due to the lack of mudguards on the Trek! 
I would say to anyone who is a bit nervous or unsure to get a hybrid and ride upright until you have more confidence, and take it from there.


----------



## pubrunner (31 Dec 2011)

Victoria said:


> When I was 14 I was given my sister's Hetchins drop bars bike, .


 
For a very modest sum , I'd be pleased to buy that rubbishy old Hetchins from your sister.


----------



## G-Zero (9 Jan 2012)

Used flat bar MTB for many years, but as I've got older I found myself doing less proper MTB stuff and sticking mostly to trails (NCN and similar).

Last summer I had a cycle commute forced upon me, which saw my miles and time in the saddle rise massively, resulting in a recent change to a drop bar cyclocross bike. This choice of bike was originally so that I could still cycle on trails etc. on days off, but be better suited to commuting on the roads.

In the past I always avoided roads whenever I could, however when commuting, the choice is more limited; and I have enjoyed the transition to a drop bar so much, that I am already looking to add a proper road bike to the fold.


----------



## cityfan (13 Jan 2012)

bought a Trek 7.3 FX hybrid as my first bike in 2009. loved it.

last year i bought a Spesh Secteur Elite which i use almost exclusivley now. Can't remember the last time i went out on the Trek. Thought i would use it as a winter bike but so far on the dozen or so times i have been out this winter i have used the Spesh. I must admit my usual riding position is stil on the topbar- dont go onto the drops all that much except if downhill/headwind


----------



## MarkF (31 Jan 2012)

Started on old flat barred MTB, moved to flat barred hybrids to ride longer distances, moved onto to drops and a year later back to flats, been on flats for 6 years now, they suit me.


----------



## Jmenorton (13 Feb 2012)

Went from hybrid Globe Vienna 1 to Carrera Fury mtb to Rose drop bar cross bike. Although i still ride the mtb regularly.


----------



## Primal Scream (19 Feb 2012)

Today!


----------



## Psyclist (23 Feb 2012)

doyler78 said:


> So often we see people who come on the forums here who are complete beginners, at least during adulthood, who are looking for a new bike. Often they feel intimidated by drop bars thinking that they aren't good enough for one or just think they look strange. They then set their mind on a hybrid or flat bar road bike.
> 
> Just wondering about those people that first bought a hybrid/flat bar road bike and how many of them have since converted to a drop bar version (for the purposes of the poll anything which isn't a drop bar counts as a hybrid ie slicked up moutain bikes, etc which are used primarily on road or towpaths - no mountain biking country included as that takes a much more specialised bike)


 
I used to ride an XC MTB with slicks, riser bars and carbon rigid fork. I used to be nervous at the thought of riding a road bike with thin tyres and drop bars.






Then, after riding on the MTB for a while, I thought I could do better and ride easier. Went and bought a cheap retro road bike to _test the waters_.
First 100yards I was a bit shakey and nervous, but then after those 100yards, it all felt natural to me.

I'd say; dump your city bikes and hybrids, get a road bike with drops, or even put flat bars on a road bike if you don't like drops. It'll make riding tarmac more enjoyable and easier!


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Feb 2012)

I have both,but for any distance I use drop bars . I'm past 50, and my back needs all the help it can get . That being said, I still use flat bars for commuting on my Giant , and on my 26" wheel
CityBike , a Nishiki Blazer . Keeps my head up for traffic.


----------



## ShinyDave (26 Feb 2012)

My first bike (at 22) was a Halfords special (actually a second-hand Carrera Subway), and I ended up borrowing an old MTB when that one got nicked. As I'm quite clumsy, I was terrified of the thin-tyred road bikes, but I had a sort-of-epiphany when swapping bikes having been stunningly dropped going on even a beginners' group road ride on said old MTB. I wasn't even wearing the right shoes, I'd never ridden a road bike before, I was *terrified* going downhill because I felt I couldn't quite reach the brakes, but I was going uphill on that bike faster than I went on the flat on anything else I'd ridden before.

Three years later, I'm coming to the conclusion that drops don't scare me, but thin tyres and twitchy handling still do (especially on steep descents and a). With an eight-mile commute starting next month, I suspect I'll be looking (one way or the other) at fat tyres and drop bars.


----------



## LarryDuff (26 Feb 2012)

Had a nice hybrid from Halfords, got a new road bike a month ago. Has taken a bit of getting used to especially the brakes as I tend to ride quite a bit with my hands on the bars not the handles.


----------



## pnh (29 Feb 2012)

Tried a Raleigh Airlite after a gap of 45 years since my drop bar Cinelli (ride to school bike) - but wasn't happy with the neck ache and narrow hand position. Plumped for a Trek 7100 (front susp and seat post bouncer) and I'm back to school......much happier with the control, and after swapping the saddle for a Specialized something od other, all is good in the neck, wrist and b*m areas after a 35 mile slog - I say slog, 'cause when I start out, I can tackle any hill (I live at the bottom of the North Downs) so any way is UP. On my way home, however, I develop into an "Old Boy" - but never give up, just get knackered! Can't understand it, 'cause my head says I'm only 32........


----------



## Maylian (29 Feb 2012)

Well after getting into cycling last xmas I have just bought my 3rd bike in the past 14 months. I have just bought a Giant Defy 2 2012 model which arrived today and gave it a quick test on my daily commute to work. Still obviously a little nervous on it considering my others bikes are a Cube Tonopah 2010 hybrid and a Specialised Comp 2011 hybrid (still don't know why I bought a second hybrid).

Looking forward to getting some more miles under my belt on the road bike and see what kind of speeds I can get out of it, just need to get some cleat pedals and shoes since after only a few yards I realised I do not like caged pedals.


----------



## Bigsharn (7 Mar 2012)

I went from a flat bar hybrid that was far too big for me, to my (drop bar) Galaxy.

Originally I got a drop bar Raleigh thing for commuting back in 2008 which badly hurt my back because it was set up wrong.


----------



## bluemint (7 Mar 2012)

I had a MTB that got used on trails and the like but started commuting on it and changed the tyres to slicks and put a bigger triple chainring on it = speed machine. I then treated myself to a drop bar tourer for days out and holidays.


----------



## bananaboy (7 Mar 2012)

Changed from drop bar specialized allez comp.To a specialized sirrus hybrid.Then saw the sirrus limited(full carbon)But her indoors said no-way jose!!!! But I'm still working on it


----------



## rollinstok (8 Mar 2012)

I avoid roads like the plague and haven't owned a drop bar for years now.
I just cant see the enjoyment in having a bike that cant stray off the road.
The Boardman CX Team is one bike that I want though.. very sexy !!
Roads are a necessary evil to get me to the trails and cyclepaths.


----------



## bobcat (8 Mar 2012)

I converted my Dawes "red feather" to dropped bar and have never looked back, (really should learn to, it may make me safer)!


----------



## IscaSteve (13 Mar 2012)

USe both. Started off many moons ago with drop bars (school commute and long summer holidays!) then moved onto flat bar with a couple of MTBs used strictly for leisure. Now have flatbar on the Carrera subway hybrid  for a short 4 mile daily commute and the drop bars on the retro road bike pair for distance, leisure and pleasure


----------



## davester65 (14 Mar 2012)

I use both too, returned to cycling after a long lay off last summer. I bought a cheap Claud Butler Hybrid off ebay to make sure a, i could still ride one & b, i enjoyed it! Was shaky for the first couple of 5 mile rides then got my confidence back and am loving every minute. Am now approaching 1000 miles total riding since last august and am averaging 15mph on a 25-35 mile sunday ride.

I bought a Kinesis Decade Convert 2 frameset last september and built it up as a drop bar road bike. My flat bar Claud Butler has had some tlc this winter in the form of a complete Deore groupset, and use that for early morning city rides.


----------



## asterix (18 Mar 2012)

Have recently bought a flat barred bike (Trek Soho dlx) mainly because it had belt drive and I wanted an into town bike that didn't have an oily chain. Up to now I have been using a Brommie and it didn't fit very well. 

I like the Trek, it's heavy at 29lbs but can hustle along. The bars were too wide so I clipped a couple of cm off each end and it feels better like that. Nevertheless I don't see it as a substitute for a drop bar bike over long distances.


----------



## Norm (18 Mar 2012)

asterix said:


> Have recently bought a flat barred bike (Trek Soho dlx) mainly because it had belt drive and I wanted an into town bike that didn't have an oily chain. Up to now I have been using a Brommie and it didn't fit very well.
> 
> I like the Trek, it's heavy at 29lbs but can hustle along. The bars were too wide so I clipped a couple of cm off each end and it feels better like that. Nevertheless I don't see it as a substitute for a drop bar bike over long distances.


I've been looking at those for a couple of years. Is it as wonderful in reality as it is in my fantasies?


----------



## asterix (19 Mar 2012)

Haven't had it that long but so far I am very pleased with it. Evans sold it to me and I have had no problems at all. I have changed the saddle to a well used sprung Brooks (B66 type) and shortened the bars. It's very quiet, the gears are slick with a reasonably spaced range over the 8 speeds, more than adequate for a fairly flat city like York. Braking is fine with a disc front, drum rear. Handling is stable, it tracks round corners very confidently without the twitchiness of a racer, which is reassuring when you're concentrating on the traffic! I also find the upright sitting position makes it easier to look behind when necessary. Downsides are that you can pay a lot less for a bike (it does look like a quality machine, tho), and it came only in grey!


----------



## Norm (19 Mar 2012)

Thanks, oh indomitable Gaulois.







asterix said:


> ... and it came only in grey!


I quite like the grey, although I'm not so sure about the bump-strips on the top tube.


----------



## asterix (19 Mar 2012)

Yes I am quite happy with the colour, it has a retro appeal in my eyes. The bump strips aren't all that useful TBH!


----------



## Cyclist33 (11 Apr 2012)

I bucked the trend and switched from drops back to flats. Everyone says, "once you go to drops you never go back" - but I didn't find them comfortable and I didn't find a billion extra hand positions and since getting my lower-geared flatbar road hybrid, my average speed over say a 20 mile ride has gone up by about 1mph and it's definitely not my fitness that's better!

Viva le flatbar!

Stu


----------



## Psycolist (13 Apr 2012)

I've gone the other way and far from switching from flatties to drops, i've put on a pair of 8" rise (light weight alloy) BMX bars. There are reasons. I do suffer from a couple of acute medical problems, which as the years roll on, aint gettin no betta, so when I ride, I ride relativley slowly. The highrise bars give me a much more upright position from which to view my surroundings and enjoy the pheasnts in the fields, rabbits in the meadows and the bull rumping his herd. I have to say, my choice has been adopted by several of my friends and neighbours, who I have done the conversions for. Admittedly, they are only sunny sunday summer afternoon riders, but they all say how much more comfortable they find the set up than thier old flat bars. I understand that it wouldnt suit distance/speed orientated bikes BUT , it is another option.


----------



## Sellyb (19 Apr 2012)

Newby here....I started with a brand new hybrid 3 weeks ago, did my first sportive, found myself feeling really competitive, and now have a road bike on order...gulp! I love my hybrid, though, and think I will use that for the less serious rides.


----------



## simon.r (19 Apr 2012)

Psycolist said:


> I've gone the other way and far from switching from flatties to drops, i've put on a pair of 8" rise (light weight alloy) BMX bars.


 
The best of both worlds?:


----------



## Sellyb (19 Apr 2012)

Brilliant, love it, why didn't I think of that. Hope you've got good co-ordination!


----------



## simon.r (19 Apr 2012)

Sellyb said:


> Brilliant, love it, why didn't I think of that. Hope you've got good co-ordination!


 
It's not mine! One of the late great Sheldon's : http://sheldonbrown.org/thorn/index.html

Well worth bookmarking his site, it's a mine of all sorts of useful information and bicyle related oddities.http://sheldonbrown.org/thorn/index.html


----------



## Sellyb (19 Apr 2012)

Cheaper methods I'm sure. Thank you!


----------



## Psycolist (19 Apr 2012)

NOW THATS WOT I CALL THINKING OUTSIDE THE BOX. FANTASTIC BIT OF INGENUITY. The whole set up looks as though you have alot of unique features. I've never heard of the THORN brand. A googling I will go. I'd be interested in any details or other pics you feel you wanna share.


----------



## Psycolist (19 Apr 2012)

In the time it took me to write my last post you have told the world that its one of Sheldons. I am familiar with his data logs and helpful hints but I have never seen any other stuff from him. Somewhere else for me to go and have a look .


----------



## simon.r (19 Apr 2012)

I do own a Thorn, but the set up is nothing like that one!

I think they're SJS Cycles own brand. Another site worth taking a gander at.

This one's mine:






Please forgive the somewhat 'cobbled together' look It's a 'bitsa', but it works!


----------



## Mike! (22 Apr 2012)

Having tried drops, finding it uncomfortable and switching to flats I'm now back on drops!

After trying again and realising I originally brought something to big for me (and was too stretched) I'm very comfortable and faster on all journeys, headwinds are just much easier!


----------



## Randochap (23 Apr 2012)

Other than my very first bike, I've always used drops/maes. I've built/owned a couple of "town' bikes with straight bars over the years and am about to create another for putzing around, shopping, etc.. For anything over a few kilometres though the benefits--less wind resistance, multiple hand positions--of drops outweigh any other consideration.


----------



## Electric_Andy (30 May 2012)

First bike was a Raleigh Grifter, then had a MTB that weighed a ton but when I was 14 it didn't matter - me and my mate used to cover miles on it. In my adulthood I had a Carrera Vulcan for off-road, but ditched it because I preferred road riding and it was just too heavy. Still got flat bars though, but wishing now I got a road bike instead of an electric one. The riding position always put me off drops because I get a bad back if I lean forward for too long.


----------



## AndyRM (14 Jun 2012)

When I started 'properly' cycling 2 years ago, I bought a flat bar hybrid, which has been barely ridden since I got a bike with drops.


----------



## Wolfie (14 Jun 2012)

Just got a flat bar hybrid which will do me for now. Got to get used to cycling again before attempting dropped bars.


----------



## ian allanson (16 Jun 2012)

I used Trek Hybrid for 2 years and just bought a drop bar Cannondal
e and loving the difference well worth it


----------



## Steve at Tern (27 Jun 2012)

There's obviously a multitude of views here. Personally I prefer the different hand position options that drop bars give, especially the ones where the palms are parallel to to the frame, rather than along the bars (does that make sense?)
I must admit to not having read all the replies, but has anybody raised the point that you can get almost the same effect with bar ends? If flat bars are your thing, especially with thick shock-absorbing grips, then bar ends offer a useful extension to the number of hand positions available.
As far as performance is concerned, new flat-bar road bikes offer plenty - and ranges such as the Giant Rapid come with bar-ends already fitted.
Just a thought.


----------



## OldManBike (14 Jul 2012)

I'm currently riding a hybrid which is fine but am now on the look out for a good racing drop down.


----------



## bazhef (6 Aug 2012)

Am i right in thinking that to change you just need to buy one of these?
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=79526


----------



## bazhef (6 Aug 2012)

sorry, i should have added "as opposed to buying a new bike"!


----------



## Broadside (6 Aug 2012)

Nope there is far more to it than that. You need the bars, possibly a new stem as the existing one is unlikely to be the right length when converting to drops. Then you also need STI shifters which are the expensive bit at around £90 for the cheapest Shimano. Then you may need new gear and take cables if the old ones are too short and then bar tape to finish it all off. 

I am just about to do this job for a friend, will be around £190 for all new parts, cheaper if you can pick some up second hand. On my friends bike I also need to convert to road caliper brakes as she currently has v brakes which I am not expecting to work with the STI shifters due to differing cable pull amounts.


----------



## bazhef (7 Aug 2012)

dmoran said:


> Nope there is far more to it than that. You need the bars, possibly a new stem as the existing one is unlikely to be the right length when converting to drops. Then you also need STI shifters which are the expensive bit at around £90 for the cheapest Shimano. Then you may need new gear and take cables if the old ones are too short and then bar tape to finish it all off.
> 
> I am just about to do this job for a friend, will be around £190 for all new parts, cheaper if you can pick some up second hand. On my friends bike I also need to convert to road caliper brakes as she currently has v brakes which I am not expecting to work with the STI shifters due to differing cable pull amounts.


 
Ok i get it.
But i know technically you are meant to change to STI shifters but can you not just fit the bar with the drop handles and keep your standard brake levers on the main bar?
I'm not going to be spending that sort of money on changing things when all im really looking is for extensions at the end of my bar to grip when climbing hills or when picking up the pace on a flat bit of road.
This may be sacrilege to some of you but i'm new to cycling and looking initially to do things as cheaply as possible before moving on in time to a better bike.


----------



## simon.r (7 Aug 2012)

bazhef said:


> I'm not going to be spending that sort of money on changing things when all im really looking is for extensions at the end of my bar to grip when climbing hills or when picking up the pace on a flat bit of road.
> This may be sacrilege to some of you but i'm new to cycling and looking initially to do things as cheaply as possible before moving on in time to a better bike.


 
Not being sarcastic here, but are you aware of bar ends?

To add drops to straight bars

A half way house

Traditional MTB style bar ends

There are numerous shapes and sizes available, If all you're looking for is 'extensions' they'd do the job.


----------



## bazhef (9 Aug 2012)

simon.r said:


> Not being sarcastic here, but are you aware of bar ends?
> 
> To add drops to straight bars
> 
> ...


 
I was aware of the bull bar types but not of drop bar ends, which is what i was asking about them being a possibility.
I'll maybe have a closer look at them.
I take it there isn't such a thing that would have an all in one, bull bar and drop bar end attachment???
Or maybe that is just being ridiculous!!
Thanks!


----------



## Norm (9 Aug 2012)

bazhef said:


> I take it there isn't such a thing that would have an all in one, bull bar and drop bar end attachment???
> Or maybe that is just being ridiculous!


I believe that would describe drop bars and hoods.


----------



## redste (11 Aug 2012)

Been riding a cheap hybrid for 18 months (surprised it lasted this long). Just ordered my 1st drop bar through the cycle to work scheme.


----------



## ELPTX51 (15 Aug 2012)

I just got back into cycling last year on a Cannondale mountain bike after a 30 year break. After riding trails and roads for the last year I've decided a "proper" road bike is needed to do the miles I'm starting to crave. I pick up my 2012 Giant Defy 1 tomorrow (after fitting) and I'm sure I'll spend the weekend on the roads of extreme west Texas learning and getting used to the drop bars. My question is how hard will it be to switch back and forth between the handle bar styles of the MTB and the endurance road bike? Yes this is the beginning of my N+1 phase of cycling!


----------



## simon.r (18 Aug 2012)

bazhef said:


> I take it there isn't such a thing that would have an all in one, bull bar and drop bar end attachment???
> Or maybe that is just being ridiculous!!
> Thanks!


----------



## Licramite (23 Aug 2012)

my old hybrid - used for on road, trails and tracks is top old to convert to a drop handlebar, have considered it but its a new bike or else (and with 3 bikes in the house I,ve no room for a forth) but theirs always another way, - for the few times I want to power and adopt the dropped attack position, I have a pair of handlebar bar ends, but pointing down, so they lower my arm position, turn my elbows in stick my bum up for full power, a cheep simple conversion


----------



## Sca1ey (24 Aug 2012)

I started commuting to work 3 years ago and had not ridden a drop bar since I was a kid. The MTB I had for trail riding was too slow for a 11 mile road commute; so I got my hands on a drop-bar tourer 2nd hand off a mate. One thing that did catch me out on my first ride was the integrated shifters - couldn't work them out for a good five minutes  .


----------



## Licramite (25 Aug 2012)

a nice refinement, you can get grips to go on the end of your handle bar, so you can hold it on the ends giving an extra hand position, it straightens the arm, turns the eldow in ans is quite comfortable a position.
combine this with bar ends pointing down and you have 3 hand arm postions.


----------



## User6179 (1 Sep 2012)

simon.r said:


>


 
Still room for TT bars in the middle!!


----------



## Licramite (1 Sep 2012)

handle bar - flat bar with end grips and bar ends in dropped position
bar tape to give it a unified look, add grip and cover up the rusted chrome on the flatbars.


----------



## G2EWS (5 Sep 2012)

Don't think I could manage a drop bar. Had a 'Tour de France' in my youth, but with two discs embedded in my spinal cord I think leaning over that far may become a problem.

Have owned a few mountain bikes and get on well with them. Just bought my first full carbon one and will probably replace the tyres with hybrids as a lot my work will indeed be on the road or tracks rather than mountains!

Regards

Chris


----------



## SquareDaff (5 Sep 2012)

Had a hybrid 1st thing due to concerns about whether my back would take the more "tucked" position of a drop bar bike. Fitted tri-bars to my hybrid 1st to see if it would cope. It did. Bought a dropped bar bike.

Still use the hybrid for short commutes/nasty weather/winter. Consider the road bike my "best" one - so that only comes out when it's dry and for longer trips.


----------



## Binka (9 Sep 2012)

I've gone from a mtb to a Specialized Tricross. So it's got drops but in a more relaxed position than a lot of road bikes. Plus it can go on good bridleways, tracks, etc.

I've got on with it a lot better than I thought. I tend to ride on the hoods most of the time but the drops are far in a headwind. Ideally I would like another hand position on them though and have wondered if it's possible to attach a pair of bar ends in a sort of 45degree upright/forward position???

I'm planning on doing quite a bit of touring on the bike so comfort over looks or speed is the 
Priority.


----------



## Boon 51 (17 Sep 2012)

Just got a new bike and was a bit nervous about drop bars but I went drop bar and glad I did...


----------



## Cyclist33 (21 Sep 2012)

Boon 51 said:


> Just got a new bike and was a bit nervous about drop bars but I went drop bar and glad I did...


 
Conversely, I did the opposite, and I'm glad I did!


----------



## Phill057 (22 Sep 2012)

Started Flat in my youth but then progressed to my Puch 10 speed.. Could never see the point of the drops as I was not conpetitive so was not racing.. Have my Butler mountain with city tires and I am elected with the straight bars but have added mountain horns but would rarely use them except for tough hills which there is a lot off where I live


----------



## Davidc (22 Sep 2012)

Apart from when I was under 15 I always rode bikes with drop bars.

Then I was looking for a bike to use locally and for trips using the canal here and was given a cheapish mtb as a present. (Promptly slicked it and added a rack and mudguard substitutes).

I also bought a new tourer (OK secondhand), with drop bars, soon after that.

The flat bar bike is fine for round town, and having flat bars makes parking easier, and getting in and around parked cars and the like easier too. Any distance and I start having issues with numbness and discomfort in my hands. On the canal I can deal with it by riding one-handed most of the way but don't like doing that on roads.

The drop bar tourer is the one I use for days out or longer rides. The bars offer variable hand positioning so greater comfort, and I find that control is better especially at higher speeds. I also find I get better maneuverability and balance, but suspect that's more down to the frame geometry than the bars.

OTH's comment about gears doesn't make sense. You can change the gearing on any bike to suit your needs. I have the same at the bottom on both bikes and lower on the tourer at the top (by accident not design). You just change the cassette &/or chainset and the rear derailleur arm if necessary.

I can't see any reason why anyone should have any real problems with either type of bars, it's just a matter of personal preference, and probably taste. Drop bars do offer the option of getting down into a lower position with less wind resistance and a bit more power going uphill, but most riders including me don't do that very often and can manage without. Flat bars, even with bar ends, mean easier access to brakes and shifters, useful in town but it doesn't make too much difference.

Just go with whichever you fancy!


----------



## damme (9 Oct 2012)

Flat or riser bars only for me. Way better for urban riding.


----------



## RiflemanSmith (11 Oct 2012)

Nope I bought a Voodoo hybrid, and now going to get the Boardman performance pro.


----------



## defy-one (12 Oct 2012)

I have 2 drop bar bikes. Having sold a couple of mtb's .... I'm now hankering for N + 1 .... A nice fast flat bar hybrid. 
Nice to have something i can pootle along on and occasionally go on paths,off road etc


----------



## NickJ95GB (13 Oct 2012)

I bought my first road bike today, and it is incredible. it's a B'Twin Triban 3, and is flawless. if you're considering buying this bike, go for it. staff were very helpful, bike had loads of sizes, different handlebar types, came with lights, bell, discounts on other things bought with the bike, £6 off next purchase. bike is incredibly light and smooth. upgraded from a 17.5kg Elswick hybrid bike and difference is huge. i averaged about 12 maybe 13 (complete guess) on the Elswick, and today i did 0.7 miles quickly to get a feel for it, without even trying at all, and with no breakfast i had 18.00 on the odometer. i find the drops make you lean forward quite a lot, and will definitely beef up your arms after a while, and i love the gears on drops, too, so smooth and cool to use.


----------



## Erudin (13 Oct 2012)

Binka said:


> ....I've got on with it a lot better than I thought. I tend to ride on the hoods most of the time but the drops are far in a headwind. Ideally I would like another hand position on them though and have wondered if it's possible to attach a pair of bar ends in a sort of 45degree upright/forward position???...


 
If you find you seldom ride in the drops, maybe consider raising the bars so you can get more positions and greater comfort. Put the drops close to where the hoods position is now. I use compact drops raised high on a couple of bikes I use off-road. The stem in the first pic is a Humpert High Charisma, the second pic is a Surly LHT with uncut fork and 7.5 cm of spacers.


----------



## Stevie Mcluskey (18 Oct 2012)

I'm using my flatbar for commuting but after the sale of my motorbike  just recently i have treated myself to a new road bike. Only done around 30 miles on it as hoping to keep it nice and shiny and wont be using it much during the winter.
Been really comfortable on my hybrid commuting and on any longer runs i've done and did find the road bike position slightly uncomfortable but have probably not got it set up quite right.
Always had road bikes years ago and like the variety of positions available on the bars etc so hoping its just me needing to re adjust.
Body has aged somewhat since last serious dabble in cycling


----------



## JohnMc (25 Oct 2012)

I bought a hybrid last year on the cycle to work scheme - cannondale bad boy

Bought a second hand Onix Azzuro this week, pristine condition. Can't wait to get out on it and see how much difference it makes.


----------



## diyduffer (29 Oct 2012)

I like drop bars but not to low and can't get along with ergo bars with the 'flats' on the drops, my preference is a curve on the drops. I have tried a hybrid with flat bars, but want the variation of bar ends, Rav-x or Cane creek H bars ends were great
. As long As i can change by posture and am not too stretch out I am happy. Saddle are a more important to comfort, Give me a firm one,but thats is another issue.....


----------



## Moosh (5 Dec 2012)

Hi all.

I am thinking of getting myself a new bike, even though I am not getting rid of my old bike. Apparantely it is quite normal to have several bikes to choose from in your shed, depending on moods, type of cycling and distance. (I was hoping it was what colour you fancy wearing when you go out) But seriously, At the moment I have a flat bar, hybrid, which has done me just fine uptill now, but the distances that I seem to be covering just calls for a more comfortable bike, and I was thinking of getting a drop handle bike for these occasions.

Never having even rode a drop handle before how is the transition, easability or whatever terminolgy is needed here to go from Flat bar to drop handles.

It would be good hear how other total newbies have been with their adventures into the world of drop handle road bikes.

Having rode along with the Fnr's I feel I would benefit more from a bike like this. Any thoughts?


----------



## mcshroom (6 Dec 2012)

Switching to drops takes a little adjustment to the new position, but when I did change a couple years back I was actually surprised how easy the switch was. What did feel a little strange at the start was descending steep hills with what felt like my weight being leant further forwards.

Recently I converted the hybrid to a drop bar commuter so I have gone from flat bar only to drop bar bikes only. I just find the hand positions more comfortable.


----------



## Moosh (6 Dec 2012)

Thanks for the info mushroom, much appreciated, I make sure I try out a bike after christmas, on a hill near the shop


----------



## Helidoc (18 Dec 2012)

Went from seldom used Ridgeback hybrid to a drop bar road back. Since September that is 45h on the drop bar, and 35mins on the hybrid. Longer distances are more comfortable with drops, and I don't think I would willingly go back to flats. If I had a short urban commute I might think differently, and I will still retain the flat bar hybrid for recreational family rides.


----------



## MKat (28 Dec 2012)

I've just switched to a drop bar from a hybrid. The hybrid was great for urban traffic and negotiating the 76 sets of traffic lights on my 10-mile across-London commute. I tried a drop bar bike then for a year or so but didn't like the head-down riding position in all the traffic. Since moving further out into Surrey with a 20-mile commute (mostly on quieter A-roads), the hybrid isn't so comfy and drop bars allow a wider range of hand positions. The fact it's faster and lighter than my hybrid also makes for a faster commute...


----------



## Biker Joe (11 Jan 2013)

I've got both.
I use the hybrid in the winter months then change to the road bike when the weather improves.


----------



## jowwy (11 Jan 2013)

Biker Joe said:


> I've got both.
> I use the hybrid in the winter months then change to the road bike when the weather improves.


same as me biker joe - find the flat just a little better to handle in the wet and cold weather


----------



## Patrick Harvey (16 Jan 2013)

Dayvo said:


> I had road bikes as a lad/youth, but after an absence of several years have had a succession of MTBs and hybrids.
> I prefer to be more upright when I cycle, partly because of comfort (a dodgy back from years of rugby and cricket) and also because it suits my style of riding; long distance/touring.
> I'd love to have a fast roadie and be 20+ again, but alas . . . !


 Same here Dayvo, played loose head prop for many years, tried drop bars but kept getting neck problems so bought a flat bar road bike (Giant Rapid) and havent looked back, love it !!


----------



## midliferider (19 Jan 2013)

I recently bought a drop bar road bike, Triban 3. As all new road bikes, it has STI gears, and I can ride easily holding on to "wings". So I can ride like a flat bar bike when I want to. Have I missed the plot?


----------



## Patrick Harvey (19 Jan 2013)

midliferider said:


> I recently bought a drop bar road bike, Triban 3. As all new road bikes, it has STI gears, and I can ride easily holding on to "wings". So I can ride like a flat bar bike when I want to. Have I missed the plot?


 You havent missed the plot !! the riding posture is different on a hybrid you are more upright.


----------



## Kookas (19 Jan 2013)

I moved from a flat bar MTB to a roadie with drops. Personally I prefer the drops, they let me get into different postures while I'm riding. Also, has anyone ever tried riding no-handed and using their arms as a pendulum (like when you walk or run)? For some reason, doing that always helped me with pedalling and felt a lot more natural. Drop bars let me do pretty much that except without taking my hands off the bars.

Oh and yeah, I can pretend to have flat bars if I'm feeling like a more casual ride, and want to sit upright. Only difference is that that loses me the brakes, but it's not a big deal to move my hands over onto the sides, still being upright, when I might need the brakes.


----------



## midliferider (20 Jan 2013)

Patrick Harvey said:


> You havent missed the plot !! the riding posture is different on a hybrid you are more upright.


 
I understand what you mean. I had a hybrid, a Claude Butler, sadly it was stolen few months ago. I did not like it as it was too upright. That is why we all need minimum of 3 bikes. Road, hybrid and mountain.


----------



## Patrick Harvey (20 Jan 2013)

midliferider said:


> I understand what you mean. I had a hybrid, a Claude Butler, sadly it was stolen few months ago. I did not like it as it was too upright. That is why we all need minimum of 3 bikes. Road, hybrid and mountain.


 Thats true, i have a Trek 4500 for a bit of off roading as well !!


----------



## fearsomesteve (2 Feb 2013)

I'm in the process of upgrading from a hybrid to my first road bike! Very excited to get my new bike.


----------



## David_widnes (6 Feb 2013)

ive decided to take the plunge and have ordered a Trek madone to replace my Specialized hybrid bit nervous as i have never owned a road bike before


----------



## ChrisPAmbulance (9 Feb 2013)

I had a drop bar when I was much younger (Dawes Streak) and then converted to a flat (Raliegh Raven - the originaal one) as it was more durable and suited to my needs. After twenty six years, I have bought a drop bar (Ridgeback Voyage) to get some long distances in.

I'venot found the change from flat to drop quite so daunting as I have tried it before (albeit 30 odd years ago), but I still find myself sitting on top of the bars for most of the ride and only using the drops when I feel it's right.

Anyone got any tips on the right times to go for the drops (if it's not a really stupid question)


----------



## Keith Oates (14 Feb 2013)

David_widnes said:


> ive decided to take the plunge and have ordered a Trek madone to replace my Specialized hybrid bit nervous as i have never owned a road bike before


Yuo don't say which Trek Madone you have ordered but from what I've seen all of the Trek bikes are good and well built!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SquareDaff (14 Feb 2013)

After my flat bar bike got stolen - yes!


----------



## Boon 51 (14 Mar 2013)

I'm doing it all back to front..
Started with a Giant TCR 1 then got a Trek Elite 8.5 mtb and now getting a Specialized Sirrus Comp..
Its going to be good to have a road, mtb and flat bar bikes.


----------



## Neil363 (14 Mar 2013)

I've just made the switch from a Voodoo hybrid bought 8 months ago to a Giant Defy 3. (Although I have kept the Voodoo I'm not sure how often it'll get used).

I knew I'd be quicker on the new bike, just didn't realise the difference would be so much.


----------



## Kies (15 Mar 2013)

Keep the voodoo for winter riding. Road bikes aren't good in icy windy weather (jan-march)


----------



## Spally (21 Mar 2013)

My first bike for serious adult riding was a ridgeback hybrid, most riding was done on road so had slick tyres etc. I have just bought my bianchi road bike so now have fitted the hybrid out to be more at home off road.


----------



## vigomag (29 Mar 2013)

Ive recently gone from a Boardman Hyrid to a Merlin Malt with tiagra gears and TBH I'm thinkinh what have I done. after 3 times out , 2 punctures ,maybe not the weather to be out on a road bike, but apart from that I'm finding that the bikes taken me for a ride and have not enjoyed any of the rides. I cannot get a happy postition to ride, stuggling with the gear changes/braking. I have heard others say it can take a while to get used to a road bike but if you are not ebnjoying the experaiance is it worth trying? What I would also add is how teetchy a road bike is compaired to the hybrid.


----------



## Roadhump (5 Apr 2013)

I started with a Raleigh drop bar 20 odd years ago, then changed it for a mountain bike 15 years ago and have just bought a flat bar road bike / hybrid. I considered a drop bar road bike but went for the flat bar Specialized Sirrus as it will cope with light off road stuff when i want, even though I spend most time on road, plus I prefer the riding position. Having said that, as time passes and my wife simmers after me forking out for a new bike when I already had one, I might push it and get a road bike as well. I quite like the idea of having 3 bikes - a mountain bike, a hybrid and a road bike....yeah!!!


----------



## Andrew Brown (12 Apr 2013)

I was a flat bar user, all mtb in the past on and off road, then bought a drop bar for my new commute. Now im 2 bikes further on, and im about to convert my new hybrid over to a drop bar (bought this bike as it was too good a deal to pass up)


----------



## Ciar (22 Apr 2013)

I started with a Raleigh Striker, then it was bmx's and then onto MTB before they had suspension, only drop bar bike I ever had was a Peugeot racer in the mid 80's which was stolen from school after 2 weeks  since then i have had two mtb's and then a 10 year ish break, I am now back on a cannondale cx4 flat bars, just prefer that position, also allows me to practice my bunny hops ;-)


----------



## Moosh (30 Apr 2013)

Hello all,

Been practicing on my bike, and yesterday took a longer ride with it! Very nice, but very scary!

Here's me blog all about it 

http://moosh-ridinghigh.blogspot.co.uk/2013/04/time-to-give-new-girl-proper-test.html


----------



## kedab (30 Apr 2013)

vigomag said:


> Ive recently gone from a Boardman Hyrid to a Merlin Malt with tiagra gears and TBH I'm thinkinh what have I done. after 3 times out , 2 punctures ,maybe not the weather to be out on a road bike, but apart from that I'm finding that the bikes taken me for a ride and have not enjoyed any of the rides. I cannot get a happy postition to ride, stuggling with the gear changes/braking. I have heard others say it can take a while to get used to a road bike but if you are not ebnjoying the experaiance is it worth trying? What I would also add is how teetchy a road bike is compaired to the hybrid.


 
i hadn't ridden a drop bar bike since my early teens (i'm late 30's now) - got one last year after a year with a road hybrid. i love them both and apart from taking a bit of time to find the right position (which can be done very easily if you get a bike fit), the roadie is the one that makes me smile the most - i know we're all individuals, it may be as simple as road bikes not suiting all people but...if you follow rule #5, i'm sure you'll grow to love that particular steed


----------



## DazC (6 May 2013)

Mostly ride with my drop bar bike now as was mainly using a MTB for road riding so made the switch. The MTB still gets run outs when wet/icy, but it does feel rather odd getting on it after not using in a long time


----------



## Sam01 (6 May 2013)

Came back to cycling thanks to cyclesheme. Paid off the first bike and I am now chasing a dropbar road bike. SO much to choose from. the hybrid was a much easier choice, mid price and rugged. only wanted for the commute but now want so much more.


----------



## Amir786 (11 May 2013)

I bought a boardman hybrid pro in september last year thinking it was the best bike to get me from essex to ealing everyday through central london which comes fully inclusive of cyclist killers (pot holes and buses). Great bike..... Amazing hybrid bike, very quick and comfy, accelorates sharply.and I was beating road bikes in races, some of them anyway.but something was telling me I should have got a road bike, so.4 months.later I sold it! Purched a full carbon specialized roubaix sport for 1500, let me tell.you now, thiswas the best thing I have done in years.... Instant impact. I didnt buy a road bike as my first bike because I thought london has too many pot holes and nutters behind wheels, in the end I learnt how to dodge pot holes and know its better to be safe then sorry.... So I bought the road bike and started improving on my times..... That was untilsome guy who had obviously won hes licence at the bingo smashed right into me at soeed, recovering fast I am pleased to say....


----------



## Skyfoil (13 May 2013)

I got into cycling thanks to the cyclescheme.
My LBS sold me a Giant Escape 1 hybrid.
Great for 6 months, but seriously caught the bug and wished I went for a road bike.
I still use the hybrid for commuting but have a couple of drop bar bikes for sunny weekends.


----------



## chernij (18 May 2013)

I really, really want to get drop-bar (currently got some Apollo hybrid rubbish that was my Dad's). Any suggestions on the best starting road bike to get? Don't want to be spending £1000s


----------



## SpokeyDokey (18 May 2013)

chernij said:


> I really, really want to get drop-bar (currently got some Apollo hybrid rubbish that was my Dad's). Any suggestions on the best starting road bike to get? Don't want to be spending £1000s


 
What _do_ you want to spend?


----------



## chernij (18 May 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> What _do_ you want to spend?


This sounds terrible, but literally as little as possible. I've heard of some decent 'starter' bikes going for a couple of hundred, for example the Triban 3. Less than £300 if possible but if the Triban _is_ as good as everyone says it is, I'll think hard about it. I'm a student, for the record.


----------



## Typhon (18 May 2013)

The Triban is as good as everyone says (I own one and have done about 2000 miles on it so far). However the 3A is not as good. If you can get one of the red 3s great, if not and you can stretch to £400 for the 5A then even better. If not I would try and get something second hand.


----------



## Harold Kumar (19 May 2013)

Hello guys, I'm totally a newbie here and was wondering if it is possible to double a hybrid bike as a road bike with the necessary components.

For example, hypothetically, if I wish to ride in the weekend it is a road bike with drop bars can I simply take off the flat handlebar and snap on the drops (like quick release wheels or something)? Or is this not a very practical approach ?


----------



## vickster (19 May 2013)

No, you need completely different brakes and gear shifters and all that entails. Add bar ends to a hybrid if you want more hand positions  There are fast hybrids like the Specialized Sirrus which is more road bike like, what bike do you have?


----------



## Harold Kumar (19 May 2013)

vickster said:


> No, you need completely different brakes and gear shifters and all that entails. Add bar ends to a hybrid if you want more hand positions  There are fast hybrids like the Specialized Sirrus which is more road bike like, what bike do you have?


 






A Lithium Pinnacle 1 hybrid. It's their entry level model but pretty good for a beginner like me. Just think it would totally look cool if I could devise a quick-release mechanism for the drops. But since you mentioned that it entails getting new brakes (or new levers only?) I'm in 2 minds about it.


----------



## vickster (19 May 2013)

It'll probably end up being much cheaper to sell the hybrid and get a road bike (or just get a roadbike as well  ).

I'd add bar ends. Evans may well do this for free - they were doing free component fitting not long ago

Roadbikes brakes are integrated with the gear levers on modern bikes - called STI shifters

Thinner tyres will help you a bit too, as will lycra shorts


----------



## shouldbeinbed (19 May 2013)

You'd need different brake levers, new gear shifters and likely a different front derailleur, too. it is usually a one time, one way conversion and invariably goes to making a fast flat bar bike from an existing drop bar bike.

Mainly though I think you're missing the fact the cables are intrinsically linked into the brakes and gears mechs at on end and associated shifters on the bars. Snap on and off wouldn't work without some clever engineering solutions. 

There is a cycling equation for bicycles that you need and should have in your collection: it is expressed as n+1. where n is the number of bikes you currently have & in your case +1 would seem to be a drop bar bike. 

When you've got 2 bikes n+1 will see you wanting a mountain bike or a folder or a recumbent or a lighter/faster/carbon etc etc etc , you're doomed


----------



## ThinAir (4 Jun 2013)

I've just got a drop bar bike. I sold my hybrid after around 6 months as I just didn't find it comfortable. Tried out my drop bar bike in the shop and the riding position is much more comfortable. 

Having said that, I'm now in the market for a mountain bike so I can go out riding with my sister. Will definitely be trying out some of these before I make the decision!


----------



## dasy2k1 (9 Jun 2013)

I generally due to lack of funds tend to ride 80s steel drop bar road bikes (they are cheap, plentiful and reliable )
I do tend to use a number of riding positions with them (helped by the suicide levers that i will shortly be replacing with sepereate levers and crosstops )

best of both worlds, In traffic i ride with hands on the top of the bars as you would with a flat bar,
up hills I can use the hoods,
on the downs and if im bombing it along an A road i can use the drops


----------



## Cupra (16 Jun 2013)

I want a drop bar bike soo much but my hybrid isn't even 3 months old yet.
I should have got a road bike to start with but I may never have stuck to it if I had.


----------



## themosquitoking (17 Jun 2013)

Cupra said:


> I want a drop bar bike soo much but my hybrid isn't even 3 months old yet.
> I should have got a road bike to start with but I may never have stuck to it if I had.


 
I upgraded after about 6 months for this exact reason but i did get the hybrid second hand and dirt cheap.


----------



## Cupra (17 Jun 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> I upgraded after about 6 months for this exact reason but i did get the hybrid second hand and dirt cheap.


 
Sadly I purchased new from my lbs. However its a nice bike and I may well keep it once do change.


----------



## jowwy (17 Jun 2013)

Cupra said:


> Sadly I purchased new from my lbs. However its a nice bike and I may well keep it once do change.


one of the mistakes i made was getting rid of my hybrid once i bought the road bike - the hybrid could be used for a lot more then just road riding, with the addition of the right tyres and now i miss not having it.


----------



## NEO (9 Jul 2013)

I always rode race bikes in my youth it was the norm however after 20 years off the bikes I ended up buying a mountain bike thinking it more multi purpose. Now I'm more confident back on the bike I'm looking to do more distance riding and can't decide between a road / hybrid. I don't mind the upright riding position of the hybrid and I'm worried at 45 will I find the drops comfortable. More research needed I think if I go for drops which I am leaning towards i don't want to much of an aggressive position. Decisions decisions.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (10 Jul 2013)

NEO said:


> I always rode race bikes in my youth it was the norm however after 20 years off the bikes I ended up buying a mountain bike thinking it more multi purpose. Now I'm more confident back on the bike I'm looking to do more distance riding and can't decide between a road / hybrid. I don't mind the upright riding position of the hybrid and I'm worried at 45 will I find the drops comfortable. More research needed I think if I go for drops which I am leaning towards i don't want to much of an aggressive position. Decisions decisions.


 

Well, you don't _have_ to use the drops. I'm 56 and a bit and rarely use mine but I do like the stretched out position of riding on the hoods.


----------



## SamC (10 Jul 2013)

I love my hybrid. It's sturdy and fun to ride, nice looking I can go pretty much anywhere and ride through potholes with gay abandon . It's a rugged hybrid (Specialized Crosstrail Sport disc) rather than a road hybrid and I ride a lot of trails on it.

I'll definitely buy a drop-bar bike at some point as I would like to do sportives and I'd like to be able to keep up over longer distances, but I will keep my hybrid.


----------



## Bigsharn (18 Jul 2013)

I actually just did the opposite. my back is giving me jip on drops to I swapped them out for a flat bar


----------



## Va Va Froome (18 Jul 2013)

Watching the Tour over the last couple of weeks, browsing this forum and using my brother's mountain bike as often as I could inspired me to order a road bike of my own.

There are loads of country roads to take advantage of around my home town, I can head East and take advantage of flattish loch side roads towards Dunkeld or head North and upwards into Glenshee and towards Braemar. Lovely scenery which really makes getting on the bike all the more enjoyable! So getting a road bike was a no-brainer.

First ride was just a short 6km run to put my bike-assembly ability to the test! Thankfully it held up pretty well and I've been able to take on some more ambitious distances since. 

Really enjoying the various hand positions the drop bars give. It's oh-so satisfying to drop down and just... go!


----------



## fabregas485 (18 Jul 2013)

Va Va Froome said:


> Really enjoying the various hand positions the drop bars give. It's oh-so satisfying to drop down and just... go!


Totally agree. I love being able to drop down and cycle in such a fulfilling position.


----------



## themosquitoking (18 Jul 2013)

Va Va Froome said:


> Watching the Tour over the last couple of weeks, browsing this forum and using my brother's mountain bike as often as I could inspired me to order a road bike of my own.
> 
> There are loads of country roads to take advantage of around my home town, I can head East and take advantage of flattish loch side roads towards Dunkeld or head North and upwards into Glenshee and towards Braemar. Lovely scenery which really makes getting on the bike all the more enjoyable! So getting a road bike was a no-brainer.
> 
> ...


 

That's a nice looking bike, you'll be able to pick up some matching bottles from sports direct.


----------



## bozmandb9 (31 Jul 2013)

doyler78 said:


> So often we see people who come on the forums here who are complete beginners, at least during adulthood, who are looking for a new bike. Often they feel intimidated by drop bars thinking that they aren't good enough for one or just think they look strange. They then set their mind on a hybrid or flat bar road bike.
> 
> Just wondering about those people that first bought a hybrid/flat bar road bike and how many of them have since converted to a drop bar version (for the purposes of the poll anything which isn't a drop bar counts as a hybrid ie slicked up moutain bikes, etc which are used primarily on road or towpaths - no mountain biking country included as that takes a much more specialised bike)


I've just converted to a road bike from a hybrid, but decided to keep my hybrid, since the drop bar bike is probably not ideal for dawdling family bike rides with my wife and kids! I think having both is probably ideal! Especially since I'm now sharing my hybrid with my father, so it's not taking up valuable garage space most of the time!


----------



## Va Va Froome (31 Jul 2013)

bozmandb9 said:


> I've just converted to a road bike from a hybrid, but decided to keep my hybrid, since the drop bar bike is probably not ideal for dawdling family bike rides with my wife and kids! I think having both is probably ideal! Especially since I'm now sharing my hybrid with my father, so it's not taking up valuable garage space most of the time!


 
I've got the use of my brother's mountain bike and my road bike while I'm home for summer - multiple bikes is the way to go.


----------



## Cupra (18 Aug 2013)

I sold my hybrid bike and now only have a 2014 defy 1.

Only done a few miles so far but is looking good.


----------



## themosquitoking (18 Aug 2013)

Cupra said:


> I sold my hybrid bike and now only have a 2014 defy 1.
> 
> Only done a few miles so far but is looking good.


 
What colour?


----------



## Cupra (19 Aug 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> What colour?


 Blue.


----------



## themosquitoking (19 Aug 2013)

Cupra said:


> Blue.


 
That's the one i would have chosen.


----------



## mrBishboshed (19 Aug 2013)

I've used flat bars on my hybrid for some time now and they feel great, but i have recently brought a road bike and was surprised to find the extra variations and flexibility for holding onto the bars in differing positions has greatly improved my ride comfort on longer distances.


----------



## chernij (19 Aug 2013)

I've got a bad back (lower end) and a bad knee. If I have the seat post too low my knee is fine but my back hurts. The opposite when the seat post is too high. I have the Giant Defy 1 '13 XL, I'm 6ft 2". I was going to get the L size but the XL seemed better because of the knee situation. Any ideas how I could ride without either hurting?


----------



## themosquitoking (20 Aug 2013)

Is the saddle in the right position, not with height but have you tried sliding t forwards or backwards slightly?


----------



## GmanUK65 (21 Aug 2013)

I have been riding flat bar bikes for around 15 years on and off, mountain bikes first though used like hybrids, and bought a hybrid a couple of years back. I realised that hybrid bikes can just be used for getting from A to B sometimes with some effort as the tyres grip the tarmac. A week ago I paid for a road bike and I am collecting it from the shop tomorrow *(a Merida Race Lite 904*). Road bikes can be used for more than getting from A to B. Clubs can be joined to ride in groups, races and time trials can be entered, and probably other activities can be done also. I am still going to ride my hybrid for commuting and use my road bike as a hobby bike and take cycling a bit more seriously.


----------



## Shipy (25 Aug 2013)

GmanUK65 said:


> I have been riding flat bar bikes for around 15 years on and off, mountain bikes first though used like hybrids, and bought a hybrid a couple of years back. I realised that hybrid bikes can just be used for getting from A to B sometimes with some effort as the tyres grip the tarmac. A week ago I paid for a road bike and I am collecting it from the shop tomorrow *(a Merida Race Lite 904*). Road bikes can be used for more than getting from A to B. Clubs can be joined to ride in groups, races and time trials can be entered, and probably other activities can be done also. I am still going to ride my hybrid for commuting and use my road bike as a hobby bike and take cycling a bit more seriously.



Similar here using my hybrid to commute to work and the new road bike for fun. It's on the turbo trainer for now, and the onto the road for some more serious training.


----------



## crazyjoe101 (25 Aug 2013)

Up until now I've had cheap rubbish bikes, I now have a decent if slightly aged hybrid. I've lowered the flat bars as far as they go and will be adding barends to let me get a better position. I went out with the LBS club and although I was in the begginers' group (while I settle into group cycling) I noticed that on the downhill parts my bike was rolling just as well, if not better than some of the people with road bikes.

I like the hybrid as where I cycle there are often rough roads and I like the sturdiness when using it for commuting. I use the punture resistant version of the Schwalbe Hurricanes tyres and with them I am able to go around the local woods with my dog comfortably in the dry. With them at full pressure on the roads they are faster than the cheap slicks I had from Halfords before.

I really enjoy riding it on and off road, having said that I had a little go on my Dad's flat bar road bike and it felt fast, I'll be taking it out tomorrow due to my own bike's rear brake pads needing replacing.
I don't see the need for a drop bar bike until I'm doing serious distances regularly.


----------



## Upstream (6 Sep 2013)

I started off riding mountain bikes then made the switch to road. I have converted two hybrid bikes to road bikes (one just a few weeks ago) however I can't say that I'd recommend it (I did it partly out of having a load of spare parts and because it was something of a project).

As a few have mentioned here - there is quite a bit more to it than just swapping the bars over - especially if you're wanting to go a lot faster. From my experience;

Brakes / gears... Whilst it is possible (with a bit of messing around) to mount rapidfire shifters / brake levers onto drop bars, the only position in which you can get them to work properly is by placing them on the tops of the handlebars, close to the stem. The downside with this is that when riding in the dropped position, you wouldn't be able to grab the brakes in an emergency without first placing one or both hands back onto the tops. This made me feel a little less safe when riding my first conversion. This being the case I'd recommend changing to STI brakes / gears instead however this isn't without a few potential complications either as you'd need to refit and adjust brake and gear cables (which could be difficult if you're not used to doing this) and you'd need to ensure that the new gears were compatible (for example if your bike currently has 8 cogs on the rear cassette, you'd need to ensure that the gear lever was an 8 speed unit).

Wheels / tyres... Whilst there wouldn't be a compelling reason to change wheels, many hybrids have quite wide rims when compared to those of road bikes. One of the reasons why road bikes tend to be quicker is that they use narrower tyres (usually 23 or 25mm wide). If your hybrid has wide rims then you may not be able to fit narrower tyres therefore you'd still potentially have more drag which could slow you down so you could end up having to change wheels too.

Saddle... Due to the lower position that you can get into with drop bars, you could find that your hybrid saddle becomes a little uncomfortable so it may need adjustment (back or forward / and / or angle). It may otherwise need to be replaced.

My advice to anyone thinking of doing this would be to first - try a road bike out - just to be certain that it's for you. Then, unless you have lots of available parts or a frame that you're really attached to, perhaps sell the hybrid and purchase a road bike or as has been suggested, try out a pair of bar ends as they can usually be obtained pretty cheaply.

Having said all that - if you're pretty handy with spanners and might enjoy the experience - you can end up with something pretty light, fast and unique. I really like my recent conversion and have managed to go faster on it than on the road bike that it replaced - although some of my cycling friends think I must have a screw loose to have created such a monster ;-)


----------



## Longshot (23 Sep 2013)

OK, after being back on a bike for 18 months, I've made the switch from hybrid to road bike this last week. I orignally bought a Specialized Sirrus Elite - I went for a hybrid because of the perceived versatility and, partly, cost. I've done the Moonriders L2B, the RideLondon 100 and a couple of sportive events on it, so I'd say it's done me well.

I have posted on here a few times that, as the Sirrus had carbon forks and 28mm tyres, I didn't see a great imperative to make the switch to a road bike, especially as I'm not the most young or svelte of cyclists out there. Also, I liked my triple - I'm not great at hills (but getting better) and enjoyed the granny ring (not something I ever thought I'd say out loud) and the gearing it provided.

BUT... the whole time I've felt slightly second best to the people riding their sleek speed machines. I'd nod at the head-down crowd and feel like a bit of a fraud. Also, I am getting fitter and stronger but I've always wondered if there was an _easy_ gain to be made in terms of speed and climbing by moving to a drop bar bike.

Well, last week, I did it. I bought a Trek 2.3. It still has a triple but it's a Shimano 105 version, it looks fast and it has some quicker looking wheels on it (I know, I know... they probably weigh a ton but I don't care).

I went out on it at the weekend and found my average speed up about 0.8mph on a route I know. It certainly accelerates much faster - that was the most notable difference. Oh, that and the fact the brakes are in the wrong place, which is a bit scary!!

So far so good - updates to follow!!


----------



## _Jim (24 Sep 2013)

I made the jump to a road bike a year ago and havent looked back with a second hand Giant scr, which for the money has been a fantastic bike.....I also switched to clipless pedals a few months ago.....had heard a lot said about it being tricky at first and problems with clipping out etc.....but has been fine. Now if I jump back on my old bike it seems so slow!


----------



## bozmandb9 (5 Oct 2013)

I bought my road bike a couple of months ago, having had a hybrid sitting in my garage for years, which I used very rarely, now I have the road bike I use it almost daily when work permits.

Was talking to a 'coach' in my LBS today. He's doing a bike fit for me next week. He talked a lot of sense about bike choice.

Anyway. I mentioned that it seems a bit silly to be obsessing over equipment when I'm only really riding to improve fitness, and enjoy a little 'cross training' (my main sport is athletics). So what does it matter if equipment makes me faster?

But he said, and I must say I quite agree, it comes down to whether it makes you enjoy riding more. So whether this means buying a Triban 3, and loving it, or a top of the range carbon bike, the main thing is if you love it, and it makes you want to get out and ride, that's what matters.

What other people think of it, technical specs, weight etc, are all pretty much irrelevant if you're cycling for fun, but that shouldn't stop us obsessing over our kit, since it's part of the fun of our hobby. Or for those who prefer to do it on the cheap, and get pleasure from not spending silly money, fantastic for you too.

Bottom line is, so long as we get out there and enjoy our bikes, it's all good.


----------



## cosmicbike (9 Oct 2013)

Most of my recent (past 2 years) has been on a Trek hybrid, great for cycling with the family, workmates and getting myself back into some form of shape. This Summer saw my first road bike purchase and first impression, how much easier it was to go further/faster. Preference now when going out on my own is always the road bike, but happy on the hybrid dependant on the route.


----------



## StuUngar (16 Oct 2013)

I got into "proper cycling" by buying a hybrid - after having my shi77y MTB with slick tyres nicked - good luck with getting more than £60 for that you scumbag thief but thanks too - if you hadn't of been such a scumbag that deserves to get run over, I'd have never got into cycling!

Looked into it and realised hybrid was best for the riding I do, 99% on road - definitely no "mountains" and bought a cheap 2nd hand Scott Sportster. Having 700 wheels was a revelation and I haven't looked back.

Now have a hybrid - that I can't see me ever getting rid of, my first road bike that has been relegated to a winter trainer & a full carbon best bike. Just need a MTB now!

I wouldn't recommend turning a hybrid or flat bar into a "drop" bar bike though - unless it is a road flat bar. It's too costly and hybrids in particular have very different geometry.


----------



## CRVFR (16 Oct 2013)

I haven't changed yet, but it's definitely on the cards 
I bought a Trek Hybrid (7.3FX) just over a month ago to get back into biking. I'm already enjoying it so much that I want to change to a road bike. A very long time ago I had a Bianchi, and last week made the mistake of looking at a new Bianchi C2C Via Nirone in Celeste. How long can I resist?


----------



## StuUngar (17 Oct 2013)

CRVFR said:


> I haven't changed yet, but it's definitely on the cards
> I bought a Trek Hybrid (7.3FX) just over a month ago to get back into biking. I'm already enjoying it so much that I want to change to a road bike. A very long time ago I had a Bianchi, and last week made the mistake of looking at a new Bianchi C2C Via Nirone in Celeste. How long can I resist?



Dunno if it's this one http://www.evanscycles.com/products/trek/73-fx-2013-hybrid-bike-ec040356#features but they have put some real crap on that. My advice is that if you want to go road don't hold back and just go for it immediately.

Can get some really good deals on great bikes especially with C2W but I'd hold off until late next month or early December when the real reductions will be in play. From what I have seen you can basically get a £1000 bike purchased interest free and in installments for around £600 + final sale fee.

Like a car you basically lose 20% as soon as you buy a new bike however if you get a coveted make it will hold it's value.

Planet X do, on paper, very good specced bikes.

If that is the Trek you have then it should not be £400 new & you are looking at £350 if you are lucky and "as new". Personally I wouldn't pay over £300 for that.

HTH - and hope you got it cheap!


----------



## CRVFR (17 Oct 2013)

Hi StuUngar
Yes, that's the bike I got, but it was a very good deal from my lbs, significantly less than the £475 sale price at Evans. I'm hoping I won't lose too much if I sell it prior to getting a 'decent' road bike. Can't really justify buying the road bike before selling the Trek as I've also recently bought a Marin MTB!


----------



## crazyjoe101 (22 Oct 2013)

I thought I'd post here rather than making a new thread.
I'm in the middle of purchasing a Trek 1500 2005 from @Sappho96 and provided it fits properly and all, I'm looking forward to having a drop bar road bike. Despite the issue of bad fit, I'm quite happy to really give it some juice on my Dad's flat bar road bike going downhill, and although I liked the 'feel' of a drop bar bike when @deptfordmarmoset let me borrow his, I just wasn't as confident. I assume this is just a matter of getting used to the new position? And is it as easy to slam the anchors on with practice?


----------



## Archie_tect (23 Oct 2013)

When I voted on this thread I had just bought a Giant hybrid and my old Dawes 'racer' was in bits in the garage... now I have a Specialized Secteur Comp and the Dawes is back working properly for day to day and my hybrid has ben adapted for MrsA_T to use with a shorter stem and a new saddle.


----------



## Sappho96 (23 Oct 2013)

tbh joe i am not as confident descending on a road bike - ask doodah about my puny-ness on the 'cote de celles'! try feathering the brakes all the way down, not just slamming them on! but it does also come with practice. btw hope the bike fits


----------



## DooDah (28 Oct 2013)

Sappho96 said:


> tbh joe i am not as confident descending on a road bike - ask doodah about my puny-ness on the 'cote de celles'! try feathering the brakes all the way down, not just slamming them on! but it does also come with practice. btw hope the bike fits


"Feathering", I thought I say smoke coming from those brake pads


----------



## Sappho96 (28 Oct 2013)

DooDah said:


> "Feathering", I thought I say smoke coming from those brake pads



Should see me on mucklow's hill - enough smoke to send signals home, "help it's steep and i'm a weeny!"


----------



## crazyjoe101 (30 Oct 2013)

Yeah and by the looks of the brake pads (remember I had the whole lot apart) it seems you prefer the back brake. A lot :P. Assuming the pads are the same age that is.


----------



## Sappho96 (30 Oct 2013)

never even knew i should use the front one more!


----------



## crazyjoe101 (30 Oct 2013)

Sappho96 said:


> never even knew i should use the front one more!



Yeah, the back one's worn through and the front one could be out the packet .


----------



## Steve T (30 Oct 2013)

Been cycling semi-seriously for several years, was about to sell my road bike when out of the blue I had an email from an old mate regarding a long ride for our 50th's next year. Since then been flat out on the road bike and have bought a Specilized secteur which a great bike to ride. Silly thing is the guy who suggested the road bike ride next year hasn't even got delivery of his Giant Defy!


----------



## Doc333 (12 Dec 2013)

I was a mad keen MTB 18-years ago, but since those days I haven't done any cycling. A couple of weeks ago I went out and bought a road bike and am hoping to get fit again, and I have to say that I love cycling again. However the difference between my old downhill bars and the drop bars is huge and takes a lot of getting used to. I seem to spend most of my time, except when going fast downhill, on top of the bar or hoods. It means that steering is not as easy as I imagined it would be as my hands are closer together and even when I'm down on the drops the bar isn't as wide as my old MTB.


----------



## Prando (19 Dec 2013)

I moved from a hybrid to my first Carrera Virtuosa drop bar road bike some 3 years ago. This year I upgraded the carrerra to a defy 1...fantastic.

I 'suffer' from carpel tunnel and end up shaking out my one hand quite frequently during my typical 40 mile ride. I use an angled stem, extra gel gloves and tilt the bars. Nothing will really resolve the issue other than surgery (eventually)

Now, the drop bars do allow more options for differing hand positions. So my left hand is constantly on the move !!

PS I think I will sell the Virtuosa. Anyone interested :-))


----------



## Eagone (4 Jan 2014)

With the introduction of c2w I decided to get back into cycling, I've bought a hybrid specialized sirrus comp disc , ditched the golf clubs (cancelled my membership) and am getting out at weekend burning some calories. (And on the turbo during the week)

Being 5 stone overweight the hybrid gives me the confidence to wear the Lycra under some baggy shorts and a loose wind proof. 
I used to cycle many years ago and know the 5 stone will start to dwindle down, the bike is my best ever investment, a drop bar would have given me self conscious issues, although I have already planned a drop bar purchase when I reach my target.

Just need to move country now to get some better weather!


----------



## Richard F (15 Jan 2014)

Im waiting for the shop to call me to pick up my first road bike after owning a hybrid for two years. Just worried about balance and getting used to it 
Any experienced tips would be welcome 
Thanks 
Rich


----------



## inkd (17 Jan 2014)

Picked up my new Defy 3 a few days back and went out for a quick ride yesterday, I cant believe the difference. The geometry is going to take a while to get use to compared to my hybrid.


----------



## Piemanpaul (3 Feb 2014)

In the process of buying my first road bike, I'm currently on a hybrid, bought it virtually new from eBay from a guy who had a nasty crash on his previous bike and never got his confidence back.
I'm 44 and probably getting far too excited about owning a road bike. I too have cancelled the golf membership and the clubs are gathering dust in the garage, funny how this cycling lark gets you!!


----------



## Eagone (7 Feb 2014)

Piemanpaul said:


> In the process of buying my first road bike, I'm currently on a hybrid, bought it virtually new from eBay from a guy who had a nasty crash on his previous bike and never got his confidence back.
> I'm 44 and probably getting far too excited about owning a road bike. I too have cancelled the golf membership and the clubs are gathering dust in the garage, funny how this cycling lark gets you!!


 
I know - I've been asked to play golf for the past 3 weekends, and offered one corporate day all of which I've declined and gone cycling.


----------



## Bromptonaut (9 Feb 2014)

Apart from a step through shopper in my early teens my first proper bike was a 'racer' ( though I added mudguards/rack and treated it as a tourer). 

Next purchase was a Brompton and only then a flat bar 'urban' MTB.


----------



## Licramite (11 Feb 2014)

my hybred won't take drop bars so I put horns on facing downward which give a similiar riding position.


----------



## Billy Wizz (13 Mar 2014)

I just bought a Hybrid,i am already looking for a road bike to use at home,the hybrid has got me back into bikes,its been a while.


----------



## Licramite (14 Mar 2014)

and there are such sexy bikes about to - honest luv I'm looking at the bike!.
I keep lusting after them , but I couldn't justify it.


----------



## Cold Snail (2 Apr 2014)

I've restarted cycling with a Giant Escape Hybrid that has been great (but needed that gel cover, otherwise it would have never been used).






And a few weeks back, I went all retro with this Raleigh Magnum (sharing the same gel cover).






Back before I had a motorcycle licence and when I also had hair, I used to have a 1980's Raleigh Winner in this size (25"), I was looking for another of those, but this came up and all it needed was a rear brake cable, some brake blocks and a slight truing of the rear wheel. The 27 1 1/4 Schwalbe Marathon's were on it when I bought it.
I added the rack for my army backpacks, but it's coming off as the centre pull brakes don't leave much room, so I'll have to find somewhere else to store my stuff.


As for the riding difference, the hybrid will make it uphill in it's comedy first gear, but I've had to bail on the similar hills on the racer. On the flat, the racer feels more faster to ride, but on downhills, I would prefer to be on the hybrid as the steering is a bit twitchy on the racer as the upper brake levers only work about 2/3 on, so I have to be lent over the front to cover the brakes and it's still a bit odd at the moment.


----------



## Jenjam (6 Apr 2014)

doyler78 said:


> I asked the question because this was exactly where I started. When I started cycling 4 years ago everyone told me to get a racer however I just thought they looked strange and awkward and that I would be too slow on them and embarrass myself on it. If I had a flat bar at least I could say well they are all aero
> 
> A couple of years after it as I had got much more confident in my cycling and started to find performance gains harder to come by I started to wish I had gone down the drop bar bike though I would always deny that to anyone that recommended them before
> 
> ...




I started cycling with my partner last year having not ridden a bike for nearly 40 years. It was a struggle but I eventually got used to my hybrid which I named Jessica, and progressed on to buying a road bike last week. I sorely wish I hadn't as I just cannot get on with it. Apart from the handle bar thing, I just don't like the tiny tyres that im wobbling along on . 
Im going to keep trying as I spent £500 on this Broadman bike which was highly recommended to me, and just hope and pray for the best.


----------



## Cantcatchmyoldman (9 Apr 2014)

All depends on what you want/need. Flat bars for power and control, drop bars for the OPTION of speed and aerodynamics. Personally I own a full suspension for the mountains (flat bar) and a gravel road bike for the city/commute/long distance well everything really (drop bars with the extra brake levers). Don't be intimidated by drop bars they give you the option and they are making more and more bikes with the second set of brake levers. This gives you all the confidence in the world especially if your new to road bikes just like me. Besides theres no other feeling like flying threw traffic at a bazzilion miles an hour low on your bars, makes you feel cool. So rejoice my drop down brothers, say no to flat bars and long shirts, drop down on those bars and let the plumbers crack fly after all whatever is in front of you will soon be behind. If you get going too fast well come back up, use those second brake levers and remember you bought a hybrid for just such an occasion. To stay in control.

Signed Giant Revolt 2 best bike ever


----------



## morrisman (10 Apr 2014)

Just gone from a Dawes Kalahari Hybrid to a Giant Defy 2 and have so far reached the following conclusions:

Fast down hill I'm more confident on the hybrid as the Defy is twitchier (Dawes is ~35lb and the Defy ~18lb) but getting used to it
Up hill I prefer the Defy and have yet to run out of gears, but I find that really low gears kill my lungs before my legs give out. Today's ride may change this view!
On the flat it's the Defy every time
Still working out the set up of the Defy think the seat is now right and have flipped the stem for a more upright stance for the time being
Main comfort thing on the Defy is to wear gloves with no padding for some reason that I can't explain.


----------



## Big Nick (11 Apr 2014)

I've just bought a carbon road bike as I enjoy being out on my hybrid so much that I wanted to go further and faster although I'm still on the hybrid practicing clipless to try and lessen the chances of toppling over on my new bike!

I'm still totally in awe of how far I can now ride a bike having only got back on one in January, 10 miles doesn't even register now as exercise!

I've set myself a target of a 60 mile ride by August (currently doing 30-40) and a 100 miler by the end of the year although my main enemy is time not fitness with work, family etc taking up more than normal at the moment.


----------



## mrcunning (23 Apr 2014)

Cold Snail said:


> I've restarted cycling with a Giant Escape Hybrid that has been great (but needed that gel cover, otherwise it would have never been used).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrcunning (23 Apr 2014)

Im sorry mate,i cant stop laughing at the seat.have you got piles?..


----------



## mrcunning (23 Apr 2014)

I ride both to be fair,the flats are pretty similar to the drops for me now.


----------



## Ste pt1 (27 Apr 2014)

I started on a forme hybrid last year started of me buying a hybrid so I could go down the parks with my daughter after a fee weeks I started going out for my own 10-12 miles to beging with but gradually increased just picked up a cube peloton race last Thursday and I've not been out on her yet due to work but I'll be out in a few hours today


----------



## Sassy14 (11 May 2014)

I started off on a Raleigh MTB doing a few miles with hubby years ago. Dragged it out of the garage at the beginning of last year and did a few miles and had to have a new bike. That's when I got my hybrid and before I knew it I'd joined a ladies cycle group and was cycing all over the place. This year I had to have a road bike, call it a mid life crisis if you like. I'm in my 40's and I wanted to go further and faster, not go to the bingo!

So now I'm the proud owner of 3 bikes.


----------



## TigerT (17 May 2014)

When I started cycling regularly again 5 years ago, I got a cheap (and extremely heavy) Hybrid. Once I'd proved to myself that I would ride regularly I switched to a road bike. My road bike is now my bike of choice, I feel more confident on it and love the lightness and quality of it. However I've also just bought a better Hybrid (thanks Mr Taxman for billing me a lot less than I expected). 

For Solo rides when I'm going at my own speed, it's the road bike every time. However for casual cycling with groups of friends who enjoy the ride, but are a little less enthusiastic than me, then I'll take the hybrid. It's easier to ride slowly, good on the rougher cycle paths and I like the more upright position for chatting and being sociable while we ride.


----------



## burndust (17 May 2014)

cant ride flat bars anymore, much prefer drops and ride alot on the hoods


----------



## Acesand8s (22 May 2014)

Imo it depends on where you get pains. And i dont understand why it says, "drop bar bike/flat bar bike" there are 7 types of handle bars that are common, and none are perfectly speaific to a bike save BMX bars. You can have drop bars on a mountain bike, and flat bars on a road bike, and i have seen many examples of both. If you get wrist/elbow/shoulder pains you might want drop bars. For neck/back/hip pains a flat or riser or cruiser-type handle bar set up might be best. What bike frame you have doesnt limit this.


----------



## Slawek (28 May 2014)

I have been all my life riding 'normal' bikes. My last one, was a steel mountain bike, weighing 17.5 kg. I have bought it second hand some 7 years ago or so. Have done on it a lot of riding, including multi day trips. However, i have recently started using the bike to keep fit and improve my fitness only (so no panniers, mud guards etc.) and started looking for something new. Had no clue how I would feel on drop bar (and badly wanted to see) and so decided to rent one for one day. I know I could go to a LBS and perhaps had a test ride or something but I really wanted to spend few hours and cover some miles to see whether the first feeling would carry on during a 'normal' ride. So I rode for 2 hours, covered some 31 miles and I loved every single moment of it... it was a trek 1.1 which I'm told has more 'relaxed' position rather than more racier / aggressive. I found that when I'm not down there on drop bar, my riding position is quite similar to how I'm on my MTB right now anyway.

So, cannot wait for my first road bike and as long as the ride is on the road, I would not contemplate using flat bar at all any longer.


----------



## michaelm1968 (8 Jun 2014)

ive just changed from a specialized crosstrail to Giant defy road bike, ive just done 2x 30 milers on the new bike and my left elbow is sore constantly thru the ride which in turn leaves my left hand with pins and needles. Any ideas?


----------



## whoosh (9 Jun 2014)

I have got a Planet X Pro Carbon last week to use as well as my Boardman Hybrid
Did a quick 21 miler after breakfast yesterday (well, quick for me) on the Boardman hybrid it was 20.5 miles @ avg 12.3mph, onthe PX it was @ avg 13.3 and I was not as tired when I got back, 700ft of ascent
Things that I am getting used to:
Quick steering - and a bit of wobbling when changing hand position
Brakes being in a "funny place"
V rather than disc
I think I need a smaller ring at the front, or some bigger ones at the back for them proper hills
8Kg vs 12 Kg
Surprisingly it's not as bumpy as I thought - 23mm slicks vs 38mm tread hardtail

I'm still terrified of having a falling over incident though


----------



## David Higson (16 Jun 2014)

After years of owning and riding a Peugeot mountain bike with straight handlebars, I switched to riding bikes with "North Road" handlebars. They're far more comfortable with a more relaxed riding position for the back and less pressure on the hands.


----------



## Craig Walker (22 Jun 2014)

I spent a lot of time riding a friends hybrid before taking the plunge and getting my own bike. I decided to go to a drop bar, took me a little while to get used to the different riding position, gear change and breaking. Same as everything you get used to it


----------



## Coggy (23 Jun 2014)

This thread has just taken me back 30 or so years. 

I had a "racer" back in 1981 as an 11 year old. In reality what I would call a tourer now. Had a rack and dymo (?) lights and as well as usual brake levers also had a horizontal bar connected to brake lever so you could ride sitting up and still pull brakes. 

And then I remembered my London to Southend and London to Brighton completed in 1988 on my brothers "proper" racing bike. 

The Raleigh Milk Race Special !


----------



## Enis Baysal (25 Jun 2014)

I'll be purchasing my 1st Road Bike very soon and im unbelievably excited^^! Boardman Carbon Race Team.. currently ride a Giant FCR3.. im most looking forward to see if i can feel the big weight difference in the ride! 11.6kg-8.6!!


----------



## cassavant89 (30 Jun 2014)

Hey everyone - n00b here to both these forums as well as biking in general. Before last summer, I hadn't ridden a bike since I was 16 on my Haro Shredder. But after riding an old cheapie for a bit, I splurged and purchased a Surly Cross-Check, a "do everything" bike recommended after scouring the net and speaking with my local bike shop. 







That brings me here...

I've put on about 100-120 miles since last September, about 20 of them just this past week. While I like the bike, I'm REALLY sore in my neck after riding more than 8-10 miles. It's so bad that it actually prevents me from riding as often as I'd like to and has me wondering if I made the right purchase. It takes me at least a full day or two to start feeling right and sleeping well. I have chronic back issues stemming from a prior hobby (demolition derbies) and wonder if cycling isn't surfacing these issues more so.

I love biking and really want to do more of it. Am I crazy to consider selling the cross-check in favor of something different? If I'd classify my riding, I'd say it's a combo of pavement and gravel with some off-road mixed in. I'd like to try some trail riding at some point as well, so I'd really like something that I can do everything with.

Is it the cross-check itself, or is it the drop bars that are leading to my riding discomfort? Would I be better off with something like a Surly Ogre or Troll? Would it make sense to try putting different bars on the cross-check, or is it the frame and reach on the cross-check that's the real issue?


----------



## Stormbringer (30 Jun 2014)

Just bought a drop bar bike ,my first for over 40 years havening used flat bars since then .


----------



## Mark1978 (14 Jul 2014)

Just went from a GT Transeo 3.0 hybrid to a Raleigh SP Comp full carbon with drop bars. The difference is out of this world if you ask me. Wish i'd gone straight onto the drops  Added an average of 2.5mph to my speed.


----------



## Jordon Brooker (16 Jul 2014)

HJ said:


> I went the other way from a bike with dropped bars to a flat bar hybrid, which suits my current needs very well...



Same as me. Tried a dropped bar bike and didn't find it right for me. Picked up a hybrid and was all good from then.


----------



## Lincov (20 Jul 2014)

Started with a mtb BSO I'd had languishing in the garage for years, quickly upgraded to a mid-range hybrid, then 9 months later decided I needed a road bike in my collection! The hybrid is firmly my second favourite bike now, though I still use it to get to work, pub etc.


----------



## Boo (22 Jul 2014)

Back in April, as part of the_ 'Get Boo to be less of a porker'_ programme, I treated myself to a Spesh Hybrid. And lovely it is too.
"Oh ho!" said some of my already-cycling web acquaintances. "Give it six months and you'll wish you'd bought a road bike!"
I scoffed in their general direction. This is all the bike I'll ever want.

See my stylish yellow panniers, which mean I do most of the local shopping on two wheels rather than four.
See my comfortable, upright riding position, giving a commanding view of the road. And quite a lot of wind resistance...
See me whizzing along the lanes. Getting overtaken by lycra-clad types, hunched over the drops...
See me watching the Tour de France!
See me looking at all the websites for road bikes...

_Darn! _ How did that happen?

With a house move imminent, much as I'd like an n+1, it's not going to happen for a little while, but there's no harm in being prepared.
I'd assumed that when the time came, I'd just pop along to the shop du bicyclette (probably back to Evans - service has been great) and look for something the right size, the right price and in a swish colour scheme.

However, after reading this month's Cycling Active, I now have some doubts.
A young lady, after riding hybrid for some years, switched to a road bike, and suffered a great deal from aches, pains and general not-having-a-good-time. In the end she went for a professional bike fit, which, combined with various exercises, has helped a bit.

Is there that much difference between riding flat bar and a road bike? And is there anything exercise-wise you can do to prepare for it?
And is paying £200 for a two hour bike fit session crazy, or worthwhile?

Any thoughts welcome.

Cheers!

Boo


----------



## KneesUp (22 Jul 2014)

Boo said:


> Back in April, as part of the_ 'Get Boo to be less of a porker'_ programme, I treated myself to a Spesh Hybrid. And lovely it is too.
> "Oh ho!" said some of my already-cycling web acquaintances. "Give it six months and you'll wish you'd bought a road bike!"
> I scoffed in their general direction. This is all the bike I'll ever want.
> 
> ...


Well you could spend that £200 on making your hybrid into a drop-bar bike to find out how it pans out for you. And if you like it not at all, you can sell the parts and get most if it back, thus making it cheaper than the bike fit. And if you like it a bit you can keep it as it is for mucking about on tow paths and things and buy a road bike later - and if you love it you can just ride it, and perhaps get some different wheels.

Your main expense will be some way of changing gear - I've gone for second-hand bar end shifters at £25 because I like them and I already had brake levers.


----------



## Archie_tect (22 Jul 2014)

Since I voted, I have now have 2 drop bars, one hybrid which Mrs A_T has adopted and one hybrid tandem... n+3!


----------



## vickster (22 Jul 2014)

@Boo there's no point really paying for a bike fit until you actually have the road bike as they fit you to your bike, I had a retul fit and don't think you could easily transpose the measurements from hybrid (Crosstrail, i.e. more MTB or Sirrus i.e. more relaxed road). 

Have a play with the set up yourself if having issues only when cycling...if you have problems off the bike too, medical help may be required (i.e. a physio)

Get into the habit of warming up and stretching when done (and indeed every day) - stretch everything including glutes, ITB, back, shoulders etc not just legs (for legs, calves, quads and especially hamstrings).

I'd say the bike fit helps but it's certainly not cured my ails, physio, stretching, and *less cycling *are helping here (I basically overdid it coming back from injury  )

I started with flat bars, now I have one flat bar commuter / shopper and two roadbikes


----------



## Boo (22 Jul 2014)

Cheers!
At the moment, things are ok. My right hand does go to sleep and then I have to shake out the pins and needles, but I'm pretty sure it's because I lean too heavily on the bars.
And I have a similar problem with 'little Boo', because I find myself shuffling forward on the saddle. As long as I say to myself every 2 mins 'Sit further back!', I'm ok.

I was just assuming that the only difference between a hybrid and a road bike was different handlebars / goes faster, but the article suggested that you need to develop a whole new posture and so forth.
I certainly wouldn't want to get rid of the Sirrus. Any road bike would be _as well as_, not _instead of_.

First world problems, eh?


----------



## vickster (22 Jul 2014)

Why not put the saddle back a bit?


----------



## Boo (22 Jul 2014)

That would make it worse, not better, wouldn't it? Might try shifting it forward an inch or two.

Good thinking, Batman!


----------



## Dark46 (26 Jul 2014)

I've got a Boardman Hybrid at the mo, as originally the plan was to ride to work . But I hadn't on planned of enjoying it so much and wanting to do more. 
Now I've joined a cycling club and the urge to get a road bike is growing ! Just the lack of funds is the only thing stopping me lol


----------



## Jhey (29 Jul 2014)

I got my Specialized Sirrus Elite about 2 months ago for commuting to work, I love it and even done the London to Brighton night ride for the first time and trying to push myself on my days off to beat my times & cycle further, I do wish now I got a bike with drop bars but I do love this bike, it's smooth and lightweight, my next bike will 100% be a road bike, getting married next year so saving for that at the moment


----------



## ribside (3 Aug 2014)

Can you buy clip-on or drop bar extensions for flat bar hybrids?






doyler78 said:


> So often we see people who come on the forums here who are complete beginners, at least during adulthood, who are looking for a new bike. Often they feel intimidated by drop bars thinking that they aren't good enough for one or just think they look strange. They then set their mind on a hybrid or flat bar road bike.
> 
> Just wondering about those people that first bought a hybrid/flat bar road bike and how many of them have since converted to a drop bar version (for the purposes of the poll anything which isn't a drop bar counts as a hybrid ie slicked up moutain bikes, etc which are used primarily on road or towpaths - no mountain biking country included as that takes a much more specialised bike)


----------



## Roadhump (5 Aug 2014)

I have a Specialized Sirrus Pro which I bought about 18 months ago and have done over 4,000 miles on it. Although I love this hybrid / flat bar road bike, I have developed tennis elbow which has been bothering me since before Christmas - I have a steroid injection at the doctor's but it didn't help. It is in my weaker arm (left) so I can only think that it is cycling that has caused it. A bit if research suggests that tennis elbow can be caused by cycling and as I tend to lean on the bars with locked out arms I thought changing to a drop bar bike might help. However, I thought rather than buying a new bike, I might change the bars on my current one but rather than dropped bars I was thinking of some of those multi position ones. I was wondering if anyone here might have some experience of them.


----------



## dr snuggles (11 Aug 2014)

I used to have a similar problem and I have a sirrus. I have to admit I hadn't noticed until now but it appears to be gone since I bought a road bike and a tri cross, both having drops. Never use my sirrus apart from the annual week long tour now. 
I was always recommended not to put drops on the sirrus when I asked. The geometry isn't really suitable apparently.


----------



## Roadhump (11 Aug 2014)

dr snuggles said:


> I used to have a similar problem and I have a sirrus. I have to admit I hadn't noticed until now but it appears to be gone since I bought a road bike and a tri cross, both having drops. Never use my sirrus apart from the annual week long tour now.
> I was always recommended not to put drops on the sirrus when I asked. The geometry isn't really suitable apparently.


When I have researched this via Google, several people have attributed tennis elbow to riding a hybrid bike that wasn't set up ideally for them. Problem is, although you can set up a saddle to the rider's height I don't know how you would set a bike up to avoid tennis elbow. I think it is caused by having your arms in a locked rigid position.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Aug 2014)

Roadhump said:


> When I have researched this via Google, several people have attributed tennis elbow to riding a hybrid bike that wasn't set up ideally for them. Problem is, although you can set up a saddle to the rider's height I don't know how you would set a bike up to avoid tennis elbow. *I think it is caused by having your arms in a locked rigid position.*



This.


----------



## Moe (16 Aug 2014)

I have gone down the mountain bike road, but I have replaced the tyres and put on a column stem (?) so I think I now have an in sort hybrid. I would love to try a drop bar road bike but at the moment, I am stuck with what I have! I have a year to decide what I want to do!


----------



## Jonathanbrsc (17 Aug 2014)

I bought a cyclocross bike, like a roadbike but really durable, I'm impressed with it but it does count as drop bar I guess as it has them


----------



## jowwy (19 Aug 2014)

ribside said:


> Can you buy clip-on or drop bar extensions for flat bar hybrids?


Yes you can from inov8 - I have them on my 29er


----------



## Wilf76 (14 Sep 2014)

I went the other way, started serious riding MANY years ago on a Phillips Tourer with drop bars, (Nearly everything back in the 50s had drops) now coming back after a long gap (So I can claim to be a beginner again) with a hybrid with straight bars to see how I get on.


----------



## chasb441 (16 Sep 2014)

Been on an MTB for a few years (Strictly Amateur) but wanted to try a road bike. Took the plunge and got a brand new Trek 7.7 FX Duotrap (2015) which is a hybrid and is great for myself being more senior in years and do suffer with back problems etc. Done quite a few miles so far but I'm still 'tweaking' various things. Just upgraded the wheels for winter and fitted mudguards. Wheels = Fulcrum Racing 3 with Continental GatorSkin Road Tyres, Mudguards = SKS. So a work in progress!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (20 Sep 2014)

chasb441 said:


> Been on an MTB for a few years (Strictly Amateur) but wanted to try a road bike. Took the plunge and got a brand new Trek 7.7 FX Duotrap (2015) which is a hybrid and is great for myself being more senior in years and do suffer with back problems etc. Done quite a few miles so far but I'm still 'tweaking' various things. Just upgraded the wheels for winter and fitted mudguards. Wheels = Fulcrum Racing 3 with Continental GatorSkin Road Tyres, Mudguards = SKS. So a work in progress!



Would be an ideal bike for me if fitted with some nice disc brakes.


----------



## bloodlett (29 Sep 2014)

my first adult bike a hybrid is due to be delivered this week last time I was on a bike we called them 10 speeds  I can't ride in a aggressive posture or I would of got a drop bar


----------



## rd83 (1 Oct 2014)

Hybrid first (Trek 7.2) but now have a drop bar (Felt F85) in the stable too. Before these I had a mountain bike (Fuji Nevada) but never went near a mountain. Great bike it was though and I had it on slicks.


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Oct 2014)

At it again, I've changed from Cannondale H-600 to Fuji Series IV Tourer.






The Fuji now has a longer stem(Nitto Technomic) and a few more miles. A good bike, well worth the many fettling sessions


----------



## mjr (27 Oct 2014)

David Higson said:


> After years of owning and riding a Peugeot mountain bike with straight handlebars, I switched to riding bikes with "North Road" handlebars. They're far more comfortable with a more relaxed riding position for the back and less pressure on the hands.


Yeah, why do North Road and Porter bars seem almost completely absent from this discussion? Why aren't they options in the poll? They give the best of both worlds in hand positions, they're available in both flat and road diameters (so no replacing your whole brake/shifter/mountings set unless you want to) and can be fitted in various positions (high/low, flat/sloped, regular/inverted, regular/flipped) for a range of situations. They're classic bars for good reason!


----------



## steve33 (8 Nov 2014)

Started on a hybrid flat bar now on a drop bar touring bike


----------



## Moe (17 Nov 2014)

i bought a mountain bike from our local bike shop. To say the least, I was very unimpressed with the service I got from them! I always try to use local shops to support them but will never buy a bike from them again! Moonglu........you should be ashamed of yourselves!!
Anyway, I digress..... I only had the bike a couple of months when I decided I wanted a road bike. I have saved hard and finally got my first road bike last week!! I bought it from Wiggle which is internet based, yes, maybe a mistake in some peoples opinions but it's done now. I need a few tweaks (shorter stem and fitting it myself) but I can deal with that. It's also not the most fantastic of bikes but it's what I could afford and so far, I am well chuffed with it!!


----------



## Red17 (17 Nov 2014)

I've been working on the n+1 principle

Started on a hybrid before switching to a road bike for my commute. Then switched back to a hybrid for commuting , and a mountain bike for playing at the weekend.

Road bike doesn't get much use these days - went out on it for a short ride last weekend and hated the way it was slithering about - am much happier on the mountain bike and hybrid at the moment.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (17 Nov 2014)

Red17 said:


> I've been working on the n+1 principle
> 
> Started on a hybrid before switching to a road bike for my commute. Then switched back to a hybrid for commuting , and a mountain bike for playing at the weekend.
> 
> Road bike doesn't get much use these days - went out on it for a short ride last weekend and hated the way it was slithering about - am much happier on the mountain bike and hybrid at the moment.



+.1 I maybe wouldn't go as far as hate the way a roadie feels but I'm happier with a more armchair ride right now. horses for courses I guess, no clipless pedals on anything I ride regularly either at the mo.


----------



## Dirk (24 Nov 2014)

I started off with a hybrid which I used for commuting and general leisure riding.
I have since bought 2 road bikes.


----------



## sannesley (24 Nov 2014)

Started out with a hybrid this summer past as I was cautious about "embracing the lycra" which seems to go with road cycling. I've now gotten over that and a Giant Defy 3 2015 is on order from my LBS.


----------



## Scotty1991 (26 Nov 2014)

Making the change from hybrid to a roadie was the best thing i have done with cycling, i feel it is so much more comfortable. The road bikes all have a nice look about them (Not saying hybrids look bad as they are also nice!) . Need for speed!


----------



## dee.jay (29 Nov 2014)

I decided this week that I want to try the n+1 and buy myself a very decent bike next year. I only really ride on cycle paths and roads so I think I can get away with a road bike for the pleasure rides - and keep the hybrid purely for commuting as I take clothes etc. I'll save up and buy myself a very nice one as a treat next year 

OR

I would really like a Cotic Escapade. You can do pretty much anything you want with those....


----------



## annirak (18 Dec 2014)

I started with a hybrid, moved to another country, bought another hybrid, got into endurance cycling and decided I wanted something more suited to it. I was drawn to road bikes because of the lower aerodynamic resistance and the additional hand positions.

I bought a cheap roadbike to try out dropbars and see if I really liked them. I decided that roadbikes work really well for me, but then I trashed my bike in a bike-vs-car accident, so I'm back to the hybrid until I can settle on (and afford) a new road bike.


----------



## MattDB (23 Jan 2015)

I went in to a shop for a road bike but was talked out of it and came out with a Hybrid - loved it but sold and went with a road bike recently as nearly exclusively using on tarmac. Looking back I'm not totally sure of the advantages but here's some thoughts.

What I like:
Feel faster and like I can pick up speed more rapidly
Feel like I'm more 'serious' and can get away with wearing lycra
I think when I stand up I'm in a better position for hill climbs
A previous wrist injury used to flare up with straight bars, dropped bars have completely sorted this.
Thinner wheels for less rolling resistance
STI shifters

What I'm not so sure about:
I recently found a short cut on a cycle path - hard surface with some gravel - saves time but my bike doesn't like
Together with sitting in an office all day, I don't think it's done a lot for my back.
Less space for things like pannier racks and mudguards (I know this is possible and I've got Krud MK2's on my wheels but there's not as much choice)
Feel like being lower down I'm less visible to other road users.

That's all I can think of at the moment.


----------



## BigAl68 (23 Jan 2015)

Stated with a hybrid with hub gears about 7 years ago. I then started commuting daily to Bristol about 4 years ago when I moved from Bristol to Bath. I got my first road bike a trek 1.5 soon after and since have increased this to include a planet x rt58 last year and I am now building a steel 80s British Road bike for high days and holidays. I don't think I would go back to flat bars now but the hybrid is still sat there needed a good overhaul so never say never.


----------



## annirak (23 Jan 2015)

MattDB said:


> Thinner wheels for less rolling resistance


Thinner wheels increase rolling resistance, but decrease aerodynamic resistance.


----------



## MattDB (24 Jan 2015)

annirak said:


> Thinner wheels increase rolling resistance, but decrease aerodynamic resistance.



My bad


----------



## shadow master (24 Jan 2015)

MattDB said:


> My bad


Only at identical pressures,thinner tyres take higher pressure so thats when they have the aero and rolling advantage,however high pressures fatigue riders through road vibrations.....All of this is totally irrelevant to most people.because you as the rider are the air problem about 90% of it in fact....road bike wins again head down ass up kids!


----------



## outofbreath65 (1 Feb 2015)

I used to ride with flats but i find the dropped bar gives me a different riding position, i still prefer to sit "upright" though as i can see better.


----------



## Dave W (9 Feb 2015)

Went from a flat bar hybrid to a drop bar CX and after a year of fettling and trying to get comfy with it I've sold it and am going back to a flat bar hybrid.

I foolishly listened to everyone who said drop bars were comfier without trying a drop bar bike properly. They're not (for me) and I regret flogging my old hybrid now.


----------



## Cp40Carl (9 Feb 2015)

I went from a drop bar to a hybrid as I scared myself witless following my cycle chums when they went off road one day last summer!

Extra weight to hybrid but at least I can go pretty much anywhere now. Do miss my drop bars on the flat roads though, it was effortless cycling...


----------



## KneesUp (9 Feb 2015)

Dave W said:


> Went from a flat bar hybrid to a drop bar CX and after a year of fettling and trying to get comfy with it I've sold it and am going back to a flat bar hybrid.
> 
> I foolishly listened to everyone who said drop bars were comfier without trying a drop bar bike properly. They're not (for me) and I regret flogging my old hybrid now.


Your modern drop-bar bike has too much of a height difference between the seat and the bars for most people who haven't got a number pinned on but bike manufacturers imagine that we all want to look like 'racers'. A more old-fashioned geometry (or a bike described as a 'tourer') would probably have been more comfortable. It's taken me a while to get my drop-bar conversion so that it's comfy.



Cp40Carl said:


> I went from a drop bar to a hybrid as I scared myself witless following my cycle chums when they went off road one day last summer!
> 
> Extra weight to hybrid but at least I can go pretty much anywhere now. Do miss my drop bars on the flat roads though, it was effortless cycling...



Get some of these bad boys (image from SJS - I'm sure others sell them too)


----------



## Cp40Carl (9 Feb 2015)

Get some of these bad boys (image from SJS - I'm sure others sell them too)




[/QUOTE]

LOL!!! Now you're talkin'. Suppose cyclo-cross maybe the answer for me at some stage.

Classic find though but not sure about the lack of brakes when on the drops and going flat out though!


----------



## simongt (28 Feb 2015)

On my five bikes, I have two dropped and three straights, including a Brompton and a dual susser mountain bike, so for me it's a matter of what job the bike does. For local cycling around town etc., straights are fine, but for anything longer than about ten miles, drops, simply for the greater variety of hand positions available. I bought a cheap pair of bar ends for my street bike and cut them to half the length to make a pair of 'stubbies' to give more variety of hand positions, as they don't catch on things as much as full length ones; and it's a lot cheaper that buying ready made 'stubbies' - !


----------



## Drago (28 Feb 2015)

I've always had at least one drop bar bike since I Got my first racer in the seventies.


----------



## LouiseSJPP (12 Mar 2015)

I used a flat bar MTB on the road for ages, but never liked the bars, they put a strain on my wrists. I got a very old racer with drops, and it was much better, but the drops were enormous. It was very hard to reach the brakes from either being in the drops or on the tops. They were half way around the drop and it was always debatable when needing to brake whether to walk over to them or wait for a bus. Things came to a head when an old lady walked out in front of me without looking and I didn't have time to reach the damn brakes. I knocked her down. It wasn't my fault, but her hip was broken in the accident and I felt awful because if i'd had my flat bars, I could have avoided her. I ditched that bike and got a Giant Defy with a compact drop bar which is great, I can brake from the tops, the hoods or the drops, and change gear, too 

In use, I mainly cycle on the tops, with my wrists in a nice relaxed position. For sprinting, I drop down, as I do for planned hard braking and fast downhills: it's safer down there.


----------



## Dark46 (17 Mar 2015)

Ok I've sold the motorbike and bought a Orro Oxygen and now have a Boardman MX Comp and the new full carbon woohoo and now belong to 2 cycling clubs


----------



## Cyclist33 (27 Mar 2015)

Cp40Carl said:


> Get some of these bad boys (image from SJS - I'm sure others sell them too)



LOL!!! Now you're talkin'. Suppose cyclo-cross maybe the answer for me at some stage.

Classic find though but not sure about the lack of brakes when on the drops and going flat out though! [/QUOTE]

I've got a pair of those if anyone wants... Free except postage...


----------



## Cyclist33 (27 Mar 2015)

I was a flattie, tried a drop bar bike for six months, sold it, went back to flats, had a wonderful couple of years on a cannondale quick, it was as fast as the road bikes but you could flick on a pair of knobblies and hare around the trails on what was basically then a 29er without suspension. I regret selling it especially as @toeknee who bought it, sold it on a month later, but it was an economic decision that was right at the time and now I have two drop bar road bikes that are different sizes with different geometries but both fit me well and aren't uncomfortable. The main things I've learned about drop bar bikes are they can be tuned to your size and that you need to give time and effort to your body adapting to them. I hadn't done any stretching since school p.e. Classes but now I do a few stretches and press ups most days.

Your body and attitude is the main blocker to most physical constraints!


----------



## Sim2003 (14 Apr 2015)

I have used my Mongoose Crossway 100 (straight bar) for the past 2 years and it has served me well, 12miles 5 days a week .At the time I didn't know what to get so went with a cheapish Hybrid 300£ all in :- pannier, mudguards, lock, lights, helmet etc. This bike is now being used for me to test on and just dissasembled and a back up . 

Just got me a lovely dropped bar Trek 520 disc and done my first week on it . Bloody hell my legs did hurt from it for the first few days, I didn't know I had those extra muscles in my legs lol. I was a little unsteady on the balance for the first ride out and a little cautious on stopping and starting effectively. 5 days in now and I have to say I am loving it the drop bar gives you more options for comfort and also the ability to give yourself that extra ummpf to get you home. I have also found I can actually Balance at traffic for a longer time with no feet on ground . Im a fat guy too. 

My advise to anyone that is unsure is to just give it a go. You may be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## McBrian (14 Apr 2015)

Been riding a Claud Butler hybrid with straight bars with short bar ends for the last year, I like it a lot, feels safe and good for the road or trails but it's a monstrously heavy thing even without the rack and carrier.

I've just taken delivery of a Synapse 105 Disc, didn't feel too safe for the first few miles, a lot different in the handling, it's going to take me a while to get used to the drops (if I ever do), especially hard braking and I've also learned that my back and bum is not as supple as they used to be :-)


----------



## jim55 (15 Apr 2015)

I've got a pair of those if anyone wants... Free except postage...[/QUOTE]
I was actually thinking of adding these to a flat bar I've got , il b doing a wee mini tour shortly and the bike is good but I'd imagine I'd want drops to change grip , can I have them ,do they just fit over reg flat bars


----------



## Cyclist33 (15 Apr 2015)

jim55 said:


> I've got a pair of those if anyone wants... Free except postage...


I was actually thinking of adding these to a flat bar I've got , il b doing a wee mini tour shortly and the bike is good but I'd imagine I'd want drops to change grip , can I have them ,do they just fit over reg flat bars[/QUOTE]
ive never tried them but i think so!


----------



## Tojo (15 Apr 2015)

doyler78 said:


> Perhaps the clue is in during adulthood. This is aimed at adults who have taken up cycling later in life. We don't get many beginners on here who are 10




I've just looked at this thread, I think I'll just unwatch it ( no offence meant ) as I don't really know anything else but drop bars, as my Dad was a keen cyclist and wouldn't let me have other bikes when everyone had the likes of Choppers, I was taken to the LBS to get my Sun racer when I was about 8yrs old, I must admit I never looked back after that, as I got a made to measure frame from the same shop when I was 15, so I will duck ot of rhis thread as I cannot get away with flat bars unless they are on a MTB.......


----------



## Wetdog (27 Apr 2015)

I bought a Specilized Tri Cross as my first Bike last year and thought it was a good ride. At the weekend I obtained a Cannondale Road Bike and wow what a difference. I know it's not the drop bar v flat bar what this thread is about, but more about how good a road bike is v a tri cross or even a full blown mountain bike.
It's superb :-)

Mick


----------



## davyboy (6 May 2015)

I started riding with a Merida speeder 3 flat bar bike, but had to many aches and pains on longish rides.Changed to a Giant Defy dropped bar best move I ever made.Just go for it.


----------



## BrynCP (31 May 2015)

I started with a flat bar hybrid: Giant Escape 2. I got up to doing 50 mile rides with that for 6 months.

I then switched to a road bike with drop bars: Felt Z85. I had aches and pains at first while adjusting, plus adjusting to the shifters and the feeling you can get going downhill you're about to go flying, but so glad I did! The different positions, being able to get low in the wind etc. can make a ride more comfortable and enjoyable and today I can spend much of a ride on the drops.

However, was starting with a hybrid a waste of money? No, because had I started with the road bike, those aches and pains will have put me off probably. I still have the hybrid, it's good if the road bike is being repaired.


----------



## Willo54 (1 Jun 2015)

Hi Doyler
I'm going through the same process, but am a bit further down the line. Just got my new drop handle bike at the weekend and will use my hybrid as a winter bike. What are you thinking of buying?


----------



## digit (28 Jun 2015)

I didn't vote, I started riding bikes as a kid with only hand-me-downs from by older brother, all had drops.
After a 40 year break from riding my current bike has flat bars. Not comfortable for me, I have tried adjusting them but
still doesn't feel right. Drops give you more options for hand/wrist position/angle which I think helps to alleviate cramp
and strain on your wrists.

Cheers
Digit


----------



## steve50 (5 Jul 2015)

both my current bikes are flat bar, I have tried drop and once i got used to the "heads up" riding position I enjoyed it, the only issue I had is the bike only had 14 gears and I really struggled on the hills. The issue I have is finding a road bike with enough gearing to get up the hilly roads local to me at a price I can afford. I have to justify to myself and her indoors spending ££££'s on a bicycle.


----------



## zee90 (10 Jul 2015)

Seems like mostly are using hybrid bike like me. Ever since I use bike, I've never use a drop bar. Maybe because since I was a kid my father always bought me the hybrid one and I already feel so comfortable using it.


----------



## Tojo (12 Jul 2015)

I prefer a bike with drop bars as I have nerve damage to my left arm at the elbow and neck/shoulder and have more options on grip change to relieve numbness and pins and needles as when I ride the left arm usually starts giving me problems always about 6.5 miles out.....


----------



## NorthernDave (19 Jul 2015)

I got back into cycling earlier this year after a 20 year break. As a kid I'd had several "racers" with drop bars, but the last bike I owned was a Raleigh Amazon MTB.
Fast forward to this February, and I bought a Boardman MX Sport Hybrid after looking at lots of different bikes.
I went for the hybrid as it offered a good balance of what I was was looking for, with the ability to go (pretty much) anywhere and I wasn't sure that an out and out road bike was for me.

I love that bike, have covered over 500 miles on it and still ride it regularly.

However, I wanted something faster, that I could build up to longer distances on and get some serious miles on. So when the Boardman Road Comp was on offer recently, with over £200 off, I took the plunge and bought a one.
It's so much faster and while I'm still getting used to it I can see me covering lots of miles on it. Riding on the drops is taking a bit of getting used to, it still feels very 'twitchy' compared to the hybrid ( but I suppose that should be expected), as are a few of the aches and pains due to the different riding position, but its a different riding experience to the hybrid.
I've been out on both bikes this weekend, for two different rides.
On the road bike I'd covered a good distance, set some PB's and improved my average speed.
On the hybrid I'd gone on and off road, nearly fallen off twice, got covered in mud and came back with a big silly grin on my face.
Both were fun in different ways and I'm glad that I'm fortunate enough to have both bikes.


----------



## marihino (28 Jul 2015)

My only bike is a BTwin Fit5, basically a road bike with flat bar. I definitely want to upgrade to drops, either by buying a new bike, or modifying this one, as that's the only thing I'm not very keen on about it.


----------



## AlanManley (25 Aug 2015)

I started cycling again 2 1/2 years ago. I had a full suspension mountain bike because I thought it looked cool. After 6 months of commuting it was killing me so I went throught the CycleToWork Scheme and got a hybrid (as like others mainly as I didnt know if I would like a drop bar) I have now decided to take the plunge and am in the process of demoing and hopefully then purchasing a drop bar bike.


----------



## RegG (30 Aug 2015)

Both me and my partner had mountain bikes with flat bars, fitted with road tyres but as we got more into cycling we treated ourselves to road bikes (Giant Defy 0 and Liv Avail 1) with drops. I wasn't sure how we would take to them but we both love the bikes and wouldn't go back to flat bars/hybrids.


----------



## Total Longo (11 Sep 2015)

I had "racing" bikes as a teenager, inherited a mountain bike when my dad passed away ten years ago. I used to go out sparingly on the mountain bike, but i never really enjoyed it as the bike was so heavy. So i bought a hybrid (Specialized Sirrus Elite) for commuting and general riding in 2012, loved it, but eventually i wanted to go to the next stage and have recently bought a Specialized allez Sport. 
Easy enough to get used to the SPDs and cleats and once you do the difference is remarkable.


----------



## RichardB (16 Sep 2015)

NorthernDave said:


> I got back into cycling earlier this year after a 20 year break. As a kid I'd had several "racers" with drop bars, but the last bike I owned was a Raleigh Amazon MTB.


I still have mine! I had a 1990s Dawes Galaxy which I sold and got decent money for, but there didn't seem any point in selling the Amazon for £40 (what they were selling for on eBay) so I kept it. Now I am back into cycling again, I have treated it to the first proper clean and lube (probably the first proper service ever), new brake blocks, bearings, cables etc. It is still a really nice bike to ride, quite lively and with good gears, and the way it has survived 20+ years of neglect says it's pretty bombproof. I love it.


----------



## Sbudge (25 Sep 2015)

I started on standard flat bars and wanted to go to drops pretty quickly but an injury makes that too tricky. Managed to find a lovely compromise with a set of bull-horns using TT shifters. Bike otherwise is very much a drop-bar setup.


----------



## graham bowers (2 Oct 2015)

I've used MTB's and folders on and off for some 20 years but just got my first drop handlebar road bike. I'm still getting used to it and today was my 4th outing - I rode the vast majority of 35 Km in 90 minutes on the drops and found it quite comfortable. Bonus was it transferred weight off the saddle!
Graham


----------



## bonoeuf (4 Oct 2015)

I have had a drop bar bike and a mountain bike for as long as I can remember. I always preferred being a roadie. I left it alone for quite a few years due to feet problems; operations now seem to have fixed it. I wanted to get back into cycling. My first outing was on my mountain bike, mainly on disused railway lines with some road. Next trip was on my road bike with the drops. I hated it, I felt like I had very little control. Braking from the hoods scared me and my unfit belly size and lack of flexibility got in the way of the drop position. I did like the speed increase on the road. 
I have ordered a touring bike, with 700c wheels, 32mm tyres, flat bars. So a hybrid. I can ride the trails and the roads in comfort and for me, feeling more secure that I can stop. I am going to sell my drop bar road bike.


----------



## mjr (4 Oct 2015)

Don't rush into it @bonoeuf if you have the space to keep it. I still regret getting rid of my old road bike even though I didn't have the room and it was nothing special AFAIK


----------



## MattDB (10 Oct 2015)

I went from a Marin Fairfax hybrid to a felt f95. Slight downgrade component wise and I think I'm slower and less comfortable now. My Fairfax used to feel like it really pulled with every downstroke and I was using clips and straps rather than my current SPDs.

shoot that's made me sad. I want my Fairfax back but is it wrong to steal it back off my dad?


----------



## steve50 (12 Oct 2015)

steve50 said:


> both my current bikes are flat bar, I have tried drop and once i got used to the "heads up" riding position I enjoyed it, the only issue I had is the bike only had 14 gears and I really struggled on the hills. The issue I have is finding a road bike with enough gearing to get up the hilly roads local to me at a price I can afford. I have to justify to myself and her indoors spending ££££'s on a bicycle.



Well I now own a drop bar, I converted a hybrid to drop bar and enjoyed it so much that I made the leap to a "proper" road going drop bar Boardman, love the bike, the gearing is perfect and the bike fits me like a glove...........................no going back now!!!


----------



## steve50 (12 Oct 2015)

MattDB said:


> I went from a Marin Fairfax hybrid to a felt f95. Slight downgrade component wise and I think I'm slower and less comfortable now. My Fairfax used to feel like it really pulled with every downstroke and I was using clips and straps rather than my current SPDs.
> 
> shoot that's made me sad. I want my Fairfax back but is it wrong to steal it back off my dad?


Offer to swap with your dad.


----------



## MattDB (13 Oct 2015)

steve50 said:


> Offer to swap with your dad.


He's got a phobia of thin tyres.


----------



## Thursday guy (5 Nov 2015)

drop bars to me are far too uncomfortable to justify the relatively small gains in speed on my journeys


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Nov 2015)

An update: I used hybrid bicycles for the most bit of the last 2 summers, but traded them for a Raleigh Technium for speed and handling. The trail system near me has been greatly expanded. My commuter, also a 26" drop bar MTB conversion, has worked out well. 29" MTB, and the two three speeds have upright bars.


----------



## kelbel159 (15 Nov 2015)

I first started riding about 3 months ago, bought a cheap hybrid a's I didn't want to spend much incase I didn't enjoy riding. Loved it!
As with most people I didn't think a drop bar looked comfortable but soon made friends with a guy who has been riding for years and told me to try his wife's drop to see how I felt. I really liked it so went and bought a Carrera TDF.......having a few issues with getting the positioning right on this but still love the bike


----------



## Sixmile (14 Mar 2016)

When I started riding again a few years ago I was using a heavy GT Aggressor MTB almost always on the road. I bought a hybrid in April last year and have been munching up the miles. 

Only last week I bit the bullet, scratched the itch or whatever you want to call it and purchased my first road bike! I'll be keeping the hybrid for the family rides, trailer pulling and commuting. The roadie will be strictly for solo runs at nights and weekends. Watch this space!


----------



## redvision95 (14 Mar 2016)

Started out on a old clunker MTB. 
Moved to a Saracen hybrid a few months back then got a road bike not too long ago, loved it and sold the hybrid. 
For everyday riding I cant see myself riding a hybrid or MTB again.


----------



## Racheluk (22 Mar 2016)

Depends on where I'm riding.. old country roads with mud etc on the tarmac then I'm gonna stick to flat bars, I've got a lot more control if things go the way of the pear! For smooth clean roads then drops are better for me


----------



## CrackPuffin (1 Apr 2016)

I am all about the hybrid. Though I am all about the commuting. I could see the passion for a drop handle bike if I ever got into more hardcore cycling, but for my I like my upright vision bike, and cos I am tall more people see me.


----------



## BlackTrek73 (19 Apr 2016)

Just Start riding my old GT mountain bike that I purchased 23 years ago early this month. As I realized real fast that it wasn't the bike for me, I turned to a hybrid for fitness. I now have a Trek 7.3 and have really started to enjoy the sport of cycling. Being a big guy ( 6-4 inch & 297lbs) when I purchased the trek the idea was to loose weight and be a bit more fit. It's been about a month now and I am already down 13 lbs and riding a minimum of 10 miles per day. My average speed is right around 14.5 mph and have now been addicted to increasing speed & distance over time. 

So two questions I have....

1) what weight can a road bike hold?

2) when will my thighs & quads stop being so sore? I take a rest day once a week but I am not sure if it's normal for them to be sore every day or does it just take this long to get adjusted for the muscles? If so how long is long? Lol


----------



## danbhardy (23 Apr 2016)

I started off with mountain biking. I really enjoyed it! Until I had 2 offs in the space of 2 trips. My first was at gisburn Forrest where I came off and broke my nose and arm. The 2nd was when I got back on my mountain bike and went for a short ride, hit a big rock and rammed my goolies into the stem. At this point I decided to try road riding instead. 

So I bought a ridgeback hybrid, which was great. I did a fair few leisure miles on it, til it was hit by a car and the frame bent (am currently taking all the stuff off the frame and putting it on swmbo's 20 odd year old emmelle frame).

So then I got my merlin cycles bike and haven't looked back. It's amazing the advances they've made since the Raleigh Arena drop bar bike I had as a kid! I love the way it all feels and am looking forwards to my first decent ride on the London to Brighton in June


----------



## MattDB (28 Apr 2016)

after using a hybrid for several years I took the plunge and went road. After a fall I decided to go to MTB (didn't want to buy another hybrid and my dad is using it now) and I'm loving the MTB. I feel like it's a better position for me, I feel less vulnerable on the commute and I actually don't feel like I'm that much slower on it. The ONLY drawback is downhill and on the straights where I run out of gears but I love not being as worried about hitting potholes/cracks in the path. Saying that I've just dusted off my road bike after a seatpost clamp issue with the MTB and I still like it - I wonder if it would make a difference if I had a proper bike fit.


----------



## grellboy (1 May 2016)

danbhardy said:


> I started off with mountain biking. I really enjoyed it! Until I had 2 offs in the space of 2 trips. My first was at gisburn Forrest where I came off and broke my nose and arm. The 2nd was when I got back on my mountain bike and went for a short ride, hit a big rock and rammed my goolies into the stem. At this point I decided to try road riding instead.
> 
> So I bought a ridgeback hybrid, which was great. I did a fair few leisure miles on it, til it was hit by a car and the frame bent (am currently taking all the stuff off the frame and putting it on swmbo's 20 odd year old emmelle frame).
> 
> So then I got my merlin cycles bike and haven't looked back. It's amazing the advances they've made since the Raleigh Arena drop bar bike I had as a kid! I love the way it all feels and am looking forwards to my first decent ride on the London to Brighton in June


----------



## RudeNot2 (5 Jul 2016)

Over the last decade, I have gone from a couch potato to doing 100 miles over the Alps on a MTB, to doing L2P and most recently (June 2016) L2A on a hybrid. The time has come to move onto (/back to) a drop bar roadie Have done the pre signup for Etape Caledonia next year so looking to build up fitness / mileage on the new steed (TBA) before then Any suggestions for low cost / free group rides beforehand would be appreciated.


----------



## vickster (5 Jul 2016)

Look at your local CTC group. Or bike club membership isn't usually that much 
Or sky rides


----------



## mjr (6 Jul 2016)

www.ridesocial.co.uk may be the broadest listing of group rides at the moment?


----------



## RudeNot2 (6 Jul 2016)

Thanks folks :-)


----------



## Ronnie2478 (25 Jul 2016)

i converted from a heavy frame, chunky tyres Mountain Bike to a carbon frame Road Bike Hybrid. I Like the Flat Bar and feel comfortable as i am quite tall.


----------



## stoatsngroats (7 Aug 2016)

For my adult cycling, I started again in 2005 on a road bike, using it for 20 mile daily commutes and the L2B in 206 (3hr 45 m), then changed to a BSo full suss for £50. Changing jobs and work allowed me to get a lfat bar hybrid (stolen at the local station) a gents Tourer (flatbar), then a flatbar tandem! Following 4 years of local touring a change back to Carrera flatbar, and now, just this month a drop bar for commuting. The flatbar Carrera is now for sale, and I will stay with the road bike.


----------



## Johnno260 (11 Sep 2016)

I used to do martial arts for fitness, but due to injury I had to quit, I decided to cycle as it didn't aggravate my injury.

I tried a drop bar bike, but I couldn't get to grips with the riding position, I tried the hybrid and immediately felt more stable and safer, also being more upright I felt I had a better view of the road.

Also from a durability point of view it felt the better option as the roads near me are shocking, and have still cost me wheels and tyres on a hybrid.

I manage 20-25 mile rides on my hybrid fairly easily, and I am happy with the times.

I really want to try a drop bar again, as I want to do longer rides, I am not looking to compete I cycle for fun and fitness I just don't know if I can make the transition.

If I can continue increasing my road mileage with no adverse effects is it worth sticking with the hybrid?


----------



## mjr (12 Sep 2016)

Johnno260 said:


> I manage 20-25 mile rides on my hybrid fairly easily, and I am happy with the times.
> 
> I really want to try a drop bar again, as I want to do longer rides, I am not looking to compete I cycle for fun and fitness I just don't know if I can make the transition.
> 
> If I can continue increasing my road mileage with no adverse effects is it worth sticking with the hybrid?


As I'm sure I've written elsewhere, yes. If you want to make longer rides easier, there may be things you can do to make the hybrid roll more easily, be slightly lighter and offer a comfortable more aerodynamic position for those times you'd trade some of the view of the road for less wind resistance. However, I've done a slightly lumpy 100 miles on a hybrid (and a fairly flat 97) and it was comfortable enough - but a similar 100 on my Dutchie was more comfortable and a different 100 on an old road bike was easier.


----------



## Johnno260 (12 Sep 2016)

mjr said:


> As I'm sure I've written elsewhere, yes. If you want to make longer rides easier, there may be things you can do to make the hybrid roll more easily, be slightly lighter and offer a comfortable more aerodynamic position for those times you'd trade some of the view of the road for less wind resistance. However, I've done a slightly lumpy 100 miles on a hybrid (and a fairly flat 97) and it was comfortable enough - but a similar 100 on my Dutchie was more comfortable and a different 100 on an old road bike was easier.



Hi thanks for the reply, I had to replace my wheels due to pot hole damage, I spoke with the LBS and I had better wheels fitted that were lighter etc, also my brakes are getting changed for better/lighter options.

Is the other option to add a longer stem? so basically stretch myself out and making the reach longer? or bar ends?

Sorry for the questions I am new, also I thought it good to ask in case it helps others.


----------



## mjr (12 Sep 2016)

Johnno260 said:


> Is the other option to add a longer stem? so basically stretch myself out and making the reach longer? or bar ends?
> 
> Sorry for the questions I am new, also I thought it good to ask in case it helps others.


No need to apologise. Get low more than stretch out but the main thing is probably either bar ends, or swept/raked handlebars that offer a choice between sat up and stretched forwards, which might mean you want a new stem - my hybrid had an adjustable stem on it, which enabled lots of tweaking at no added cost. Most hybrids seem to have wide and fairly heavy riser bars on them.

Then the next best is probably simple weight-saving like switching what's currently fitted for no/lighter rack and no/lighter guards if possible.


----------



## Johnno260 (12 Sep 2016)

mjr said:


> No need to apologise. Get low more than stretch out but the main thing is probably either bar ends, or swept/raked handlebars that offer a choice between sat up and stretched forwards, which might mean you want a new stem - my hybrid had an adjustable stem on it, which enabled lots of tweaking at no added cost. Most hybrids seem to have wide and fairly heavy riser bars on them.
> 
> Then the next best is probably simple weight-saving like switching what's currently fitted for no/lighter rack and no/lighter guards if possible.


 
Fantastic thank you very much, I think mine has an adjustable stem, I would need to check, I will have a look at the other options you mentioned as well.


----------



## Kernow Cyclista (21 Sep 2016)

I resisted a drop handlebar bike for months after my hubby suggested it. I felt intimidated by the lower position and thought I might feel unstable. So we went to our LBS to try one out. The shop gave me a Trek Lexa SLX to ride and it was a complete revelation to me! Straightaway I felt stable, comfortable and safe. So... I bought it. Pretty soon I found I wasn't taking my hybrid out anymore so I sold it. That was a year ago and now I'm wondering about going fully carbon... with drop bars of course...


----------



## Velominati (22 Sep 2016)

I did decide to buy myself a hybrid bike but for some reason I walked out of the shop with a mountain bike, to me there isn't a great deal of difference. anyhow, I enjoy riding trails and canal paths etc. but after todays ride and all of the hazards that I encountered with mother nature, I'm seriously thinking about buying my first drop bar bike, I'm thinking that cyclocross looks like fun.


----------



## RobWard (1 Oct 2016)

Reading these comments have scared me a little to change to drops. I always had drops from about 15yrs old to 25yrs. Now after my 20yr gap, I'm on a hybrid. But WAS looking forward to the day of getting a drop bike lol


----------



## Johnno260 (1 Oct 2016)

RobWard said:


> Reading these comments have scared me a little to change to drops. I always had drops from about 15yrs old to 25yrs. Now after my 20yr gap, I'm on a hybrid. But WAS looking forward to the day of getting a drop bike lol



I have never had a dropped bar bike, but I am still getting one. 

After getting a Hybrid and catching the bug to ride I really want to get a bike with drops, long rides with the Hybrid I find harsh on the wrists even with bar ends (which I am not a fan of)

Give one a test ride and see how you feel.


----------



## RobWard (1 Oct 2016)

Johnno260 said:


> I have never had a dropped bar bike, but I am still getting one.
> 
> After getting a Hybrid and catching the bug to ride I really want to get a bike with drops, long rides with the Hybrid I find harsh on the wrists even with bar ends (which I am not a fan of)
> 
> Give one a test ride and see how you feel.



Yes, my wrist have been hurting today after my 20+ mile bike ride on the hybrid. But there again, So is the rest of my body! Lol


----------



## Johnno260 (1 Oct 2016)

RobWard said:


> Yes, my wrist have been hurting today after my 20+ mile bike ride on the hybrid. But there again, So is the rest of my body! Lol



haha I was the same, with regards to wrists check where your brake levers are positioned if you are bending the wrists back then it can lend to wrist pain. 

Also bar ends helped with some better grips, I got gloves with better padding it all helped. 

Don't let comments put you off with regards to getting a drop bar bike, Evans do test rides I think, failing that try the LBS and see if they're cool with you taking a bike for a whirl.


----------



## SuperHans123 (13 Oct 2016)

Been 'back' cycling for 3 and a half years.
Never owned (Or wanted) a drop bar bike as the riding position looks uncomfortable bent over double like that.
If anything, I have gone 'more hybrid' with yesterday's purchase of a Specialized Roll Elite.
Love the upright position.
Average trip around 20 miles, have been up to 55.
Love the fact that you are not restricted by terrain when on a hybrid.
Roadies..road runs out, turn around, go back the way you came skinny tyre boy.


----------



## GuyBoden (29 Oct 2016)

Your body weigh is distributed more evenly between the handle bars, pedals and saddle when using drop handle bar positions.

Your body weight is mainly on the saddle when using an upright position with flat handle bars.


----------



## mjr (29 Oct 2016)

GuyBoden said:


> Your body weigh is distributed more evenly between the handle bars, pedals and saddle when using drop handle bar positions.
> 
> Your body weight is mainly on the saddle when using an upright position with flat handle bars.


Do NOT put much weight on the bars, else you will be in a world of pain sooner or later. Most of the weight should be split between saddle and pedals.


----------



## SuperHans123 (30 Oct 2016)

GuyBoden said:


> Your body weigh is distributed more evenly between the handle bars, pedals and saddle when using drop handle bar positions.
> 
> Your body weight is mainly on the saddle when using an upright position with flat handle bars.


3 and half years of cycling and about 6 thousand or so miles and I still love my hybrid.
Will never, ever get a road bike, love having a view on the world and couldn't care less about speed etc


----------



## Lilliburlero (30 Oct 2016)

snertos999 said:


> Will never, ever get a road bike



Never say never


----------



## SuperHans123 (3 Dec 2016)

Lilliburlero said:


> Never say never


Think I would know by now if I would.
Dislike the whole ethos of it; seems to not focus on fun and enjoyment and more on putting your head down, dressing like a magic marker and beating Strava sectionals.
No ta. Would rather look at the view and enjoy myself.
Also, I prefer to cycle alone with my own thoughts at my own pace (Slow).
This would not fit with the roadie mentality.


----------



## gavroche (4 Dec 2016)

snertos999 said:


> Also, I prefer to cycle alone with my own thoughts at my own pace (Slow).
> .


That's what I always do and I ride a road bike. Don't do Strava either.


----------



## Grant Fondo (4 Dec 2016)

Bit of drop bar snobbery going on methinksnever had a flat bar hybrid myself but old mtb with twist grips has done me proud and bombproof. Some people are probably mixing up long distance 'countryside' road conditions with the travails of inner city riding.


----------



## vickster (4 Dec 2016)

snertos999 said:


> Think I would know by now if I would.
> Dislike the whole ethos of it; seems to not focus on fun and enjoyment and more on putting your head down, dressing like a magic marker and beating Strava sectionals.
> No ta. Would rather look at the view and enjoy myself.
> Also, I prefer to cycle alone with my own thoughts at my own pace (Slow).
> This would not fit with the roadie mentality.


Have you never encountered a drop bar tourer? Not all drop bar bikes are made of carbon and expensive components and electro whizzery and ridden by MAMILs

Did this yesterday, there was no speed involved at any point, all three of us women on drop bar bikes

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/monopoly-board-ride.210673/post-4583727

You would appear to be projecting your own stereotypes where they may not exist


----------



## SuperHans123 (4 Dec 2016)

vickster said:


> Have you never encountered a drop bar tourer? Not all drop bar bikes are made of carbon and expensive components and electro whizzery and ridden by MAMILs
> 
> Did this yesterday, there was no speed involved at any point, all three of us women on drop bar bikes
> 
> ...


Thanks for the free psychiatry session.
Did a circular around the Gower this morning. (Beautiful day)
Mooching down Vennaway Lane..three roadies approaching..my usual cheery 'Morning'..nothing, just blanked me, just lost in their own roadie world. (Lane is a little wider than two cars)
I just don't fancy being bent over double when I am doing something I enjoy when I have a choice not to.


----------



## mjr (4 Dec 2016)

snertos999 said:


> I just don't fancy being bent over double when I am doing something I enjoy when I have a choice not to.


It's a choice. Unless you get a quite aggressively- proportioned road bike, you wouldn't have to be bent double, although the option of getting down in the drops and lessening wind resistance would still be there. Even among drop bar bikes, there's a choice. It facilitates ways of riding - it doesn't dictate them.

Similarly, I was on the Dutch bike today, but I was leant forwards and hunkered down into the headwinds at a couple of points today. It's not as effective for that as a road bike, but it can still be done... Dutch tri bars


----------



## youngoldbloke (4 Dec 2016)

snertos999 said:


> I just don't fancy being bent over double when I am doing something I enjoy when I have a choice not to.


Common misconception about drop bars. The big advantage is the variety of positions available. Most leisure riders will spend very little time actually 'on the drops'. But they are there if you want to get in a more aerodynamic position. Choice is yours of course. I've ridden drop bar bikes for well over 50 years, and even after my recent hip replacement and a ban on bending too far I've stuck with the drops, temporarily raising the bars with the help of a steerer extension - and I'll be staying with dropped bars for the foreseeable future too


----------



## SuperHans123 (4 Dec 2016)

I have Ergon grips. 3 different riding positions possible.
Also, regardless of which one of the three I pick, I am always within fingers reach of brakes and gears without having to move my hands.
I have to ask, if roadies spend so much time 'On the hoods' where you have to move your hands to brake etc, why not just get a hybrid where you don't. Makes no sense to me.


----------



## KneesUp (4 Dec 2016)

You can brake from the hoods.


----------



## SuperHans123 (4 Dec 2016)

KneesUp said:


> You can brake from the hoods.


Granted but way way more leverage on a flat bar bike.
Google 'can't pull brakes from the hoods'
All roadies struggling with braking.
Sod that going down Kittle Hill on a wet day.


----------



## Alan O (4 Dec 2016)

snertos999 said:


> I have to ask, if roadies spend so much time 'On the hoods' where you have to move your hands to brake etc...


My cycling is mainly touring style - I'm not interested in going fast, and don't wear lycra (I did once accidentally buy a pair of socks that had lycra in them, but after sensitive therapy I managed to put the trauma behind me ).

And I'm always happy to say hello to other cyclists, whether they're riding anything from a butcher's bike to a featherlight carbon wonder.

I've mainly used drop bars all my cycling life, and it's just not true that you have to use the drops to brake. In fact, in most conditions I can brake just fine from on the hoods. I ride flat bar bikes too, and I'd say there's little difference between my control of brakes on drop hoods and my control using flats in most situations - the relative positions of my bum, head and hands, with a bike comfortably set up for me, is very similar in both cases.

Sure, there are people who find it difficult to brake well on the hoods, and those people should use different bars - but to assume it's a universal given is simply wrong.

In some situations, braking from the drop position is definitely better, but I also think it's better (for me, others will differ) than if I were braking on flats - the dropped body position and lower centre of gravity make me feel more stable. And though I'm not competitive, I find the drop position by far the best for powering up short hills (which I enjoy doing) and for the occasional fast downhill sprint (which I also enjoy).

I've tried various bars - I currently have butterfly bars on my tourer as a trial, and they have some very good points, though I probably won't keep them.

And I think that's what everyone should do - try the options, and it's for each of us to use what suits us best with our different body sizes and shapes and different balance, psychology, etc. It's plain wrong to assert that "These are my favourites, so everyone else is wrong".


----------



## SuperHans123 (5 Dec 2016)

To each his own Alan as you say.
I prefer the upright style and tend to sit down and plod up hills. As long as I make it to the top I'm happy enough.
I have no interest in aero dynamics or speed although when in the mood I'll ' have a go' and tend to average between 12-13mph.
As long as you are enjoying it, that's the main thing.
I still have that child like wonderment of getting to places under my own steam.


----------



## Alan O (5 Dec 2016)

snertos999 said:


> I have no interest in aero dynamics...


If you saw my body you'd know I don't either


----------



## SuperHans123 (5 Dec 2016)

Alan O said:


> If you saw my body you'd know I don't either


17 stone 6ft, aero dynamic properties of Roland from Grange Hill


----------



## youngoldbloke (5 Dec 2016)

KneesUp said:


> You can brake from the hoods.


Very true. 2 fingers usually sufficient, and of course you change gear from the hoods. No movement of hands required, just the finger/s.


----------



## KneesUp (5 Dec 2016)

youngoldbloke said:


> Very true. 2 fingers usually sufficient, and of course you change gear from the hoods. No movement of hands required, just the finger/s.


I have bar end shifters on one drop bar and down tube shifters on the other ...


----------



## youngoldbloke (5 Dec 2016)

I've DT levers on one, Campag shifters on another, and Shimano shifters on the others - so plenty of opportunity for my hands/fingers to be in the wrong position . Yes certainly do have to move my hands from the hoods when using the down tube levers - I should have said .... 'on most modern bikes you can change gear whilst on the hoods'


----------



## cyberknight (5 Dec 2016)

snertos999 said:


> Granted but way way more leverage on a flat bar bike.
> Google 'can't pull brakes from the hoods'
> All roadies struggling with braking.
> Sod that going down Kittle Hill on a wet day.


Not really , road brakes need less cable pull due to lever design , well set up caliper brakes are a match for cantis / v brakes.If your on about disc brakes then yes they have better braking in the wet but given the proliferation of disc brake road bikes these days ...................


----------



## SuperHans123 (5 Dec 2016)

When I grew up, I had various bikes from a Tomahawk to a Hawk Cycles 'Chopper' style bike like the one in the picture through to numerous BMX's (My real bike passion) then had a huge gap.
Bought a Mongoose Tyax (Average mountain bike) about 10 years ago to get to work and back and since restarting cycling in earnest 4 years ago, I have had 6 hybrids comprising 4 Specialized, a Boardman Pro and a few pub bikes.
One common thread runs through them all and that is the upright seating position which I love.
Also, I grew up in Townhill, possibly the roughest council estate in Swansea.
If you saw a road bike in my youth it was usually some brave soul 'passing through'
All there were were Choppers, Tomahawks, Budgies, Strikas, Bombers, all Raleigh BMX variants and the occasional Kuwahara and some crappy Johh Menzies BSOs that only just qualified as bikes.
It's what I know and love. (The Kuwahara in the picture I built up myself three years ago and still own and the grey Specialized is my current ride although I changed the seat to a 'normal' width Body Geometry one)


----------



## RoubaixCube (14 Dec 2016)

snertos999 said:


> 17 stone 6ft, aero dynamic properties of Roland from Grange Hill



I think there are quite a few of us in the same boat brother


----------



## Hopey (6 Jan 2017)

Had a flatbar roadbike, moved to drop bars last year. Apart from Mountain Biking, I would never go back.


----------



## Low Gear Guy (23 Feb 2017)

I've got both an MTB and a road bike. I don't have any issues in using either.

For longer and faster rides the drop bars are best. There is a choice of hand positions to use whilst riding. You can also get through narrower gaps if necessary.

I find the flat bars give a bit more control at low speed - handy for rough tracks.

Your own preference probably depends on what your are used to.


----------



## SuperHans123 (24 Feb 2017)

4 Years back cycling.
About 8500 miles.
All on a selection of hybrids.
Zero back pain.
Lovely comfy view of the world and much more fun than staring at an inch of tyre, scared you are going to be hit up the arse by some white van man simultaneously texting and vaping whilst you are trying to get KOM from Tesco Express to the kebab shop.


----------



## youngoldbloke (25 Feb 2017)

snertos999 said:


> 4 Years back cycling.
> About 8500 miles.
> All on a selection of hybrids.
> Zero back pain.
> Lovely comfy view of the world and much more fun than staring at an inch of tyre, *scared you are going to be hit up the arse by some white van man* simultaneously texting and vaping whilst you are trying to get KOM from Tesco Express to the kebab shop.



Hybrid or drop bar - makes no difference. Does it?


----------



## SuperHans123 (26 Feb 2017)

youngoldbloke said:


> Hybrid or drop bar - makes no difference. Does it?


Cycle paths my friend.
I can cycle around 33 miles from my front door without touching a road. 
And still roadies take their life into their own hands on the second busiest in Wales narrow Mumbles road in Swansea missing out on some amazing seaside views on the adjacent, excellently maintained wide cycle path.


----------



## mjr (26 Feb 2017)

Vintage/retro road bikes take 32mm tyres, so can use the cycle tracks as well as any hybrid.


----------



## KnackeredBike (26 Feb 2017)

I would love in many ways to have a hybrid bike and a pleasant pootle along a towpath or off-road cycle route to work. Unfortunately although NCR5 runs right past my house it is so circuitous that it is much more practical to cycle along the busy roads instead, even though there are a number of unpleasant junctions requiring a bit of pushiness/luck to negotiate.

Seeing as I want to spend as little time as possible on the roads a road bike is the fastest, and therefore best option.


----------



## SuperHans123 (26 Feb 2017)

mjr said:


> Vintage/retro road bikes take 32mm tyres, so can use the cycle tracks as well as any hybrid.


But bizarrely they choose not to.


----------



## SuperHans123 (26 Feb 2017)

User46386 said:


> When I was wanting a CX/Tourer and was deciding about the drop bar V flat bar issue everyone I spoke to said get the drops and I'd not had a drop bar bike since I was 15. Anyway they were right, a drop bar bike is better for longer rides as you have more hand positions.
> I also think a tourer is much better for general riding about than a mountain bike and I've had loads of mountain bikes.I've never had a flat bar hybrid.
> Your not bent double on a road bike either if you get the right fit.


I have plenty of hand positions with my ergon grips.
Also, I prefer bars that have a rise as opposed to the dead flat ones you see on a Boardman hybrid for example.
On balance I think I still prefer comfort, safety and looking at the world compared to a razor sharp saddle and a load of knobheads up your arse every two seconds in big metal death machines.


----------



## youngoldbloke (27 Feb 2017)

snertos999 said:


> I have plenty of hand positions with my ergon grips.
> Also, I prefer bars that have a rise as opposed to the dead flat ones you see on a Boardman hybrid for example.
> On balance I think I still prefer comfort, safety and looking at the world compared to a razor sharp saddle and a load of knobheads up your arse every two seconds in big metal death machines.


You'd have a problem where I live - the nearest cycle path is at least 10 miles away, and you'd have trouble if you wanted to ride anywhere else. As for comments about comfort, razor sharp saddles etc etc etc.... BIG yawn. Have you ever ridden a bike with drop bars?


----------



## mjr (27 Feb 2017)

youngoldbloke said:


> Have you ever ridden a bike with drop bars?


 Dangerous tactic! More hybrid riders also ride drop bar bikes than road bike riders ride hybrids, don't they? After all, hybrids are a fairly recent thing, largely replacing roadsters.


----------



## youngoldbloke (27 Feb 2017)

I rode a 'hybrid' once - a Raleigh Trent, got it around 1958, I changed to dropped bars after 3 or 4 years and have used them ever since - and 'razor sharp' saddles, without any detrimental effects on my health whatsoever - and, incredibly, I've managed to ride on cycle tracks, towpaths and all sorts of surfaces, _and_ be comfortable and see where I'm going too.


----------



## SuperHans123 (27 Feb 2017)

youngoldbloke said:


> You'd have a problem where I live - the nearest cycle path is at least 10 miles away, and you'd have trouble if you wanted to ride anywhere else. As for comments about comfort, razor sharp saddles etc etc etc.... BIG yawn. Have you ever ridden a bike with drop bars?


Good job I don't live where you live then. Not that I don't ride on roads, I do but generally ones down the Gower that are pretty safe and only when my 17 stone heft carries me further than the cycle paths last.
I tried a road bike around 6 or 7 years ago...really really didn't get on with the riding position or bars or brake lever positions or gears or anything really.
Love the sit up and beg position and as much as it hurts roadies, road bikes ARE NOT for everyone.
Not everyone transitions from a hybrid to a road bike.
In fact, I have just transitioned to better and better hybrids since returning to cycling 4 years ago.


----------



## youngoldbloke (27 Feb 2017)

snertos999 said:


> Good job I don't live where you live then. Not that I don't ride on roads, I do but generally ones down the Gower that are pretty safe and only when my 17 stone heft carries me further than the cycle paths last.
> I tried a road bike around 6 or 7 years ago...really really didn't get on with the riding position or bars or brake lever positions or gears or anything really.
> Love the sit up and beg position and as much as it hurts roadies, road bikes ARE NOT for everyone.
> Not everyone transitions from a hybrid to a road bike.
> In fact, I have just transitioned to better and better hybrids since returning to cycling 4 years ago.


It's a personal thing. In fact one of my regular riding partners rides a flat bar bike - a £2K full carbon Ultegra equipped Trek. She seems to get on with it quite well!


----------



## SuperHans123 (27 Feb 2017)

I am happy to see anyone out cycling.
Although it has been nice and quiet around here in the winter months.
Would say I have enjoyed night cycling more than daytime since the clocks went back.


----------



## Roadhump (29 Mar 2017)

I have gone from a drop bar bike to a hybrid, to an MTB, back to a hybrid and back to a drop bar road bike.

Many years ago (1985), I bought a Raleigh 10 speed drop bar bike for commuting, which I used for 11 years until I gave it to a mate and made the mistake of buying a cheap hybrid purporting to be an MTB. A couple of years later I threw that away and bought a Specialized Rockhopper which I used off road and for commuting, but 4 years ago, I decided to go for something more suited to road use and bought a Specialized Sirrus Pro - I still have the Rockhopper and use it occasionally on a local off road trail.

I love my Sirrus, and have been out on it about 3 or 4 times a week on average since buying it. But, I started fancying a drop bar bike a while ago and last month bought a Giant Defy, which is fantastic to ride. There is some talk on this thread talk of a less comfortable riding position on a road bike, but the Defy is designed to give a more relaxed position than other road bikes, and whilst it is somewhat faster than the Sirrus, I can still enjoy a relaxing countryside ride. I have had little trouble adjusting to dropped bars and braking from the hoods soon became quite natural to me; my next adjustment will be to get clipless pedals for the road bike, but not for the other 2.

I think each bike has its own place, and pros and cons. I will ride each for different reasons and in different places, depending on how the mood takes me. Whilst owning my 3 bikes, I wouldn't go for one over the others all the time, but mostly I will cycle on the road so it will usually be between the hybrid and road bike. 

I can be a bit more adventurous on the hybrid and use the canal towpath or the occasional gravel track as well as the road, and the fact that it has a rack and large saddle bag / panniers makes it better if I want to stop for a bit of shopping or call in for a pint somewhere, but the road bike is lighter and faster so I can cover greater distances and enjoy a zippier ride when I feel like it. I just love getting out on a bike and variety is the spice of life.


----------



## hepburn (14 Apr 2017)

I got a mountain bike for my 40th and thought I would just use it to do a couple of miles a week while my daughter was learning to ride her bike. However I got completely hooked on the cycling buzz and found I was regularly completing 30 mile rides with no bother. So a year later I bought a flat bar (Specialized Vita) and a year after that (thanks largely to a healthy PPI refund) bought my first road bike (Merida Ride 94) which I absolutely love. I switched to clipless while I had the Specialized and took to them really easily although I have had some clipless moments but on the whole I much prefer them. I'm not so good on the drops - I always feel unbalanced and hate downhill more than uphill! I really love the challenge of a good long bike ride, most I have done is a really guelling 100km which was relentlessly hilly but the elation of completing it outweighed all the other feelings. Hoping to get out a couple of times this weekend.


----------



## Timtrain (15 Apr 2017)

I start out years ago on a drop bar, as the years go on and the back isn't a flexible, I moved to flat bars. Recently I've gone back to drop bar, mainly because of the frame geometry changing, to give a more relaxed riding position.


----------



## DCBassman (24 Jul 2017)

Nick1979 said:


> I'm doing the transition right now, it was fast: bought my first hybrid 8 months ago and will hopefully replace it with a 'proper' road bike this week!!


Me too. Up until now, a slicked-up mtb. Have avoided drops, possibly erroneously, due to lots of lower back surgery over the years. But have recently said 'sod it' and grabbed the opportunity to have a much lighter road bike. Not even ridden it yet - let's see what happens!


----------



## DCBassman (24 Jul 2017)

Fun happened!


----------



## Part time cyclist (24 Aug 2017)

my first bike purchase as an adult was back in 2010 an i bought a specialized sirrus that i rode for 4 years i slowly upgraded parts as the failed and converted it to a drop bar bike. i then purchased a giant tcr 2 drop bar bike in 2014 which i did many miles on and have just bought a more relaxed geometry road bike the giant defy 
so its now dropped bar bike all the way for me and i am a 50 year old MAMIL


----------



## pjd57 (29 Aug 2017)

I'm picking up the new dropbar bike tomorrow.
Ideally I would do a few miles round the local parks , but I need to get it home first. 
Shortest route to the canal path will have to do.


----------



## pjd57 (30 Aug 2017)

First impressions , after a couple of runs today.

Great . Much faster on the flat. Still getting used to the gears for climbing. Feels a lot better , even if it's not a lot quicker.


----------



## jbw57 (31 Aug 2017)

Started out with a hybrid flat bar and just recently added a drop bar.....I enjoy both


----------



## Tazmanian Devil (1 Sep 2017)

I have always had flat bar cycles as a child growing up. My first drop bar road bike was a 1976 chrome coloured "Silver Streak", which had 10 speed for a number of years plus used it in the 1994 London to Brighton and 1995 Norwich 100 sportive. As I also wanted to have a bike that I could use off road so bought my first 1991 Trek 970 MTB with front fork suspension. Since then upgraded from 1976 drop bar bike to 2011 Trek Lexa SL, another drop bar bike, which I still use for winter and turbo training.


----------



## Cycleops (1 Sep 2017)

I bought this Specialized AWOL here and somebody had fitted it with flat bars. I just yearned to get back to drops so with a bit of help from Evans in the UK and Decathlon here I converted it. Much happier now.


----------



## Goofball (2 Sep 2017)

Had a racer when I was a kid, three speed which was a lot back then.
After that was straight handlebars until tomorrow moning, when I will road test the racer I converted back to drop handlebars.


----------



## Kefrider (10 Oct 2017)

doyler78 said:


> So often we see people who come on the forums here who are complete beginners, at least during adulthood, who are looking for a new bike. Often they feel intimidated by drop bars thinking that they aren't good enough for one or just think they look strange. They then set their mind on a hybrid or flat bar road bike.
> 
> Just wondering about those people that first bought a hybrid/flat bar road bike and how many of them have since converted to a drop bar version (for the purposes of the poll anything which isn't a drop bar counts as a hybrid ie slicked up moutain bikes, etc which are used primarily on road or towpaths - no mountain biking country included as that takes a much more specialised bike)



I started out on a hybrid for about 6 months then my local bike shop persuaded me to try a road bike and I haven't looked back since. It took me about a week to get used to the changing gears, braking and different riding position but now I'm loving it! Can't thank my bike shop enough.


----------



## hoppym27 (11 Oct 2017)

I'm still on a hybrid and I love it..I might get a road bike at some time but the hybrid does what I want and Ive done a sportive and over 50 mile rides in snowdonia with no issues....dont diss the hybrid...just cos its not a carbon fibre roadbike with silly clip on pedal thingys its still a great workhorse and more than capable of the distance


----------



## youngoldbloke (11 Oct 2017)

You can get carbon fibre hybrids, and fit silly cl
[QUOTE 4993442, member: 43827"]You can get flat bars with carbon frames and silly clip on pedal thingys. MTBs and hybrids.[/QUOTE]
- I was just about to post the same - drop bar or hybrid - makes no difference


----------



## hoppym27 (11 Oct 2017)

youngoldbloke said:


> You can get carbon fibre hybrids, and fit silly cl
> 
> - I was just about to post the same - drop bar or hybrid - makes no difference



It makes no difference to me...but i tried a club ride on the weekend with a club...the comment at the cafe stop was...you need to get a road bike before you come out with us again...dont know why, i pretty much kept up with the mall the way round!


----------



## youngoldbloke (11 Oct 2017)

Makes no difference to us on our club runs, but quite a few newcomers adopt clipless pedals after few rides, and some do change their bikes. On the otherhand there are members who ride straight bar bikes all the time. The people who find it difficult are those who roll up on MTBs with heavily treaded tyres - though we do get ultrafit types who find that no problem either.


----------



## hoppym27 (11 Oct 2017)

youngoldbloke said:


> Makes no difference to us on our club runs, but quite a few newcomers adopt clipless pedals after few rides, and some do change their bikes. On the otherhand there are members who ride straight bar bikes all the time. The people who find it difficult are those who roll up on MTBs with heavily treaded tyres - though we do get ultrafit types who find that no problem either.



I just detected a whiff of sniffiness cos I wasnt on a drop bar bike...even though I was communicating with them the night before via FB and they were saying a hybrid is fine and it would be a leisurely ride out.

Next morning they turned up on their carbon machines and there I was on my hybrid with panniers....away they went at speed...I did manage to hold my own though and just tagged on at the back....in the last half of the ride they just rode on though and got quite far ahead...they did wait but to be honest that comment in the cafe did it for me.....


----------



## NorthernDave (11 Oct 2017)

hoppym27 said:


> I just detected a whiff of sniffiness cos I wasnt on a drop bar bike...even though I was communicating with them the night before via FB and they were saying a hybrid is fine and it would be a leisurely ride out.
> 
> Next morning they turned up on their carbon machines and there I was on my hybrid with panniers....away they went at speed...I did manage to hold my own though and just tagged on at the back....in the last half of the ride they just rode on though and got quite far ahead...they did wait but to be honest that comment in the cafe did it for me.....



Didn't you do a turn on the front? No wonder they got a bit sniffy...


----------



## Kefrider (15 Oct 2017)

[QUOTE 4993670, member: 43827"]On your next post you say you struggled in the last half and they got quite far ahead.

If they said you couldn't ride with them without a road bike then that would be a bit rude and harsh if they had already said you could use a hybrid, but if they suggested you might find it easier to ride at their pace on a road bike that might be fair comment.

Personally I don't use clipless pedals but stick to my old toe-clips. It doesn't affect my ability to ride long distances or climb out of the saddle. I suppose it could lose me seconds per ride but that has never been a problem.[/QUOTE]

I used to have clipless on my road bike but fell down too many times and found that I froze every time I came up to a junction or a driver pulled out in front of me. I changed to flat and dont see a problem with it. I've done 90+ mile rides with no problem. Marginal gains... Thats all clipless are.. And a lot of hype. (my personal opinion) 
Regarding hybrid vs road bike. You can't normally keep up with a road bike group ride on a hybrid unless its a real leisurely ride or you're super fit . I've ridden both in groups and solo. There's absolutely no comparison.


----------



## hoppym27 (19 Nov 2017)

Well...i succumbed.. .I had a bit of an unexpected windfall last week so I've bought a Btwin Triban 500...love it..its a great bike!


----------



## BSOh (23 Nov 2017)

Have gone from flats on hybrid (well a modified mtb) to drops on a cross bike, and I cannot believe how much more comfortable the latter is. I feel far safer on the dropped bar bike. It could be because the new bike is junior specific (I'm a short ar*e) in its geometry and components eg short 155mm cranks, and narrow bars. So it could be the fit of the bike is better in general, rather than the improvement down to changing to drops . But also when on the tops and hoods I find that for me the hand positions are more natural when braking and changing gear than it was on the hybrid. The new bike is also tons lighter so this could also be a factor in the change I'm feeling. But whatever the reason, its been a massive improvement on riding experience for me.


----------



## xzenonuk (7 Dec 2017)

about 4 months ago i got a road bike with drops, figured if im gonna do something it needs doing right, loving my drop bars even though my first bike was a bmx in primary 1 then mtb's up too now, loving the drops.

so much room for comfort and changing positions, my right hand hurts quite a bit on the hoods though after a while (might be rsi from a mouse or arthritus from my gout) but the fact i can have several positions on the drops is awesome, only have 2 on my mtb bars or bar ends for slowly going up steep hills.

im converted to drop bars and im glad i never got a flat bar road bike, i do have my old mtb stem on the road bike (mtb has a adjustable stem) i think i might change that back at some point soon now that the drops are second nature


----------



## xzenonuk (7 Dec 2017)

hoppym27 said:


> Well...i succumbed.. .I had a bit of an unexpected windfall last week so I've bought a Btwin Triban 500...love it..its a great bike!



awesome you get the red one? or the 500se grey and blue? dad and i have both,

very good bikes for the price and struggle to tell a difference between them cept his is more for comfort out the shop with 25mm tyres and more comfy geomatry and cost 50 quid more, i have the se 23mm tyres and more racy geometary but i have a mtb stem on it see post above lol 

took mine for it's free service and mentioned noises i was getting guy says if it does it again bring it back and ill get the bb replaced for free, the guy also asked permission to take it out for a ride, he came back about 5 mins later, im glad he worked there or some one had a free bike lol 

dad took his in a week or 2 later no issues except a wheel was out of true so they done that for free as well 

oh they messed with my gears and dads, got my front derailuer back to where i want it with a few twists of the gear knob wire tension thingy on the front derailuer, they got the back one spot on


----------



## hoppym27 (7 Dec 2017)

xzenonuk said:


> awesome you get the red one? or the 500se grey and blue? dad and i have both,
> 
> very good bikes for the price and struggle to tell a difference between them cept his is more for comfort out the shop with 25mm tyres and more comfy geomatry and cost 50 quid more, i have the se 23mm tyres and more racy geometary but i have a mtb stem on it see post above lol
> 
> ...



I got the 500 but in black and white, I wanted it for sportives and long club rides so the geometry suited me better


----------



## xzenonuk (7 Dec 2017)

hoppym27 said:


> I got the 500 but in black and white, I wanted it for sportives and long club rides so the geometry suited me better


Sweet same as dads one then  just different colour I do find his comfier to ride it is a sweet bike


----------



## yogiblair (17 Jan 2018)

Decided to take the plunge after 3 months in the saddle. Starting to get a bit obsessed with this cycling thingy... My back injury is holding up so I am going to convert my Merida Speeder 200 - Flat Bar Road to drop bars. Parts on order and LBS is going to assist at the weekend. Very excited !


----------



## DCBassman (25 Feb 2018)

I've now decided to go the other way, and flat-bar my Scott road bike.


----------



## Jimmyj84 (1 Mar 2018)

snertos999 said:


> 4 Years back cycling.
> About 8500 miles.
> All on a selection of hybrids.
> Zero back pain.
> Lovely comfy view of the world and much more fun than staring at an inch of tyre, scared you are going to be hit up the arse by some white van man simultaneously texting and vaping whilst you are trying to get KOM from Tesco Express to the kebab shop.



After reading this comment I am having second thought of buying a road bike. 

Hope i have not made a mistake of going for a drop bar road bike as a complete first timer to cycling. I only needed a bike to ride to uni and around town.

I am expecting delivery for the bike today. Can some advise me if I should send it back or stick to it? It's the btwin 500se.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (1 Mar 2018)

No, I went the other way.


----------



## Jimmyj84 (1 Mar 2018)

R


User46386 said:


> You'll be alright, just give yourself some time to get used to it, I've ridden drop bars and flats and all are o.k. You will not be staring at the tyre, unless the bike is too big.Most people ride on the tops and hoods anyway which is similar to a flat bar. Dont be put off by negative comments.


Thanks. I will take it out for a spin tomorrow when I receive it.


----------



## mjr (1 Mar 2018)

Jimmyj84 said:


> After reading this comment I am having second thought of buying a road bike.
> 
> Hope i have not made a mistake of going for a drop bar road bike as a complete first timer to cycling. I only needed a bike to ride to uni and around town.
> 
> I am expecting delivery for the bike today. Can some advise me if I should send it back or stick to it? It's the btwin 500se.


Why did you go for it? Only you can decide if it's the right bike. Drop bar road bikes tend to be easier to get moving at speed and so on, but not as good for looking around, not quite as comfortable (but I'm talking about 100s of miles there, not rides around town) and often not able to carry/tow as much luggage on the bike, but those are only tendencies and specific bikes of each type can be different - there are drop bar road bikes which can lug great loads and there are some spectacularly uncomfortable flat bar bikes.


----------



## SuperHans123 (1 Mar 2018)

User46386 said:


> You'll be alright, just give yourself some time to get used to it, I've ridden drop bars and flats and all are o.k. You will not be staring at the tyre, unless the bike is too big.Most people ride on the tops and hoods anyway which is similar to a flat bar. Dont be put off by negative comments.


If most people ride on the tops/hoods, why don't they just get a hybrid?


----------



## youngoldbloke (1 Mar 2018)




----------



## mjr (1 Mar 2018)

snertos999 said:


> If most people ride on the tops/hoods, why don't they just get a hybrid?


Drop bars are cool. Swept North Roads and porters aren't, despite offering similar hand positions to tops and hoods. Risers and straight bars aren't cool and don't have the hand positions. Then there's that most drop bars are narrower, helping the aerodynamics, often about 40cm compared with about 50 for swepts (I've a set of 42cm swepts but they are rare) and 60 sometimes even 70 now for uncut straight bars.


----------



## SuperHans123 (1 Mar 2018)

mjr said:


> Drop bars are cool. Swept North Roads and porters aren't, despite offering similar hand positions to tops and hoods. Risers and straight bars aren't cool and don't have the hand positions. Then there's that most drop bars are narrower, helping the aerodynamics, often about 40cm compared with about 50 for swepts (I've a set of 42cm swepts but they are rare) and 60 sometimes even 70 now for uncut straight bars.


You see to me, they look almost 'wrong' on a bike. Lovely lines etc etc then those stupid antlers at the front, bloody horrendous!
Also, most people don't care about all the other things you mentioned.
Take a look outside any train station, university halls etc...90% of bikes are one form of hybrid or another.
As hard as it is for roadies to admit it, they are the 'niche' section of cyclists.
And regarding hand positions? I have Ergon grips and am all set there, thanks. And I can reach the brakes in a microsecond.


----------



## SuperHans123 (1 Mar 2018)

User46386 said:


> Dont know, maybe more hand positions still and more choices.


More hand positions. That old line trotted out again.
Ergon grips and brakes within easy reach. Sorted, ta.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (3 Mar 2018)

snertos999 said:


> As hard as it is for roadies to admit it, they are the 'niche' section of cyclists..



That is particularly true when you look at how many road cyclists will turn their noses up at anything that costs under £500, and casually dismiss all budget bikes, good or bad, as being just BSO's. They're the "untouchables" of the elitist cycling world; and are treated as though they probably carry some horrible infectious disease. The vast majority of bikes being ridden in this country as station hacks, pub bikes, commuter bikes, going down to the shops bikes etc, fall within that low-end budget/BSO category and almost all of them have flat bars. 
There's definitely an element out there that think that "proper" cyclists just don't ride with flat bars, but must have drops, and furthermore that unless you ride around with your arse sticking up in the air and your nose right down on the front tyre in an extreme racing position, you still aren't a "proper" cyclist, even if you have got drops but choose not to cripple yourself. It's all about appearances.


----------



## bpsmith (3 Mar 2018)

There’s also s number of people with the same attitude but who wouldn’t ride a road bike. Same rubbish attitude!!!

Then there’s the rest of us that are in between and happy to let others enjoy whatever they choose!


----------



## mjr (3 Mar 2018)

snertos999 said:


> Take a look outside any train station, university halls etc...90% of bikes are one form of hybrid or another.


It depends where you are. I posted a picture a while ago of a bike rack here. Maybe 70% were what people insult as "sit up and beg", either town bikes or roadsters. The rest were hybrids and I think one each of MTB and road bike or possibly gravel/adventure.


----------



## SuperHans123 (4 Mar 2018)

mjr said:


> It depends where you are. I posted a picture a while ago of a bike rack here. Maybe 70% were what people insult as "sit up and beg", either town bikes or roadsters. The rest were hybrids and I think one each of MTB and road bike or possibly gravel/adventure.


Errmm, that is the exact point I made!


----------



## youngoldbloke (4 Mar 2018)

Haven't we been here so, so many times in the past? I use drop bars. I ride with a large road club. Lots of the members use drop bars. Some use flat bars. No one looks down on them. Some of them are very fit and fast. It makes no odds. We don't all ride 'arse in the air, nose to the tyre' on our 'razor blade' saddles. We are not trendy fashion victims, 'crippling' ourselves to get into 'aggressive, aero' positions. We simply prefer drops. I started with flat bars, I moved to drop bars, and stuck with them - for over 55 years now. Enough of these boring cliches.


----------



## ADarkDraconis (4 Mar 2018)

youngoldbloke said:


> Haven't we been here so, so many times in the past? I use drop bars. I ride with a large road club. Lots of the members use drop bars. Some use flat bars. No one looks down on them. Some of them are very fit and fast. It makes no odds. We don't all ride 'arse in the air, nose to the tyre' on our 'razor blade' saddles. We are not trendy fashion victims, 'crippling' ourselves to get into 'aggressive, aero' positions. We simply prefer drops. I started with flat bars, I moved to drop bars, and stuck with them - for over 55 years now. Enough of these boring cliches.


I think it is very much dependent on where you live. Here unfortunately most bikers in my area are recreational riders only and hardly anyone commutes, and the area is full of people who like money and like you to know that they have it (in their homes, cars, landscaping companies they hire, etc.) We have found the local club to seem very snobbish. I ride a hybrid for enjoyment and commuting and am not a racer, so I am not a member as all rides are (according to their website) 'training' type rides with aggressive speeds. I had always been more of a moderately-averaged-paced-but-long-to-tire kinda rider who enjoys nature trails or in town errands.

My brother went on a group ride for his work (he works at our largest LBS) and it was including our county's club members, and he borrowed a 'proper' road bike from a friend since this was not on the towpath like the shop's usual rides. The fellas complimented his ride and he replied that he borrowed it from J, and his was the CrossRip over at the rack. They looked over and told him that if he got a real road bike maybe he could ride with them some day, and snubbed him after that. Apparently his rack and fenders with 35mm tires for practical commuting along streets or a towpath were a turn-off. Didn't matter that it was an expensive-to-him bike and great for his needs, or that he could ride just as fast and far as them. Here it is a status symbol. He wants to streamline his CrossRip this spring with slicks and take off the gear so that he can ride with them and I am wondering why he would want to.

It makes me sad, cycling is a joy and no one should be made to feel that their bike is 'less than' or that they can't ride with someone because of their gear. (This group also requires club jerseys on all their club rides, purchased from the club website of course. Spandex is ok for some but I have a tumor that is less noticeable in loose clothing that i am self conscious about, and some people just aren't comfortable in it.) I think that anyone riding a bike that they enjoy is good! 

I do not prefer drops but do not think anything of those that like them. My handlebars are also a bit higher because I had back trouble in the past, so my bike is set up to be comfortable to me. Bikes are like shoes, it is definitely not one-size-fits-all and you should not be made fun of for your shoes OR your bike.


----------



## mjr (4 Mar 2018)

snertos999 said:


> Errmm, that is the exact point I made!


Not entirely: your area is mostly hybrids, whereas they're a minority here. It's more than likely there are MTB and road bike dominated areas around.


----------



## bpsmith (4 Mar 2018)

Everyone has a different shape and different level of flexibility. I ride with the bars pretty low and saddle looks pretty high in comparison. I find it very comfortable that way. Others might look and judge me for being in what appears to be an aggressive aero position. I don’t see what business it is of theirs, even if they think I am trying to be fashionable and am following the Pro’s. It’s just my normal position and I like it. If they ride more upright, with flat bars, I don’t have an opinion or any judgement whatsoever.

I find it interesting that some people accuse others of judging them, just by assuming so, based solely on the other persons ride or position. The print being that they are actually judging the other person whilst doing so!


----------



## DCBassman (5 Mar 2018)

I've tried both now, and come to the realisation that drops are not for me. But the lovely light frame...so I'll turn it into a hybrid. There's no money tied up in it, so...


----------



## JhnBssll (16 Mar 2018)

How long does it take to adapt to drop bars? I ask because I've been using them for about 15 months now and I'm still having to move things around... I've been gradually lowering the bars over the months and rotating them forwards. I'm hoping I'm nearly there now, I tweaked things mid ride and spent the last 10 miles or so on the drops this afternoon and it felt super comfy. The thing is I'm worried im getting deja-vu as im sure i thought that last time i adjusted them


----------



## MrPorridge (22 Mar 2018)

Really stupid question.... How much work is involved in converting a drop bar bike to a flat bar?

I guess you'd have to change the brakes/gear-shifters and this might be a problem because of incompatible systems. So you might possibly have to change the brakes and "geary bits" (I think I'm showing how thick I am here) too.

I'm only asking as I'm considering getting a "drop bar do-it-all" gravel-ish style bike, along the lines of the Px Kaffenback, Pinnacle Pyrolyte or Arkose, Genesis Croix De Fer etc. 

My last drop bar bike was a Puch Cavalier in about ...err.. 1980, so I've no way of guessing how I'll get along with "a racer" (our term for anything with drop bars) in my significantly older, less flexible and more knackered-out state, beyond putting time and miles on the bike. 
It would therefore be reassuring to know that if I didn't cope with drop bars, I could swap them for flat bars without having to buy a whole new push-iron.

I've noticed that the Kaff comes in a flat bar version so I'm guessing there's nothing inherently incompatible in the frame design that would prevent this. Is this true of most "gravel bike" style frames? (I read somewhere that proper road frames don't make sense with flat bars but am assuming, if true, this is due to the more agressive geometry.)

Sorry if the above is something I should know already.


----------



## ADarkDraconis (22 Mar 2018)

MrPorridge said:


> Really stupid question.... How much work is involved in converting a drop bar bike to a flat bar?
> 
> I guess you'd have to change the brakes/gear-shifters and this might be a problem because of incompatible systems. So you might possibly have to change the brakes and "geary bits" (I think I'm showing how thick I am here) too.
> 
> ...


I am hanging out with my brother this evening (he works in our LBS) so I can ask him for you. His buddy just converted a flat bar fat bike (Surly) to drops and didn't act like it was super involved but I am not sure. He has a gravel bike, a Trek Crossrip, and enjoys it for its versatility.


----------



## DCBassman (22 Mar 2018)

@MrPorridge just about to start doing this very thing. I'll be posting endlessly about it, just you watch!


----------



## mjr (22 Mar 2018)

JhnBssll said:


> How long does it take to adapt to drop bars?


I've been riding them 30 years or more and I'm still moving things around. Bodies change.


----------



## mjr (22 Mar 2018)

MrPorridge said:


> Really stupid question.... How much work is involved in converting a drop bar bike to a flat bar?


Less than going the other way, I think. Worst case, you can pad controls intended for 23.8mm diameter drop bars to grab 22.2mm flat bars more easily than forcing flat bar controls to grab a fatter drop bar, although STIs will look odd like that.


----------



## FlyingCyclist (3 Apr 2018)

Thought to myself last June that I would buy a new bike because my old one - BSA WestCoast was heavy. 
Now I have a carbon fiber CX bike. 

Pics and back story on my blog below.


----------



## dantheman (13 May 2018)

It's been years since I came on this site to actually post on it, and felt bad about that, finally reset my password and can post rather than just the rare reading.. 

I joined here and asked about free sizes and what model of bike I should buy (I'd already decided on a hybrid/flat-packed type) and I bought one I was/am very happy with.. I'm always on a tight budget and cycling can never be top of my spending list, the only drop barbie I had ridden was as a child (and someone elses) and I remember not feeling stable on it.. 

2 or 3 years ago (after much lengthy flexibly searching) I got a secondhand proper Road bike with drop bars.. My commute is now only a couple of miles to work and I tend to use the hybrid for that, and the roadie for other trips at weekends in good weathers.. I still enjoy riding both (which is good as I don't drive) and although I've never really managed to lose weight through cycling, I do enjoy being "the fat guy in shorts/t-shirt" overtaking the part time cyclists with all the loca on... 

(I do enjoy riding the roadie more of course, it's a better bike and accelerates so much easier etc)


----------



## Dbt (25 May 2018)

I’ve recently started cycling, until February this year my last bike had stabilisers. I’m currently riding a flat bar, but hopefully in the next 10 days will be picking up my new adventure bike with drop bars. I think they look cool, not sure if I’ll be able to ride with them tho! I should know by the end of my 20 mile cycle home from the shop


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (25 May 2018)

Drop bars are fine so long as you set them at a sensible height for good visibility, so you can ride on the tops of the bars with a similar riding position to a flat-bar bike. You don't cripple yourself that way either. They are better than flats for offering more hand positions to prevent numbness. The main problem with drops comes with the current idiotic fashion for having them set as low as physically possible and riding around like a hunchback. Even pro riders a generation ago did not generally have such aggressive bar to saddle height set-ups as a lot of amateurs do these days.


----------



## Dbt (26 May 2018)

Yeah, it’s the variety of hand positions that is quite appealing. Not going to be having them silly low, my back wouldn’t take it.


----------



## Dbt (24 Jun 2018)

So glad I made the change. I do use the tops most of the time, but am gradually using the drops more and more as my confidence increases.












My beautiful shiny bike



__ Dbt
__ 24 Jun 2018






I love my new bike. Shame about the finish that trek have done, paint is coming off around the dropouts all ready. I’m taking that up with my supplier to see if they can sort it through trek for me. If not I’ll be harassing trek until I get at least new forks.


----------



## Sjw (21 Aug 2018)

Getting a road bike with drops this week! So excited! Got a flatbar hybrid on a trainer but always hankered after dropbars


----------



## Dbt (21 Aug 2018)

Sjw said:


> Getting a road bike with drops this week! So excited! Got a flatbar hybrid on a trainer but always hankered after dropbars


It took a bit of getting used to and I spent a while just using the tops, but I love my drop bars. Enjoy your new ride.


----------



## Smudge (30 Sep 2018)

Ride both, drops and flats.
Probably feel more in control with flats and flats are a bit more comfortable than drops, although i appreciate the extra hand positions of drops. I also like the narrow width of drops for filtering in traffic. Drop bars have to be set high enough for me though, i always reverse the stem and have the top of the bars and the hoods level with my seat.
Where flat bars excel though, is the braking compared to drops.
Advantages and disadvantages to each imo.


----------



## gavroche (30 Sep 2018)

Used to have a Boardman Hybrid and sold it to my son in law as it was hurting my wrists after a while so I only use drop bars now and my hands are fine.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (30 Sep 2018)

Smudge said:


> i appreciate the extra hand positions of drops. I also like the narrow width of drops for filtering in traffic. Drop bars have to be set high enough for me though, i always reverse the stem and have the top of the bars and the hoods level with my seat..



Before the idiotic roadie fashion for stem-slamming took hold, it was considered perfectly normal to set drop bars at the same level, or nearly so, as the saddle. Head down, arse-up, riding was restricted to racing cyclists, now you even see some urban cummuters on flat-bar road bikes emulating the same style!


----------



## Smudge (30 Sep 2018)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> Before the idiotic roadie fashion for stem-slamming took hold, it was considered perfectly normal to set drop bars at the same level, or nearly so, as the saddle. Head down, arse-up, riding was restricted to racing cyclists, now you even see some urban cummuters on flat-bar road bikes emulating the same style!



Yep, i dont get it either.....
The sales pics of almost every drop bar bike on sale now (and flat bar bikes come to that) have the seat so ridiculously higher than the bars, that i'd have to be a contortionist to ride a bike with those ergos.
But what do i care, I know what fits me and i know what i'm comfortable with. That's all i care about.


----------



## Smudge (30 Sep 2018)

gavroche said:


> Used to have a Boardman Hybrid and sold it to my son in law as it was hurting my wrists after a while so I only use drop bars now and my hands are fine.



With flat bars that are virtually straight, i always add bar ends to give an extra hand position. Even if its just the small bar ends of Ergon type grips.
In fact, its become a necessity now with my hand osteoarthritis.


----------



## gavroche (30 Sep 2018)

Smudge said:


> With flat bars that are virtually straight, i always add bar ends to give an extra hand position. Even if its just the small bar ends of Ergon type grips.
> In fact, its become a necessity now with my hand osteoarthritis.


I did add bar ends but it made no difference.


----------



## Jimmeee (6 Nov 2018)

I've ridden bikes since I was a kid so probably not a 'beginner'. Usually drop handlebars but in the last couple of years I'm finding that I like a much more upright riding position. Drop bars tend to make me lean forward putting more weight onto my wrists


----------



## newts (28 May 2019)

I returned after 35 years with little or no cycling, occasionally with the kids as they were growing up. Instinct thought that hybrid/flat bar was a safer bet for my unfit & immobile physique. After a few weeks of seeing so many cyclists on road bikes, my curiosity got the better of me & a secondhand road bike was purchased. More hand positions providing more comfort was the biggest bonus & longer trips soon followed.


----------



## Thomson (28 May 2019)

Recently went from hybrid to drops and thought I wouldn’t get on with it. Love being on the hoods still enjoy the drops. Have a good set up on my new bike 2019 cannondale tiagra. Just been setting in my position the last few weeks. Maybe I need seat back or up a bit more or a longer stem. But really enjoying the hoods. Good control and makes me more alert to we’re my hands need to be. Hardest thing ave found is having flat pedals on my work bike. To the wellgo clip pedals. Stopping at junctions etc. Can’t wait till I get clipless pedals next month :-)


----------



## simon.r (28 May 2019)

Thomson said:


> Maybe I need seat back or up a bit more or a longer stem.



Well worth having a professional bike fit IMO. I’d been riding for decades before I had one and thought I had my position sorted, but the few, minor, tweaks that were made by the chap doing the fit made a big difference to my comfort.


----------



## durianrider (7 Jun 2019)

I started with a mountain bike. Then put slicks on it and then got my first road bike in 1997. It was a blue Easton elite Avanti Corsa with 600 8speed.


----------



## Oapil (7 Aug 2019)

Original bike was a Raleigh pioneer hybrid. Upgraded it with a used flat handlebar trek dual sport with suspension. I rode it on trails and cycle ways mainly. Then bought a drop bar cyclocross, which took the place of the hybrids.
Have drop bar road bikes for roads. The drop handlebar gear shifts were easier on my arthritic thumb, than the rapid fire shifters on the hybrid. On long distances varying the hand position on the drop handlebars made these rides more comfortable.


----------



## HobbesOnTour (7 Aug 2019)

To go against the flow..... I had drop bars on my bike as a teenager. As an adult I prefer flats for commuting and touring. Bar ends give enough variety for hand positions on long days. I prefer the higher position for seeing where I'm cycling.


----------



## Low Gear Guy (8 Aug 2019)

I also prefer flats for commuting. I was getting pins and needles on the flats so I have now got Ergo grips and bar ends.


----------



## wilko373 (17 Sep 2019)

My brother is quite an experienced leisure cyclist (has done some cycling holidays & 100m closed road events) who hates drops. His solution is using flat bars fitted with both bar ends and those triathlon / time trial style bars you rest your elbows on - looks like some sort of strange horned creature, but the streamline option is useful into a head wind. A friend of mine borrowed the bike to do London to Amsterdam for charity and raved about it as well.


----------



## Harry1 (23 Sep 2019)

I had a professional bike fit and the few small tweaks made a big difference. I also got a new wider bike seat that makes a big difference to my comfort. Most bike shops have memory foam cushions so that the sales assistant can suggest the best seat width for your body and level of flexibility.


----------



## Drago (23 Sep 2019)

I had a professional bike fit and the few small tweaks made a big difference for the worse. I reverted to my own settings, hard won with years of experience and first hand analysis. I also review and reassess regularly, due to ageing and weight changes.


----------



## JhnBssll (23 Sep 2019)

I used a professional bike fit as a starting point and have adapted it a tweak at a time. I have the original numbers recorded somewhere, it would be interesting to see how far I've deviated


----------



## flan48 (5 Nov 2019)

SuperHans123 said:


> You see to me, they look almost 'wrong' on a bike. Lovely lines etc etc then those stupid antlers at the front, bloody horrendous!
> Also, most people don't care about all the other things you mentioned.
> Take a look outside any train station, university halls etc...90% of bikes are one form of hybrid or another.
> As hard as it is for roadies to admit it, they are the 'niche' section of cyclists.
> And regarding hand positions? I have Ergon grips and am all set there, thanks. And I can reach the brakes in a microsecond.


I have both a hybrid (Trek 7.4FX) and a roadie (Specialized Roubaix), and do agree that, for me and my smallish hands, braking response time is somewhat quicker with the hybrid.

Best regards


----------



## DCBassman (28 Jan 2020)

DCBassman said:


> I've now decided to go the other way, and flat-bar my Scott road bike.


And now I'm about to un-modify it...back to drops.


----------



## Gunk (28 Jan 2020)

When I got back into cycling a few years ago after a long 30 year break I bought a flat bar hybrid and after a cycling holiday in France it soon exposed its weaknesses.

As soon as I got home I sold it and bought a decent lightweight racing bike, the difference is night and day, I prefer the ergonomics, the directness and the versatility of dropped bars. Plus you forget how quick they are.


----------



## DCBassman (28 Jan 2020)

Gunk said:


> Plus you forget how quick they are


That's what surprised me initially on the Scott. The sudden zippiness! Still a surprise after a spell off it.


----------



## Chris1867 (26 Feb 2020)

My first push bike as a kid was a small 5 speed race drop bar bike. Next one after that was a Saracen mountain bike. I've had a succession of MK's since then, most of which I've built up myself from new as the cost is under half the price you would pay on a shop floor. For titivating (fnar fnar!) and fine tuning I took them to my local bike shop(s). I Purchased a second hand hybrid (road bike with MB gearing/shifters - nine speed). I bought myself a 22 speed drop bar race bike brand new in the sale last year. I have also just bought myself a second hand 24 speed drop bar race bike. I use different bikes for different disciplines. My current MK and my posh race bike and the newly acquired second hand one which I intend to use as a winter/work hack.


----------



## Chris1867 (26 Feb 2020)

Chris1867 said:


> My first push bike as a kid was a small 5 speed race drop bar bike. Next one after that was a Saracen mountain bike. I've had a succession of MK's since then, most of which I've built up myself from new as the cost is under half the price you would pay on a shop floor. For titivating (fnar fnar!) and fine tuning I took them to my local bike shop(s). I Purchased a second hand hybrid (road bike with MB gearing/shifters - nine speed). I bought myself a 22 speed drop bar race bike brand new in the sale last year. I have also just bought myself a second hand 24 speed drop bar race bike. I use different bikes for different disciplines. My current MK and my posh race bike and the newly acquired second hand one which I intend to use as a winter/work hack.


I found the change in bars a little difficult at first. But you quickly adapt your riding position. I found the wider bars gave better control over rough ground. The drops are more aerodynamic but I ride mostly on the hoods.


----------



## SuperHans123 (27 Feb 2020)

Chris1867 said:


> but I ride mostly on the hoods.


Hybrid bike default position.


----------



## david k (7 Apr 2020)

And back again  

I started with a hybrid which I regret selling two years ago

Bought by rid 10 years ago
Road bike 7\8 years ago
CX give years ago
Mountain bike 18 months ago

Still own the road,CD asnd mountain

Use my mountain bike mostly. Due to comfort
Use my CD in summer longer rides
Not use road bike in 18 months or much for 5 years

Want another subway 2
Want an electric trick bike but going to hold off for a while


----------



## david k (7 Apr 2020)

Chris1867 said:


> I found the change in bars a little difficult at first. But you quickly adapt your riding position. I found the wider bars gave better control over rough ground. The drops are more aerodynamic but I ride mostly on the hoods.


I'm pretty much always on the goods

Thinking of converting my CD to flats with longbar ends


----------



## DCBassman (21 Apr 2020)

Now fully reverted to drops after much modding and messing about.











I don't like taping bars...


----------



## Mike Ayling (22 Apr 2020)

Not having read the previous pages here is my two cents worth.
To me a "hybrid" is a heavy flat bar bike with a rudimentary front suspensIon sold by bike shops to unsuspecting first bike buyers.
The current development is now referred to as a flat bar road bike which lacks the suspension fork in favour of a carbon fibre one.
When we purchased our Thorn touring tandem Thorn strongly reccomended flat bars and seeing all the Thorns on the various forums had this configuration we took the flatbar. My Surly LHT was dropbar but Thorn set us up with a position similar to riding on the hoods of drops and it works well for us for touring.
I liked the Rohloff hub so much that a few years later I bought a Thorn Mercury with Rohloff and took the flat bar option.
I was born in 1942 which may be influencing my current preferences do to some lack of flexibility.


----------



## SuperHans123 (22 Apr 2020)

Mike Ayling said:


> Not having read the previous pages here is my two cents worth.
> To me a "hybrid" is a heavy flat bar bike with a rudimentary front suspensIon sold by bike shops to unsuspecting first bike buyers.
> The current development is now referred to as a flat bar road bike which lacks the suspension fork in favour of a carbon fibre one.


Not quite.
You tend to find the hybrids from around £800 upwards are sleeker and more like a road bike but with flat bars and the carbon forks as you mention.
The Halfords Carrera BSOs you mention with pointless front suspension are hybrids but I would class a 'normal' hybrid as something like my current bike:-




It has no front suspension but the front fork is alloy as it is a little cheaper than when the carbon front fork becomes de regeur.
(This cost £700)
Or something a bit more bog standard like this:-


----------



## macp (22 Apr 2020)

SuperHans123 said:


> Not quite.
> You tend to find the hybrids from around £800 upwards are sleeker and more like a road bike but with flat bars and the carbon forks as you mention.
> The Halfords Carrera BSOs you mention with pointless front suspension are hybrids but I would class a 'normal' hybrid as something like my current bike:-
> View attachment 517102
> ...


Liking the orange bike what make & model is it ?


----------



## SuperHans123 (23 Apr 2020)

macp said:


> Liking the orange bike what make & model is it ?


It's a Cannondale Treadwell 2.
I changed the pedals to DMR Vaults and got some thinner 32 Continental tyres. (As well Giant grips with bar ends and mudguards)

9 Speed, no triple chainwheel hassle, I absolutely love it.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JcnQ0Z44xoE


----------



## DCBassman (22 May 2020)

DCBassman said:


> And now I'm about to un-modify it...back to drops.





DCBassman said:


> Now fully reverted to drops after much modding and messing about.
> View attachment 516901
> 
> 
> ...


Aaaaaand...back to flat bars. I'm done with drops for good.


----------



## Twilkes (22 May 2020)

Have done a few A/B tests between my road bike and my commuter hybrid (including front-mount child seat and Marathon Plus tyres!), and I found I can generally go just as fast on my hybrid, but it takes more energy so it's not as sustainable. I guess this might be to do with air resistance, i.e. in any given conditions there is a limit to how fast I can go, and the road bike lets me go at that speed more efficiently. And possibly the tyres, but I think the difference in speed between tyres is overrated, lots of times I've matched road bike speeds on my hybrid and it never FEELS as fast, so perception is a big part of this.

The road bike is a Cannondale Optimo with low handlebars, and I actually find it easier on my back then the hybrid when trying to go fast, maybe because I keep trying to lean forward on it, although the hybrid is more comfortable at a slower cruising speed, i.e. canal towpaths.

I avoided drop bars for a long time but very glad I chose them for leisure/fitness cycling. For commuting and family rides I'm not really fussed either way, there is minimal difference between them on a 5 mile commute, although the road bike is more fun.


----------



## SteffieLou (4 Jun 2020)

Very newly taken up cycling. Currently riding a Boardman Hybrid but expecting delivery of a road bike with drops next week.


----------



## smoggie (7 Jun 2020)

Hi all! First post on this forum!!

I bought an Orbea Hybrid late last year - mainly as a form of low impact exercise - Since then I've cycled daily and I love it.
However, after seeing my general fitness improve drastically the next step was always going to be a road bike - waiting for my Ribble 872 Disk in the next month or so.


----------



## Baldy (9 Jun 2020)

I've always had drop bars on my bikes except for my latest one, which has butterfly bars. I realized that I don't actually go down onto the drops anymore so not really worth having.


----------



## mustang1 (9 Jun 2020)

I didn't vote because I started off on a drop bar bike and continue to do so, but added a flat bar bike to the collection.


----------



## Shropshire65LW (21 Jun 2020)

A interesting thread I’ve bought a giant anyroad that has been converted to flats . It came with the original drops .im considering converting back . But hesitant 🤔


----------



## vickster (21 Jun 2020)

Shropshire65LW said:


> A interesting thread I’ve bought a giant anyroad that has been converted to flats . It came with the original drops .im considering converting back . But hesitant 🤔


Why hesitant ? 
How does it fit you as a drop bar? If spot on and you go back to drops, it may be too big


----------



## Shropshire65LW (21 Jun 2020)

vickster said:


> Why hesitant ?
> How does it fit you as a drop bar? If spot on and you go back to drops, it may be too big



only every rode mountain bikes in the past to so used to flats I guess , I don’t think it will be to big I could swap the bars I guess to try the position without disconnecting anything 🤔


----------



## robertwiltsher (7 Jul 2020)

doyler78 said:


> So often we see people who come on the forums here who are complete beginners, at least during adulthood, who are looking for a new bike. Often they feel intimidated by drop bars thinking that they aren't good enough for one or just think they look strange. They then set their mind on a hybrid or flat bar road bike.
> 
> Just wondering about those people that first bought a hybrid/flat bar road bike and how many of them have since converted to a drop bar version (for the purposes of the poll anything which isn't a drop bar counts as a hybrid ie slicked up moutain bikes, etc which are used primarily on road or towpaths - no mountain biking country included as that takes a much more specialised bike)


I have always had a(n unreasonable) fear of not being able to get to the brake levers in time if I need to in a hurry ! Daft I know but welcome to my head.....which is why I have always stuck to non-drops. Discuss....


----------



## Binka (8 Jul 2020)

> have always had a(n unreasonable) fear of not being able to get to the brake levers in time if I need to in a hurry ! Daft I know but welcome to my head.....which is why I have always stuck to non-drops. Discuss....



You could get secondary top bar brake levers added to drop bars.


----------



## Zigzak789 (8 Jul 2020)

When I was younger I always had flat bars, used basically a MTB for everything and flat bars is all I knew and I never thought I could change.

However about 3 years ago got a Boardman CX Comp with drops but it also had a secondary set of brakes on the flats which was useful in me gaining confidence using drops. Now I only use drops and haven't been able to go back to flats, I enjoy the nimbleness of drops too much and the different hand positions they provide. I use trains a lot and having narrow bars make it easier to get bikes on and off. 

I'd recommend anyone trying drops, once you're used to them they're very comfortable and have a lot of upside.


----------



## youngoldbloke (8 Jul 2020)

If your bars (drop) are set up properly, with the levers in the correct position and the reach adjusted (if possible), and your brakes are of reasonable quality you should be able to brake perfectly well with your hands on the lever hoods. I can't remember when I last braked from the dropped position as (like many others using dropped bars) I ride with hands on the tops or hoods 95% of the time.


----------



## Twilkes (31 Jul 2020)

One thing I've noticed since getting up to speed on a road bike is that I feel like a right plum on my hybrid wearing leggings and a skinny-fit top - like turning up to your graduation in a wetsuit.


----------



## Grant Fondo (4 Feb 2021)

Drops are way way more comfortable if you are doing any distance, flats for poottling and off road only imo


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (4 Feb 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Drops are way way more comfortable if you are doing any distance, flats for poottling and off road only imo



There's flat bars and there's flat bars, different widths, different amounts of angle set into them, different amounts of rise. This can make a huge difference in comfort. I have several flat bar machines, so it enables me to compare them for comfort. One MTB I acquired, the bars were literally straight and flat, although fairly narrow. I found these bars very uncomfortable, even on short rides. At the other end of the spectrum, I have a set of 3-speed roadster bars swapped on to one of my hybrids, which I could ride all day because the angle they were set to places no strain on my joints.
Drops are more versatile, but don't dismiss good, well shaped, flat bars. Also, on a MTB, bar ends add an extra option, good for cruising on long straight roads where visibility is good and you don't need your hand at the ready on the brakes.


----------



## stoatsngroats (7 Feb 2021)

I had both when I voted some years ago, but have returned to drop bars, because I feel they they are more comfortable. It was the primary choice when choosing my latest C2W last September.
I do still retain flat bars on my Brompton, but that has particular uses, whereas my go to bike is the Genesis.
On my 29er mtb, I had to have bar ends, as I did on the tandem some years back to support a change in grip.
But now, and forever, I will have drops in preference.


----------



## jimmy_the_hill (13 Feb 2021)

I have just converted from a Ghost Square Cross 2.8 (flat bar hybrid) that I have ridden for the last 10 months to a Boardman SLR 8.9 Carbon Disc...
Very alien riding positioning, experiencing discomfort I've not had in the previous 10months, but at the same time, loving riding it


----------



## GeekDadZoid (13 Feb 2021)

I ride both, they both have benefits and downsides.

If I'm heading to for a ride in jeans and a coat I would not try and get on my road bike with drops, but if I am heading out for a hour+ of pure calorie burning then I know which bike I am taking.


----------



## Maccajock (4 Mar 2021)

I got the bug again last year and scoured the second hand market and ended up with a mint boardman hybrid pro which I've fettled to suit me...its a cracking bike.... Just landed another 2nd hand boardman which is the drop bar adv 8.8..hybrid for poodles out with my lass and the adv for longer rides where I can hopefully get to a century by the end of summer


----------



## Lovacott (4 Mar 2021)

Maccajock said:


> I got the bug again last year and scoured the second hand market and ended up with a mint boardman hybrid pro which I've fettled to suit me...its a cracking bike.... Just landed another 2nd hand boardman which is the drop bar adv 8.8..hybrid for poodles out with my lass and the adv for longer rides where I can hopefully get to a century by the end of summer


I've been on hard tail MTB's since the mid 1990's when my drop bar Racer got trashed in an accident. Dependable, shock proof, heavy, hard work.

Just bought a Boardman road bike. Easy peasy, lightning fast, avoid any cracks in the road or else.

Chalk and cheese to ride but both come out level on merit points depending on where I am riding. 

Horses for courses as the old saying goes.

It's a compelling case for owning a stable of bikes rather than just the one.

Wish me luck as I ask the missus for yet another £500.


----------



## mikeIow (9 Mar 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Drops are way way more comfortable if you are doing any distance, flats for poottling and off road only imo


Lawks, don't tell me that: I'm hoping these bad boys will get me through LEJoG in 2 months 





Plenty of "relaxing" positions, had a few cm's taken off the width.....
Gotta remember I'm no Bradley Wiggins


----------



## Grant Fondo (9 Mar 2021)

mikeIow said:


> Lawks, don't tell me that: I'm hoping these bad boys will get me through LEJoG in 2 months
> View attachment 577829
> 
> Plenty of "relaxing" positions, had a few cm's taken off the width.....
> Gotta remember I'm no Bradley Wiggins


Those bar ends will defo help!


----------



## Mardlinboy (9 Mar 2021)

doyler78 said:


> So often we see people who come on the forums here who are complete beginners, at least during adulthood, who are looking for a new bike. Often they feel intimidated by drop bars thinking that they aren't good enough for one or just think they look strange. They then set their mind on a hybrid or flat bar road bike.
> 
> Just wondering about those people that first bought a hybrid/flat bar road bike and how many of them have since converted to a drop bar version (for the purposes of the poll anything which isn't a drop bar counts as a hybrid ie slicked up moutain bikes, etc which are used primarily on road or towpaths - no mountain biking country included as that takes a much more specialised bike)


I started by getting a Voodoo Marasa.. Really love it but just fancied an adventure bike set up and something with a lot less gears to faff around with... I was going to go for the Voodoo Limba.. But got enticed into a Planet X London Road... I was going to sell the Marasa but now think I may keep it as well for the heavier tails etc.. Love the London Road, it is a very different riding style though.. So light.. May put wider tyres on to give it a bit more gravel capability...


----------



## my_key (5 Apr 2021)

last year was the first time I got a drop bar bike, and since then, i never took my old MTB out of the garage


----------



## DCBassman (5 Apr 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Drops are way way more comfortable if you are doing any distance, flats for poottling and off road only imo


But I would say just the opposite. Not to mention that drop bar brifters are very poor in operation, in my experience, compared to Shimano EZ-Fire shifters. Flats, no contest, and I've tried quite hard to like drops.


----------



## Justified_Sinner (8 Apr 2021)

I rode a drop-bar road bike from about age 12 - 17 then stopped riding for ages. When I went back to it at age 24 or so, it was time for the rise of the mountain bike and I was besotted: I bought a cheap (not even £100 in 1988) mountain bike and rode it until it fell apart; then an aluminium Univega 802 (which I still ride off-road) and a Univega hybrid for commuting. I stuck to the hybrid for commuting and it wasn't until late 2018 that I decided that I wanted to go back to drop bars on a road bike. I'm still not quite sure why I wanted to do this but it was definitely something to do with not using most of the 24 gears on my Giant hybrid and developed the idea that I'd like to go back to a 3- or 5-speed road bike.
On the advice of a friend, I started looking at gravel bikes, a development which had really passed me by and I bought the drop-handlebar version of the 11-speed Ribble CGR-AL, which got me back in love with the sheer pleasure of riding a bike on the road and has led me to finding a 1968 Carlton Corsa 5-speed to renovate!

I still ride flats off-road but for the road, commuting and the like, it will be drops from now on.


----------



## matticus (8 Apr 2021)

mikeIow said:


> Lawks, don't tell me that: I'm hoping these bad boys will get me through LEJoG in 2 months


You'll probably be totally fine. It's very likely that drops would be a little better, but it's no deal-breaker. Have fun!


----------



## Boopop (8 Apr 2021)

I occasionally go for 50 mile rides on my Bullitt, but I feel like putting drop bars on it would be a bit ridiculous and impractical. I do like how quirky it looks though.






I could of course go all out and get a TT setup for it.






Answers on a postcard regarding what marginal gains I would acheive with this setup getting the groceries...I'm struggling!  I did once see such modifications to a cargo bike being referred to as the "kinkiest of bike porn", which I found rather amusing.


----------



## Lovacott (10 Apr 2021)

Justified_Sinner said:


> I still ride flats off-road but for the road, commuting and the like, it will be drops from now on.



I went out this morning on the drop bar road bike and I really appreciated the ease in which I could make myself aerodynamic in the 25mph headwinds.

I can lean forward on the hybrid, but I find it harder to pedal in a forward position so I get no gain.

On the perfect windless day, I'd go flat bars without a doubt, but if a wind kicks up, I'd wish I was on a drop bar.


----------



## Lovacott (10 Apr 2021)

Boopop said:


> I occasionally go for 50 mile rides on my Bullitt.



The length of the front end reminds me of the modified Choppers back in the 1970's. So laid back, but absolute buggers to steer.


----------



## SuperHans123 (10 May 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Drops are way way more comfortable if you are doing any distance, flats for poottling and off road only imo


Disagree.
If you are trying to beat your Strava sectional maybe but if you just want to enjoy the scenery and sit back, flat bar all the way.
Most roadies I see have their hands on the top bit most of the time, may as well get a hybrid.


----------



## mustang1 (10 May 2021)

I didn't vote because my first bike was drop bars. But I have since bought a flat bar bike and I think they're both great for their own purposes. 

The drop bar is still my favourite one though.


----------



## Grant Fondo (10 May 2021)

SuperHans123 said:


> Disagree.
> If you are trying to beat your Strava sectional maybe but if you just want to enjoy the scenery and sit back, flat bar all the way.
> Most roadies I see have their hands on the top bit most of the time, may as well get a hybrid.


Never been on Strava, but after cycling 40 odd years there is no comparison. Zero adjustabilty on flats, thats why drops were invented. Oh, and I still enjoy the scenery


----------



## SuperHans123 (11 May 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Never been on Strava, but after cycling 40 odd years there is no comparison. Zero adjustabilty on flats, thats why drops were invented. Oh, and I still enjoy the scenery


Bar ends, more comfortable upright riding position, no need to move hands to change gear or brake, I’ll stick with my back preserving hybrid.


----------



## Grant Fondo (11 May 2021)

SuperHans123 said:


> Bar ends, more comfortable upright riding position, no need to move hands to change gear or brake, I’ll stick with my back preserving hybrid.


Agree bar ends help, got them on my MTB which is very 'hybrid-ish' as old


----------



## DCBassman (11 May 2021)

SuperHans123 said:


> Bar ends, more comfortable upright riding position, no need to move hands to change gear or brake, I’ll stick with my back preserving hybrid.


While I'm entirely in the flats camp, I never had the slightest back issue with drops. My biggest dislike is poor braking unless on the drops, and brifters that are way inferior to EZ-fire flat-bar shifters, IMHO. Flats are simply easier all round.


----------



## DCBassman (11 May 2021)

And anything that moves your hands away from the brakes, be it drops or bar ends, is bad news in my books. Your hands belong, permanently, as near to the controls as possible.
However, I do have a beef with most flat bars. They are way too wide. Narrow flat bars make a whole lot of difference, again IMHO...


----------



## SuperHans123 (11 May 2021)

DCBassman said:


> And anything that moves your hands away from the brakes, be it drops or bar ends, is bad news in my books. Your hands belong, permanently, as near to the controls as possible.
> However, I do have a beef with most flat bars. They are way too wide. Narrow flat bars make a whole lot of difference, again IMHO...


I prefer mine on the wideish side, about the same as flat bars used to be on a BMX (Showing my age here)
Have resorted to the hacksaw in the past when bars have been too long though..easy enough fix.
This is not me but it is the same bike:-


----------



## battered (11 May 2021)

I have (had) both in various guises, with and without bar ends. Easiest is flat, not too wide, with bar ends. My touring bike has this. It's not a religion, you can have your bike as you like, I'll have mine as I wish. Nobody's wrong.


----------



## matticus (11 May 2021)

battered said:


> Nobody's wrong.


Jeez - where's the fun in that??


----------



## mikeIow (14 May 2021)

matticus said:


> Jeez - where's the fun in that??


Indeed: & I have the perfect solution!
I'm a sucker for gadgets.... in the lengthy build up to my _Gentle LEJoG_ (or _PandemicPedal_, as things turned out: starts next week ), I bought the Wahoo Roam, a Garmin Varia 515 (*brilliant* bit of kit)......and....for the handlebars.....I bought into some kickstarter'd Spirgrips to compliment the Ergon GP5s. 

Yes, the Spirgrips were a slightly daft long shot, but at least it cost considerably less than the tech investment....
and?
.....they are pretty darned good!

My cockpit as things look now (note paper maps for disaster recovery purposes only!):





Those little grips give a great alternative position - I probably use them more than the main bars now. 





I can still change gears or even pinch the brakes a little going along. They bring the elbows in (think "very poor man's triathlon aerobars" !).

There: the perfect solution, prove me wrong 


FYI, I am reliably assured that major bike purchased need requisition forms completing in triplicate in the future, and the first two only got through on account of being safety-related devices (_seriously_: the best 'notification system' available today for what is coming up behind, bar none.....pun intended!)


----------



## mjr (14 May 2021)

DCBassman said:


> And anything that moves your hands away from the brakes, be it drops or bar ends, is bad news in my books. Your hands belong, permanently, as near to the controls as possible.


No, as long as you can get to them easily when needed. Motorists don't drive with their hand on the shifter and feet on the brake and clutch pedals all the time. Heck, a depressing number don't have their hands on the steering...


----------



## Lovacott (15 May 2021)

SuperHans123 said:


> Disagree.
> If you are trying to beat your Strava sectional maybe but if you just want to enjoy the scenery and sit back, flat bar all the way.
> Most roadies I see have their hands on the top bit most of the time, may as well get a hybrid.


When I ride a road bike, my default position for cruising is upright with the drops reserved for uphills, sprints and to combat wind resistance.

When I am on a hybrid, I sometimes wish I had a drop bars (mainly in a headwind).

You can get low on a hybrid, but it's not comfortable and it doesn't really work.

The only real answer is to have two or three bikes.


----------



## Punkawallah (30 May 2021)

Thought I was ‘past’ drop bars, but a Galaxy changed my mind :-) Had bar ends added to the last straight set I used, not enough hand positions for longer rides.


----------



## teeonethousand (13 Jun 2021)

I got a drop bar road bike and then a couple of months later a flat bar hybrid. I prefer the hybrid for the riding I do and the state of the roads round here. ( It doesn't help that the road bike is XXL and too big for me.)


----------



## Mralexrides (14 Jun 2021)

I had only ridden mountain bikes and hybrids as a kid but when I got older I found a great deal on a trek drop bar bike and jumped on it. Never looked back. they look bad ass and still get compliments on it 7 years later..


----------



## Arrowfoot (14 Jun 2021)

When you go on long rides, the drop bar bike has 3 to 4 hand placements - hood, drops, side hold and handle bar front to work with. Not only do the hands appreciate the changes, the body as well as it changes the posture. When on a hybrid on a long ride I began to appreciate the drops bar for it. Hybrid excellent for short rides, errands etc. Horses for causes.

It's not surprise that most people tend to go in one direction when it comes to bikes.

Keep an MTB for trails. Upright posture and handling for me calls for straight bars.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Jun 2021)

Arrowfoot said:


> It's not surprise that most people tend to go in one direction when it comes to bikes.


I prefer forwards……haven’t quite mastered reverse yet.


----------



## Punkawallah (14 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I prefer forwards……haven’t quite mastered reverse yet.



wot ‘e said :-)


----------



## Lovacott (14 Jun 2021)

teeonethousand said:


> I got a drop bar road bike and then a couple of months later a flat bar hybrid. I prefer the hybrid for the riding I do and the state of the roads round here. ( It doesn't help that the road bike is XXL and too big for me.)


I'm using three bikes at the moment with the most frequent use being the hybrid for my commute. In the winter when the roads get slippy, I will revert to the MTB.

The road bike is reserved for flying along good roads on sunny weekends.

All have their plusses and minuses but if I choose the right bike for the conditions, the bike I am riding will be the best of the three.


----------



## carpiste (15 Jun 2021)

Years ago I bought and used a Peugot road bike after years of making and riding bikes from old broken machines. I loved that bike and the drops were perfect for me.
Then I changed job and had to use the car for work and of course family life meant I didn`t get out on the bike as much as I would have, so the old Peugot ended up corroding away and ended up going to a friend as a freebie.
A few years later I went for a second hand roadie then a mtb. Neither really suited me as the roadie just never felt right and the mtb was just hard, hard work.
A few years went by and I once again took the plunge and went to buy a new bike. By then the tinterweb was up and running and I had info like never before. I bought a Scott hydrib and immediately fell back in love with cycling. This was followed by a relatively cheap but wonderful road bike. Both bikes were regularly used for different rides and I couldn`t fault or choose one over the other as a favourite.
Now of course I have grown several years older, gained weight, got dodgy knees and after surgeries over the past few years I struggled on both bikes. The road bike due to the position. Leaning forward caused discomfort on the stomach, the hybrid causing stress on the knees going uphill!
So, almost 2 years later I had to get back in the saddle but knew I needed assistance due to loss of muscle in the legs and stomach.
So I went out and bought an E-bike with a hub motor. It`s a Raleigh Motus hybrid and My Dog is it a joy!
I can go up hills again! I`m losing weight and after only 6 weeks I can already feel my legs getting stronger! 
I`m now looking forward to the chance of getting back out on the other two bikes when I`m over in France ( which is where they now both live) but in the meantime I`m loving the assisted ride.
I gues in reality I`ve gone from a road bike with drops to a flat bar hybrid.... but I still look forward to using them all.


----------



## GmanUK65 (15 Jun 2021)

I went from a Specialized Sport hybrid to a drop bar merida road bike because I wanted to join my local cycle club (NTRCC). I soon moved up to a carbon Giant Defy. I now mainly ride a Nukeproof Digger Gravel bike (still drop bars for those who don't know) I would never go back to flat bars. I did try to ride my hybrid after riding the Merida for a few months and it felt strange and uncomfortable.


----------



## youngoldbloke (15 Jun 2021)

carpiste said:


> Years ago I bought and used a Peugot road bike after years of making and riding bikes from old broken machines. I loved that bike and the drops were perfect for me.
> Then I changed job and had to use the car for work and of course family life meant I didn`t get out on the bike as much as I would have, so the old Peugot ended up corroding away and ended up going to a friend as a freebie.
> A few years later I went for a second hand roadie then a mtb. Neither really suited me as the roadie just never felt right and the mtb was just hard, hard work.
> A few years went by and I once again took the plunge and went to buy a new bike. By then the tinterweb was up and running and I had info like never before. I bought a Scott hydrib and immediately fell back in love with cycling. This was followed by a relatively cheap but wonderful road bike. Both bikes were regularly used for different rides and I couldn`t fault or choose one over the other as a favourite.
> ...


Next step - an e-road bike perhaps?


----------



## carpiste (15 Jun 2021)

youngoldbloke said:


> Next step - an e-road bike perhaps?


----------



## IcySwan1 (23 Jun 2021)

Bought a hybrid this spring to ride with my wife on her cruiser. It is comfortable and I like it. My buddy talked me into buying a Trek Domane. I didn't like the Domane at first, mainly because it hurt my butt. After a bike fitting the road bike is more comfortable and I enjoy it. Now I ride each bike about equally, but the road bike is for when I ride alone and tend to push heart rate and performance limits. As much as I like the road bike, I think I would pick the hybrid if forced to have but one bike.

Mike


----------



## Lovacott (26 Jun 2021)

IcySwan1 said:


> Bought a hybrid this spring to ride with my wife on her cruiser. It is comfortable and I like it. My buddy talked me into buying a Trek Domane. I didn't like the Domane at first, mainly because it hurt my butt. After a bike fitting the road bike is more comfortable and I enjoy it. Now I ride each bike about equally, but the road bike is for when I ride alone and tend to push heart rate and performance limits. As much as I like the road bike, I think I would pick the hybrid if forced to have but one bike.
> 
> Mike


My road bike goes like a rocket and is the best machine I've ever owned. But it's not exactly fun to ride.

I can hare along at breakneck speed, but I don't really get to take anything in as I'm spending most of my time looking at the road directly in front of my very thin tyres.

The hybrid doesn't go as quick, but I don't sh it myself every time I see a small pothole and my head is up so I can see the countryside I am riding through.

I did 20 miles this morning around the local coast roads and took the hybrid out of choice because it's the weekend and I wasn't on a mission.

I'm not so sure if I'd buy a road bike ever again.


----------



## youngoldbloke (26 Jun 2021)

Lovacott said:


> My road bike goes like a rocket and is the best machine I've ever owned. But it's not exactly fun to ride.
> 
> I can hare along at breakneck speed, but I don't really get to take anything in *as I'm spending most of my time looking at the road directly in front of my very thin tyres.*
> 
> ...


Try riding on the hoods.


----------



## Lovacott (26 Jun 2021)

youngoldbloke said:


> Try riding on the hoods.


I do ride on the hoods when I can but I can't help staring at the road surface in front of me.


----------



## TiffAching (1 Aug 2021)

I bought a hybrid bike at the begining of the first lockdown having not really ridden since teens (50). The Hybrid bike lasted a couple of weeks then got traded up for an aluminium endurance bike which lasted all of a month till I got my hands of lovely carbon Liv Langma Advance. Just quickly developed a taste for whizzing along  though I rarely actually use the drops.


----------



## Retread (1 Aug 2021)

Bought a road bike once I started increasing the mileage. 
My hybrid was great to get back into cycling but caused sore wrists on longer rides.


----------



## Baldy (3 Aug 2021)

I have butterfly bars on my touring bike, their ok but do shorten your reach by about six inches. As I’m at the upper limit of my medium size frame that six inches is quite noticeable. I’m thinking if I swap the bars for a simple straight bar I would improve the reach without having to buy new gear shifters and cables. I can always swap back easily if I don't get on with the new setup.


----------



## simongt (3 Aug 2021)

In the last three years, I went from straight to butterfly to drops on the same bike. I'd had butterfly before, but just couldn't get on with the more recent application, so went back to drops. Maybe an age thing, but I now have drops on two of my three bikes, tho other being a Brommy so doesn't apply. Because of the multiple variability of hand positions which suit me on the longer non urban rides, , I'm a drops man.


----------



## Lovacott (7 Aug 2021)

youngoldbloke said:


> Try riding on the hoods.


I took the roadbike out today for a 30 miler and spent about half of it on the hoods.

For some reason, I was getting cramping in my lower palms (in the thumb muscle)?

I could clear it pretty quickly by dropping my hand to my side for a few seconds but it would re-appear about a minute later.

Anyone else get this? Is there an adjustment I can make to negate it?


----------



## vickster (7 Aug 2021)

Bars the right width? Brifters correctly positioned to keep your wrists in a neutral position?


----------



## Lovacott (7 Aug 2021)

vickster said:


> Bars the right width? Brifters correctly positioned to keep your wrists in a neutral position?


When I'm on the hoods, my wrists are tilted up so I guess that my brifters need to be rotated forwards a bit?

The problem didn't manifest itself until about an hour into the ride. I've ridden the hoods before, but never more than for a few minutes at a time.

I normally take the roadbike out for a speed fest and stay on the drops, but today was a bit of mix of speed and scenic leisure riding.

My last roadbike (1990's) didn't have brifters and had pull up brakes for when you were riding upright.

Is it best to rotate the brifters forwards or is it best to rotate the whole handlebar?


----------



## vickster (7 Aug 2021)

See what works for you


----------



## Alex321 (8 Aug 2021)

I've been riding Hybrids for years - about 10 years commuting (14 miles each way) on a Ridgeback, then around 20 years only riding casually. I bought a Boaardman MX sport hybrid about 4 years ago to replace the Ridgeback, but still only rode casually until the start of the pandemic.
A week or so into working from home, my wife suggested I go out for a ride, to get some exercise, and that quickly developed into riding almost every evening after work, with some slightly longer rides at weekends.

So I decided I needed a road bike, and after a bit of persuasion, SWMBO agreed 
On Thursday I took delivery of a Cube Attain GTC Race (At £2100 more than 4 times what I paid for the Boardman!).

Last time I rode a road bike, 5 gears was the norm, 10 gears was for serious racers or poncy showoffs 

Already though, I can't honestly see me going back to the hybrid. First day I was thinking I might have bought more bike than I could handle, it seemed very twitchy. But adjusted the bars (I had set them angled far too far down), and the saddle slightly, and am already comfortable on it.


----------



## simongt (10 Aug 2021)

Alex321 said:


> 5 gears was the norm, 10 gears was for serious racers or poncy showoffs


Indeed. Back when I were lad, most of us had single speed or three speed SA bikes with straight bars. The lucky ones had five speed 'racers' as we called them then. But the VERY lucky few, had TEN SPEED 'racers' - ! How we envied and hated them in equal measure - !


----------



## sasquath (7 Sep 2021)

My only week with drop bars ended in a crash caused by drop bar brake lever positions.
It was old bike, and only way to get decent brake force was to drop down. 
Car pulled out on me and I had to stand on anchors to stop, in dropped position I couldn't shift my weight back enough. Flipped over front wheel and kicked 2 side windows in said car. Got flat bars as soon as I could walk again and never looked back.


----------



## sebinho (22 Nov 2021)

simongt said:


> But the VERY lucky few, had TEN SPEED 'racers' - ! How we envied and hated them in equal measure - !


I was one of the lucky few, in the late 70s and very early 80s :-) . After that, once I moved from home, I had a single speed bike with pedal-back brakes and with what we called in Australia, "dragster" handlebars. I remember feeling really comfortable on that bike but the hills were hell for the lack of gears and the bars, probably. Must have been interesting times because I don't remember how the bike came in to my possession nor whatever happened to it. Then, a long pause, after which I bought a GT Legacy hybrid. Loved that bike and I think the format is ideal for city riding. In the centre of Melbourne, it was faster getting around than by car. Moved countries and bought the nearest thing I could find to a hybrid, a Caloi mountain bike. We didn't get along, even after i put more road-friendly tyres on it, so I gave it to my son and bought a single speed collapsible Dahon. Was fun, and easy to get down in the lift, but hopeless for distances. Getting back to drop-bars: mid-pandemeic I thought I buy a hybrid. Decided upon a nice looking one and by Caloi again, but none were available because of supply shortages. So I wound up with a used road bike because everything else I could find was really overpriced and poor quality. The 20 year old Principia Rex was a bargain. Originally fitted out for triathlon for a 189cm rider, I put 44cm drop bars and a shorter 10cm stem (I'm 187cm). The praying-mantis bars were bizarre to me and precarious but the wide drops are really comfortable and stable. Not quite as upright as my GT but good enough on the hoods and I don't do any riding in heavy traffic any more and avoid fast roads unless there's a bike lane. I certainly wouldn't ride as I did in Melbourne here in Brazil. I just read a really frightening statistic this morning. In the last 10 years, 13.718 cyclists have been killed on Brazilian roads.


----------



## T4tomo (22 Nov 2021)

Lovacott said:


> Is it best to rotate the brifters forwards or is it best to rotate the whole handlebar?


a _starting_ point would be this on a modern drop bar bike. i.e stem, bar tops hoods all level-ish. But it could be so many different things wrong with your position that is putting too much pressure on your wrists / thumbs etc. and impossible to diagnose on a forum


----------



## PatThompson (2 Jan 2022)

Nick1979 said:


> So Doyler, have you decided what you're going to buy as your first true roadie? I'm still looking for ideas!!


Same here. Want one badly, but clueless. Figure I will hit a few shops, but feel like they might push me toward whatever they can get more quickly. I'd be willing to wait longer for the right bike.


----------



## Cyclo2022 (28 Jan 2022)

I started with a Specialized Sirrus X 4.0 flat bar Hybrid bike and I have just recently purchased a Ribble Cyclocross drop bar bike. I enjoy riding both of them and I am going to use the flat bar in the Winter and the Cyclocross in the Summer.....Happy Days!


----------



## mikeIow (28 Jan 2022)

Cyclo2022 said:


> I started with a Specialized Sirrus X 4.0 flat bar Hybrid bike and I have just recently purchased a Ribble Cyclocross drop bar bike. I enjoy riding both of them and I am going to use the flat bar in the Winter and the Cyclocross in the Summer.....Happy Days!


Ahh, the old n+1 solution to bike ownership 
Enjoy!


----------



## Cyclo2022 (28 Jan 2022)

mikeIow said:


> Ahh, the old n+1 solution to bike ownership
> Enjoy!


That's me done Buddy, I won't be buying another. One for Summer and 1 for Winter is all I need. Anyway you can't really do cyclocross on a Hybrid flat bar 🤔


----------



## Chief Broom (29 Jan 2022)

Having a bad back i have no option but flat bars and an upright position  but given my laid back riding style [hello birds, hello trees ] thats what i would go for anyway.
**as kids a lot of us had drop bar bikes but always had hands on the top except once in a blue moon descending a hill


----------



## FrothNinja (22 Apr 2022)

First bike I rode had ape hangers and a nut cracker stick shift


----------



## kingrollo (14 Sep 2022)

Each to there own. 
But I find beginners are often drawn to the flat bar bike , the drop bars are often seen as impractical - but then when they have been cycling a bit release that if anything flat bars are more unpractical.


----------



## DCBassman (14 Sep 2022)

kingrollo said:


> Each to there own.
> But I find beginners are often drawn to the flat bar bike , the drop bars are often seen as impractical - but then when they have been cycling a bit release that if anything flat bars are more unpractical.


Nope. Neither is inherently superior, unless racing.


----------



## simongt (14 Sep 2022)

kingrollo said:


> the drop bars are often seen as impractical - but then when they have been cycling a bit release that if anything flat bars are more unpractical.


Handlebars are one of those many 'what floats your boat' things. Depending on your cycling styles, habits and regular distance ridden, drops, straights ( or straightish - !  ), butterfly, apehanger, one will suit certain folk more than others. After may years of using different handlebar types, I'm settled on drops for any distance beyond a few miles and am quite happy with the 'M' bars on my 'round the city' Brommy.


----------



## kingrollo (14 Sep 2022)

DCBassman said:


> Nope. Neither is inhernently superior, unless racing.



Actual racing ? - or just wanting to go a bit faster ?


----------



## DCBassman (14 Sep 2022)

One of the biggest downsides, in my experience, is the crappy performance of drop-bar brifters compared to RapidFire/EZ Fire thumb shifters. There's literally no comparison. I personally do not find the so-called multiplicity of hand positions at all beneficial. For , almost certainly, 99% of cyclists, you ain't going faster no matter what you're holding on to. So yes, unless you're competing, it's purely preference. All the rest is marginal gains which most cannot even aspire to, let alone actually achieve. But of course, each to their own. You like what you like, and in the end, that's all that matters.


----------



## kingrollo (14 Sep 2022)

DCBassman said:


> One of the biggest downsides, in my experience, is the crappy performance of drop-bar brifters compared to RapidFire/EZ Fire thumb shifters. There's literally no comparison. I personally do not find the so-called multiplicity of hand positions at all beneficial. For , almost certainly, 99% of cyclists, you ain't going faster no matter what you're holding on to. So yes, unless you're competing, it's purely preference. All the rest is marginal gains which most cannot even aspire to, let alone actually achieve. But of course, each to their own. You like what you like, and in the end, that's all that matters.



What you don't think you get a performance boost going downhill on the drops ? As well as a lower centre of gravity, ergo more control ?


----------



## DCBassman (14 Sep 2022)

kingrollo said:


> What you don't think you get a performance boost going downhill on the drops ? As well as a lower centre of gravity, ergo more control ?



I never pedal dowhill, but yes, there is plainly some gain in the more aerodynamic position. But for me, that's an irrelevance compared to the ease of use the flat bars give. Even then, I don't go fast enough to notice any difference in control. I'll converge on one point, though: I do not use wide MTB bars. Mine are little wider than drops. 
Also, my main bike, flat bars or no, is a full-bore road bike, not a hybrid. 25mm max tyres etc, just no drops.


----------

